#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-07
<nenolod> haha cool, firefox-3.0 crashes and then apport crashes trying to generate a crash report
<nenolod> :D
<[reed]> submit breakpad reports
<[reed]> oh, no
<[reed]> don't
<asac> hi
<saivann> asac : Are you there?
<asac> Mirv: i have some local changes.
<asac> saivann: obviously ... yes ;)
<saivann> asac : good :) sunbird-locales and lightning-extension locales are ready, if you want to take a look
<saivann> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sunbird-locales/+bug/174290
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174290 in sunbird-locales "[hardy] new upstream release 0.7" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<saivann> asac : I can upload to REVU if you prefer
<asac> great ... will take a look right after reading email
<asac> no its fine
<asac> no need for REVU
<saivann> asac : Great, I can stay here if you want
<saivann> asac : I fixed the sunbird-locales rules file because it didn't update debian/control file automatically. All the same for lightning-extension-locales which is now automatic
<asac> saivann: ok ... i think we should split up the build target and move things control file generation and postinst et al to a separate rule
<asac> s/things/things like/
<saivann> asac : into regen_package.sh ?
<asac> maybe ... bug regen_packages.sh should not be automatically done. updating the control file et al during build is not right.
<asac> e.g.
<asac> if you update the .xpi the maintainer should run:
<asac> ./debian/rules regen-package
<saivann> asac : Ok! I get it
<asac> and then control file and postrm/postinst should not be touched during build
<saivann> asac : Actually, there's only the control file part which should not be in the build-stamp?
<asac> yes i think that would be good enough.
<asac> the build-stamp should fail if there is a locale in the control file that isn't in .xpi
<asac> and maybe print a warning if there are locales in the .xpi not yet in the control so it gets the uploaders attention
<saivann> asac : Let me work on this and I'll have a solution for this very soon for both sunbird and lightining-extension..
<saivann> asac : Ok, I'll see what I can do, that would be great
<asac> rock!
<saivann> asac : :)
<saivann> asac : I have to learn very quickly, but I love it, I hope that I do a good job
<asac> you sure that creating post/pre things with ln --symbolic works?
<asac> e.g. is the link resolved and the file copied to the package? ... otherwise just use cp
<saivann> I think that it always worked, but I'll look deeper around that too
<saivann> asac : concerning the regen_package section in the rules file, should-I put this section at the end of the rules file?
<saivann> asac : no matter ?
<asac> in the end it doesn't matter .... but its good practice to put non-.standard rules at the end
<saivann> asac : That's what I thought
<saivann> asac : And concerning lightning-extension-locales package, there's actually a jar_to_xpi.sh and a regen_package.sh script. I suggest to include them all into the rules file, would that be a good idea?
<saivann> asac : The rules file would be very long, a compromise can be to include regen_package.sh only
<saivann> asac : It's better since I completely cleaned up jar_to_xpi.sh, but it's still long
<asac> i think its ok to keep helper scripts
<asac> though you should consider to move all those cat << EOF chunks to .tmpl files
<asac> btw, the var/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/extensions.d directory isn't needed since 1.5 branch anymore
<asac> you can just drop that
<asac> lightningmaxVERSION=0.8 should be 0.7.* ... like what you did for tbird
<saivann> asac : I'll fix all these problems!
<saivann> asac : Do you see something else that should be fixed/improved on these packages?
<asac> not atm. but no guarantees ;)
<asac> i added these points to the bug
<saivann> asac : Thanks, I already noted everything and it will get fixed very soon. Maybe one last question : What would be the best way to use templates file rather than cat OEF, sed?
<asac> yes sed/awk is a viable option
<saivann> asac : Great, thanks for your guidance, I'll give you some news very soon
<asac> at some point we should try to make things a bit more makefile'ish ... but for now using complex .sh is good
<saivann> asac : Ok
<asac> mozilla Bug 402216
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 402216 in English Other "Page isn't redirecting properly -- but this redirection works for Firefox 2.0.0.8  under Windows" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=402216
<asac> [reed]: thanks for the mozilla.in patch
<[reed]> yw
<[reed]> not sure why schrep stopped in the middle of approvals tonight
<[reed]> or I would have landed it tonight
<asac> strange ... mozilla bug 411037 appears to be a regression. It worked here back in pre beta2 times afaik
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 411037 in Build Config "SSL error page when built using libxul doesn't have the two buttons for get me out of here/add exception" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411037
<asac> well ... it didn't have "get me out of here" ... but maybe i just mix this up with a a non-libxul testbuild i did back then
<asac> armin76: there?
<armin76> yah
<asac> nevermind ... will come back in a minute ;)
<asac> armin76: can you test if  patch in mozilla bug 411037 doesn't break in-browser-xul builds?
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 411037 in Build Config "SSL error page when built using libxul doesn't have the two buttons for get me out of here/add exception" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411037
<asac> works for libxul-sdk here
<armin76> sure
<armin76> compiling...
<asac> [reed]: we have this patch against mozilla/extensions/inspector/install.rdf to support prism ... you think its worth to submit this to bugzilla?
<asac> [reed]: you know if gavin is really the man in charge for the AMO feature of addons?
<asac> RAOF: which ppa?
<RAOF> Um...
<asac> asac?
<RAOF> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ubuntu hardy main
<asac> ah right
<RAOF> I think.
<RAOF> Yup, that'd be it.
<asac> RAOF: did you update the package in the archive in the meantime?
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> I don't think there's any obvious bugs to be fixed at the moment.
<RAOF> There's nothing to pull from Debian, certainly :)
<asac> hmm ... the upload to ppa happened on 11th dec
<asac> the upload to ubuntu on 11th dec as well
<asac> somehow i doubt that ppa is based on latest :)
<RAOF> The versioning suggests that it is, but I'll have a check.
<asac> hmm ... looking at version it looks it is in deed on top of latest archive
<asac> ok ... could you check that and review+upload?
<RAOF> Ok.
<asac> great
<asac> RAOF: someone complained that miro is slow on startup ... you don't know something about that, right?
<RAOF> Doesn't seem unusually slow to me.
<RAOF> Are we likely to want to xul-1.9ify monodevelop, incidentally?
<RAOF> asac: Can we send the xul-1.9 patch upstream?
<asac> let me see
<armin76> asac: did you read what i said about sparc?
<armin76> you have it broken atm
<asac> armin76: that we broke it?
<armin76> yeah
<armin76> mozilla's cairo got fixed, but i guess yours didn't
<armin76> and you build with external, right?
<asac> hmmm ... i remember that patch ... did we open a LP bug against libcairo for that?
<armin76> no idea
<armin76> at least i didn't :P
<asac> lets see
<asac> armin76: you have bz id at hand?
<armin76> mozilla bug 409976
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 409976 in GFX: Thebes "Cairo in trunk gives SIGBUS on SPARC" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=409976
<asac> armin76: why are the commitids different in bugreport?
<armin76> asac: because there were more fixes after i filed the bug
<armin76> regarding with alignment, so i just put the latest change on that stuff
<asac> armin76: he? ... ah so you say the last commit is really sufficient on its own? does it apply cleanly without the other?
<armin76> yep
<armin76> okay, ff finished compiling
<armin76> works fine
<asac> armin76: thanks! ... just to re-confirm: this is without system libxul, right?
<armin76> yep
<armin76> it took 40mins, so yes :P
<armin76> now i've tried with system libxul, 2 mins, works fine
<armin76> good job :)
 * armin76 applies the patch
<RAOF> asac: You don't mind if I rewrite your changelog a little and upload with your name on it, do you?
<asac> requested review
<asac> RAOF: if you want to explicitly show that i am to blame for that ... you can do, yes ... but i don't mind. feel free to upload with your name ... you can add [ Alexander Sack ] on top of it
<RAOF> Nah.  It's just that since I haven't contributed anything but changing the changelog to fit my arbitary preferences it seemed fitting for you to have the credit :)
<asac> :)
<asac> yeah feel free to sponsor then ;)
<asac> armin76: maybe ack in the bug.
<asac> Ubulette: i pushed your mozclient.dev branch to mozillateam as referenced in debian/control
<bluekuja> [reed], new cloak?
<bluekuja> [reed], ^^
<[reed]> bluekuja: no... old clock
<[reed]> cloak
<[reed]> had this one for a long time :)
<bluekuja> ah, it's the first time I see it
<bluekuja> strange then
<bluekuja> maybe you did not use it a lot
<[reed]> asac> [reed]: we have this patch against mozilla/extensions/inspector/install.rdf to support prism ... you think its worth to submit this to bugzilla? <-- sure... Other Applications :: DOM Inspector
<[reed]> <asac> [reed]: you know if gavin is really the man in charge for the AMO feature of addons? <-- gavin has nothing to do with AMO
<asac> [reed]: strange mconnor told me once that he would be the right contact (but was a few month ago) ... so who is doing this? any idea?
<[reed]> Mossop
<[reed]> Mossop is the Firefox developer working on the AMO integration
<[reed]> (Dave Townsend)
<asac> ok great thanks. is he responsive on irc? or mail?
<[reed]> IRC works fine
<[reed]> he's dtownsend@mozilla.com if you need to mail him
<asac> thx
<Ubulette_> <asac> Ubulette: i pushed your mozclient.dev branch to mozillateam as referenced in debian/control <= eh ?
<Ubulette> asac, ^^
<Ubulette> oh ok, i see
<Ubulette> nm
<armin76> [reed]: quiiiiick! :)
<[reed]> ;)
<[reed]> I'll check-in stuff in a bit
<Ubulette> iceowl is in hardy now ? what about sunbird ?
<asac> huh?
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/iceowl/0.7-2
<asac> oh ... iceowl was already in for 0.5-2
<asac> sunbird + lightning are in for some time as well
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightning-sunbird
<asac>  0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<Ubulette> it's not the same thing ?
<asac> Superseded in hardy-release on 2007-11-26
<asac> its just different branding
<asac> lightning-sunbird is ubuntu only
<asac> and iceowl was just auto-synched
<asac> i never asked for it :)
<Ubulette> no need to keep both then. one should go
<asac> well ... i don't mind to keep both
<asac> lets see ...
<asac> ok iceowl has not been in gutsy ... so we maybe can remove it without transition
<Ubulette> asac, why is mozilla-devscripts still NEW src ?
<asac> why would i know? my guess would be that its because of the holiday backlog in the queue
<asac> i can ask tomorrow
<asac> i will raise the issues you have on next platform meeting
<asac> slowness of sponsored contributions (revu et al) ... and slowness of NEW src
<asac> you can also raise those points ... the next platform meeting is wed 1700 i guess
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-08
<DarkMageZ> hmm, how do i go about debugging firefox if it has frozen.
<DarkMageZ> generating debugging information so someone else can fix the problem*
<saivann> asac : If you're there, can I ask you a question?
<asac> saivann: go ahead
<asac> (no need to ask to ask) :)
<asac> hmmm ... bugzilla is down for mwe
<armin76> you broke it
<armin76> asac: did you fix cairo? :P
<asac> armin76: yeah ... ETOOMANYBUGSFIXED :)
<asac> bug 507965
<asac> gnome bug 507965
<ubotu> Gnome bug 507965 in general "Network Manager Crashes on Intel CrownBeach Hardware" [Critical,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=507965
 * armin76 shrugs
<armin76> so... cairo is broken(again)
<armin76> this time in all the arches
<asac> upstream?
<armin76> yup
<armin76> app-accessibility/speech-dispatcher-0.6.5
<armin76> err
<armin76> http://dev.gentoo.org/~leio/firefox3-rendering.png
<armin76> 1.5.2 works fine, broken with 1.5.4
<armin76> [reed]: ping
<armin76> asac: this is stupid
<armin76> why they put --enable-system-cairo when with png and jpeg the use --with-system-png?
<armin76> s/the/they
<asac> well ... --with-system- is old i guess ... existed for a long time and allows you to specify a path
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> armin76, do you have the 24-8 patch ?
<armin76> 24-8?
<Ubulette> obviously not :)
<Ubulette> armin76, http://patches.ubuntu.com/by-release/extracted/ubuntu/libc/libcairo/1.5.4-0ubuntu1/01-fixed_point_24.8_precision.dpatch
<armin76> oh yeah, i tried it, but nothing...
<Ubulette> got corrupted display too with 16.16, but not anymore since i've shifted to 24.8
<Ubulette> and I often have ~50 tabs opened
<armin76> it's not because of tabs
<armin76> with one it still happens
<armin76> it doesn't happen with internal cairo
<Ubulette> so check the patches
<Ubulette> ubuntu only have 2: http://patches.ubuntu.com/by-release/extracted/ubuntu/libc/libcairo/1.5.4-0ubuntu1/
<Ubulette> moz should not have too many either
<Ubulette> vlad usually commit its patches in cairo trunk too
<Ubulette> +s
<armin76> i'm trying with cairo head atm
<armin76> 1.5.2 is broken, so is 1.5.4
<Ubulette> does it happen 100% ?
<Ubulette> url ?
<armin76> the url that's broken?
<armin76>  http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/gtk+/branches/gtk-2-12/?view=log
<armin76> all the time i've tried it it happens
<Ubulette> trying
<Ubulette> it's veeeeeery slow
<Ubulette> looks good here
<Ubulette> i386
<Ubulette> oh, svn.gnome.org is hosted by Canonical
<armin76> yeah, works fine on ubuntu
<Ubulette> hihi, good luck :)
<armin76> heh
<armin76> but you sure you are using external cairo? :P
<Ubulette> yes
<armin76> guess i'll try that patch again
<armin76> hrm
<armin76> Ubulette: it work
<armin76> s
<armin76> wonder why it didn't before
<Ubulette> good
<[reed]> armin76: pong
<armin76> [reed]: was nspr-4.6.8 released?
<[reed]> I don't think so
 * [reed] looks
 * Ubulette wants 4.7.0
<armin76> just asking because the cvs tag NSPR_4_6_8_RTM                  (revision: 1.197.2.17) it's been there since mid-nov
<[reed]> dunno
<[reed]> ask wtc?
 * asac reboot
<asac> mozilla bug 176810
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 176810 in Java: OJI "clicking a link on a page after descending a page causes hang with spinning disk" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=176810
<asac> bug 176810
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176810 in firefox "ZOrder: Flash video obscures javascript menus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176810
<asac> bug 177193
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177193 in firefox "pb with photo display. It remains hiden in the back screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177193
<[reed]> all sounds like flash needs to implement support for mozilla bug 137189 already
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 137189 in Plug-ins "Windowless plug-in support for X (WMODE)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=137189
<asac> yes
<asac> i just needed the urls ... those are dupes
<asac> so lets wait till flash 12 :)
<asac> jimmy_: back from holidays?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-09
<asac> armin76: fyi, mozilla bug 411292
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 411292 in Networking: Cookies "Build failure in cookies on ia64" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411292
<asac> mozilla Bug 411301
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 411301 in XPCOM "s390x trunk build fails in xptcall" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411301
<Iratxo> hican some one help me with FF 64bits? or SF 64 bits?
<Iratxo> does FF 64 have plug ins? or should i run a 32 browser?
<Iratxo> what do i need to run flash player in my *F 64 bits??
<armin76> cookies?
<asac> armin76: yeah ... no idea :)
<asac> lunch
<asac> Ubulette: i somehow have to use ./debian/rules get-orig-source DEBIAN_DATE=20080108t1206 to get the right date ... though the latest changelog already has that date ... any idea?
<asac> appears that if i don't specify that date it just gets the latest commit
<asac> e.g. DEBIAN_DATE=20080109t0621
<asac> bug 179860
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179860 in gnome-games "missing games in HH alpha 2" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179860
<asac>  bug 162609
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162609 in apturl "plugin finder wizard and apturl don't use the same http proxy" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162609
<Jazzva> asac: you around?
<asac> Jazzva: hi! yes.
<Jazzva> hello :)...
<Jazzva> Hmm, I wanted to say that I'm pretty much busy with school, the exams are starting in few weeks and in past few months I had more lab work than I thought I would :(... Also, I should begin working on Operating Systems' project for school. And there is practice job (I don't know the word in English), that I'm getting next week.
<Jazzva> So, I don't know how much free time will I have for work on Ubuntu :((... What should we do with my MOTU preparation? Is it able to put it on hold or something similar?
<Jazzva> Also, I'm not planning to quit work in the Ubuntu community. I will try to fix a quick bug here and there, if I find one. And I plan to continue maintaining gnome-voice-control package :).
<Jazzva> asac ^
<asac> so you plan to continue your MOTU work?
<Jazzva> (and sorry for really bad English... I'm a bit tired, got up early in the morning)
<asac> (at some point) ?
<Jazzva> Well, as much as I can... it mostly depends on how busy will I be at the school :/...
<Jazzva> but yes
<asac> ok ... maybe send an email to the frontdesk saying that you currently don't have the time to contribute as much, but want to resume later. I will be happy to accept you back once you can make up more time
<asac> frontdesk == reception
<Jazzva> asac: Great... I will do that. Thanks in advance for accepting me back :).
<Jazzva> asac: I suppose I'm gonna do more translations while I'm busy with school. It's not too much time-consuming and I would like to have continuity of work.
<asac> [reed]: can you see if you can find a dupe in bugzilla for bug 181575 ... i didn't find any on first try; but then bugzilla search can be tricky :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181575 in firefox-3.0 "pressing Enter in URL bar selects mouse hover target in substring-search pop-down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181575
<armin76> asac: do you use gnome?
<asac> yes
<asac> armin76: ^^
<armin76> asac: can you reproduce bug 482354?
<asac> mozilla bug 482354
<asac> gnome bug 482354
<ubotu> Gnome bug 482354 in general "gtk_window_present() causes full applications to move workspaces" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=482354
<asac> that one?
<armin76> yep
<asac> yes
<asac> we have it open somewhere
<asac> bug 175904
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175904 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox-3.0 window moves to current workspace" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175904
<asac> thats it armin76
<armin76> no fix? :P
<asac> well ... the fix is to make firefox behave different. add a new pref: alwaysDisplayOnCurrentWorkspace and if that is true display  a new-window if there is no window on current workspace even though you have new-tab enabled in preferences
<asac> experts could still disable it. in that case _present should not be used, but just _raise imo
<asac> or even nothing like that
<armin76> mozilla big 3888664
<armin76> yay
<armin76> mozilla big 388664
<asac> mozilla bug 388664
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 388664 in OS Integration "opening link from another application raises/focuses/moves Firefox window" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=388664
<armin76> haha
<armin76> please...
<asac> ok out for a while
<Ubulette> asac, for mozclient, that's expected, it's not a bug. Debian policy says that get-orig-source must get the lastest/newest sources (they had in mind releases, not snapshots). I can add get-current-source for what you want, it's easy.
<Ubulette> well, current is easy for ~cvs, not when we used a TAG as we don't record the TAG
<[reed]> asac: there's a dupe... let me find it
<[reed]> actually two bugs open on the issue
<[reed]> both blockers
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> mozilla bug 408723
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 408723 in XUL Widgets "Mouse positioned over autocomplete dropdown when it appears --> entry selected" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408723
<[reed]> dupe to that one?
<Ubulette> damn, it's difficult to keep ff3 in sync with xul, fresh ff3-trunk with xul trunk from yesterday doesn't work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/3418/
<Ubulette> [reed], ^^
<Ubulette> i have to update both at the same time
<[reed]> cvs up
<[reed]> I think that got fixed
<[reed]> if not, file a bug
<Ubulette> oh, do you mean it's a regression ?
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 411160
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 411160 in Places "Front-end code must be able to distinguish simple-folder query nodes" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411160
<[reed]> Ubulette: sure, why wouldn't it be? :)
<[reed]> we have machines that continually build Firefox
<[reed]> if they fail, tinderbox turns red
<[reed]> http://tinderbox.mozilla.org/Firefox/
<Ubulette> i know what tinderbox, but you don't build ff with libxul
<[reed]> uh
<[reed]> yes, we do
<Ubulette> +is
<[reed]> libxul is the default
<Ubulette> --with-libxul-sdk ??
<[reed]> oh, we don't use the sdk
<[reed]> but we do build and use libxul
<[reed]> so
<[reed]> if you're still getting that with latest cvs
<Ubulette> what i meant was that so far, there's no easy way to make sure that we have a sdk compatible with ff3. Just 1 day and it broke
<[reed]> file a bug
<Ubulette> i'm building a new sdk
<[reed]> well, when you're building directly from source from CVS, there are no guarantees
<[reed]> :)
<asac> until short before final there are no guarantees on API/ABI stability afaik.
<asac> [reed]: thanks
<Ubulette> how come that ff3 moving workspace is not affecting me ?
<asac> maybe you don't open external links in new-tab?
<Ubulette> i do
<Ubulette> all the time
<Ubulette> from prism, from xchat, from liferea
<asac> hmm
<asac> metacity wm?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> thats strange
<Ubulette> it did in the past (i've opened one of those bug) but it was because i used ff-3.0 %u. It stopped why I changed %u into %s
<Ubulette> -why+when
<asac> whats the differnce?
<asac> can you reproduce when going back to %u?
<Ubulette> http://www.%u.com/
<Ubulette> lol
<Ubulette> but no raise/move
<armin76> lol
<asac> i found the place in code that causes this ... its a gtk_window_present invocation which by gtk API documentation will bring the window to the current desktop
<armin76> congrats :P
<[reed]> Ubulette: how's the build coming?
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/iridium
<[reed]> [04:18:00PM] <Mano> bsmedberg: in the idl it's in AUTF8String name
<[reed]> [04:18:03PM] <reed> it's building right now :)
<[reed]> [04:18:16PM] <walters> fR_: a moz rebuild fixed my console, let me try your js
<[reed]> [04:18:21PM] <fR_> walters: thanks
<[reed]> [04:18:26PM] <bsmedberg> Mano: sounds like their xulrunner and firefox packages aren't in sync
<[reed]> [04:18:32PM] <roc> I love the smell of bustage in the morning
<[reed]> [04:18:42PM] <Mano> bsmedberg: yeah, looks like
<Ubulette> i know it's not in sync, I've built xul yesterday and it was too late for me to do ff3, just did it about 18h later, it failed
<[reed]> well, that's possibly the problem
<Ubulette> ok, rebuilding ff3 now
<Ubulette> godd
<Ubulette> good
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-10
<[reed]> asac: any other bugs/patches?
<[reed]> :)
<armin76> mozilla bug 3
<armin76> ! :)
<DarkMageZ> mozilla bug #3
<DarkMageZ> oh, our favorite bot is gone :(
<asac> [reed]: i have another ... and another ... and another :)
<[reed]> :p
<asac> any idea when beta 3 is planned?
<asac> [reed]: would you be willing to help us (distributors) to checkin the security backports we have on 1.8.0 branch (given that i get approval from branch drivers)?
<[reed]> Firefox 3 Beta 3 -- http://wiki.mozilla.org/Releases/Firefox_3.0b3
<[reed]>  Proposed Schedule
<[reed]> The following proposed schedule assumes no re-spin.
<[reed]>     * Tree closure: January 22
<[reed]>     * Code freeze: January 25
<[reed]>     * Build starts: January 28
<[reed]>     * QA/Testing starts: January 28/29
<[reed]>     * Final release: 1.5 weeks later (or so)
<[reed]> asac: sure
<asac> great ... stay tuned :)
<[reed]> and then you'll nominate me for the sg? :)
<[reed]> :p
<asac> hehe ;)
<[reed]> I'm in the other two Mozilla security groups except for the main one ;)
<[reed]> s/except for/but not/
<asac> which are the other two?
<[reed]> webtools-security (deals with all webtools, websites, and bugzilla) and update-security (deals with addons.mozilla.org)
<armin76> mozilla bug 3
<armin76> mozilla bug 60
<armin76> bah
<DarkMageZ> mozilla bug #60
<DarkMageZ> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DarkMageZ> bug #60
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 60 in baz "buildcfg should be runnable from anywhere" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/60
<DarkMageZ> mozilla bug #60
<asac> damn provider
<asac> @time
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 10 2008, 13:52:21 - Current meeting: Desktop Team Development
<asac> @time CET
<ubotu> Current time in CET: January 10 2008, 14:52:24 - Current meeting: Desktop Team Development
<asac> @time GMT
<armin76> heh
<armin76> same as UTC :P
<asac> armin76: thanks for the advice :)
<asac> anyone has a fedora install at hand :) ?
<armin76> [reed]: i have a bug!
<[reed]> armin76: yay
<[reed]> did you get some antibiotic for your bug?
<[reed]> :p
<armin76> int.locale.matchOS sucks! fix
<armin76> asac: ^^^
<armin76> if matchOS is set true globally, but the user sets in his profile false and specifies a locale, it doesn't work
<asac> armin76: he?
<asac> armin76: where is the UI to select the locale in ffox 3?
<asac> is there any at all?
<armin76> there isn't
<jcastro> Ubulette_: around?
<gnomefreak> im back for a little while on meds atm still l9ots of pain
<gnomefreak> is it just me or is mozilla* broken (thinking nss is broken)
<gnomefreak> thats assuming ssl is provided by nss or nspr
<asac> gnomefreak: hooray!
<gnomefreak> ;)
<asac> thank god that you feel at least good enough to be here
<gnomefreak> yeah for a llittle bit atleast
<gnomefreak> looking for sourse of ssl issue atm :(
<asac> are you hardy?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> gutsy works fine
<asac> no issues here
<asac> epiphany? or ffox?
<asac> epiphany has issues
<gnomefreak> ff seamonkey 2 and 1.1.x
<gnomefreak> tbird as well
<gnomefreak> says ssl is disabled
<gnomefreak> maybe hd space but i doubt it prolly just a messed up profile
<gnomefreak> not profile :(
<gnomefreak> what is the command to look at hd space its not fstab from what i can tell
<gnomefreak> ok its not hd space either that is at 10 gigs left. so the warning i get tells me to check profile and hd space
<gnomefreak> !info libnss3 hardy
<ubotu> Package libnss3 does not exist in hardy
<gnomefreak> is it possible its due to ppa version of mspr?
<asac> libnss3 is old
<asac> its libnss3-1d
<asac> you should upgrade everything
<asac> lot has changed in hardy
<gnomefreak> yeah i saw
<gnomefreak> downgrading mspr to hardys version
<gnomefreak> there is no libxul-1.9 in hardy?
<gnomefreak> damn
<asac> libxul-1.9 why?
<gnomefreak> not really
<gnomefreak> search doesnt find it
<gnomefreak> maybe its the reason xulrunner-1.9 is being held back (although i thought xulrunner built libxul
<gnomefreak> Alert im getting is "Could not intialize the browsers security component. The most likely cause is problems with files in yout browser's profile directory. Please check that this directory has no read/write restrictions and your hard drive is not full or close to full, It is recommended that you exit the browser and fix this problem. If you continue to use this browser session, you might see incorrect browser behaviour when acces
<gnomefreak> i dont see why im getting it unless 10 gigs isnt enough
<gnomefreak> Galeon, kaze, work fine only getting alert on ff 2.0.0.10 atm i have to install epipahany to test. ff3.0 isnt opening at all atm
<gnomefreak> oh yeah tbird also gives alert since it uses ssl to connect to pop i cant download messages
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Gutsy:~$ firefox-3.0
<gnomefreak> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9b2pre and 1.9b2pre.
<gnomefreak> seems ppa has older version of firefox-3.0 and it doesnt upgrade to b3 in hardy
<gnomefreak> yep apt thinks firefox3.0b3 is lower version than ppa b2
<gnomefreak> ff-3.0 works fine too
<gnomefreak> ok everything tested oinly firefox 2.0.0.10 and tbird 2.0.0.9 in hardy give me that alert
<gnomefreak> firefox isnt building ~/.mozilla
<gnomefreak> now it did
<gnomefreak> what does firefox-3.0 name bookmarks.bak and .html? moving bookmarks.bak and .html doesnt work in 3.0 to build bookmarks in toolbar
<gnomefreak> ah fixed it i had to use import
<gnomefreak> ok building seamonkey to upgrade what i have with newest dec. build im gonna leave nick in here for a while but i wont be here i need to lay back down due to pain
<gnomefreak> or not
<gnomefreak> asac: where did mozilla-devscripts go in hardy sm2.0 depends on it
<gnomefreak> i found it in ppa
<Ubulette_> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, glad you're back
<gnomefreak> for now
<gnomefreak> still hurts like shit
<Ubulette> happy new year !
<Ubulette> oh
<Ubulette> too bad
<gnomefreak> happy new year ;)
<Ubulette> thx
<Ubulette> jcastro, pong
<gnomefreak> ok im going to lay down looks like i got all build-deps figured out
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, mozilla-devscript is just mozclient nicely packaged. it's still in NEW-src. Take the one from bzr or from my ppa
<Ubulette> i have another script in mind for a future version
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-11
<gnomefreak> i did thank you
<asac> @time
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 11 2008, 00:59:41 - Next meeting: Kubuntu Developers in 1 day
<fellacious> hello!
<fellacious> where do i find the debug symbols for firefox-3.0?
<fellacious> firefox-3.0 is segfaulting in ?? in /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/components/libbrowsercomps.so
<asac> fellacious: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/ddebs/ hardy main universe
<[reed]> asac: ugh, that was a huge pain to get bug 384304 on the branch
<[reed]> mozilla bug 384304, that is
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 384304 in Startup and Profile System "/usr/bin/firefox is not able to handle symlinks due to error in script" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=384304
<fellacious> i see... firefox-3.0-dbgsym
<fellacious> ok, but that requires a firefox-3.0 that apt can't find
<fellacious> firefox-3.0-dbgsym: Depends: firefox-3.0 (= 3.0~b3~cvs20080101t1000+nobinonly-0ubuntu1) but 3.0~alpha8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<[reed]> you want to pull firefox-3.0 from hardy repo
<[reed]> not from gutsy
<fellacious> ok... how am i supposed to do that without installing hardy?
<fellacious> in fact, how am i supposed to do that at all
<[reed]> asac: ^^
<[reed]> it's possible
<fellacious> well, apt thinks that firefox-3.0 is in its latest version
<fellacious> (the gutsy one)
<[reed]> you can teach apt new tricks
<fellacious> so... how am i supposed to tell it that i want the hardy one?
<[reed]> dunno, that's why I'm pinging asac :)
<armin76> [reed]: what distro do you use?
<[reed]> armin76: gutsy
<[reed]> well, Ubuntu, of course
<[reed]> but if I need something from a newer version that's not released yet, I usually just build from source ;)
<asac> Ubulette_: -devscripts are through source NEW btw ... now bin NEW and then we can update as we like :)
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> asac, excellent
<Ubulette> jcastro: [Thu 21:15] <jcastro> Ubulette_: around?
<jcastro> Ubulette: hi
<jcastro> Ubulette: someone from mozilla co was looking for you with regard to packaging xulrunner and prism, I sent them your way
<jcastro> just wanted to let you know
<Ubulette> oh, Mark Finkle. He contacted me. Thanks.
<Ubulette> we only discussed prism, not xulrunner
<Ubulette> +about
<jcastro> actually it was chris blizzard, so he might have sent that guy along. *shrug*
<jcastro> as long as someonne over there got ahold of you. :D
<Ubulette> Mark is the initial author of prism/webrunner. so i guess Chris will ping me eventually.
<jcastro> that's cool
<fellacious> ok.  so i have a bug wherein firefox 3 segfaults
<fellacious> in ?? in /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/components/libbrowsercomps.so
<fellacious> and that's as far as i can take debugging because there isn't a dbgsym package for the firefox 3 in gutsy (why not?)
<fellacious> the bug is triggered when i try to import my 148k bookmarks.html into places
<fellacious> from bookmarks -> organize bookmarks --> file -> import
<fellacious> SO: my question is: what should i do next?
<fellacious> build firefox from a source package somewhere?
<asac> fellacious: you need to rebuild the package for gutsy ... did you try the package in mozillateam ppa?
<Ubulette> http://ejohn.org/blog/acid3-tackles-ecmascript/
<[reed]> Hixie keeps changing acid3
<[reed]> bah
<[reed]> we used to be the best at it last week :)
<fellacious> asac: sorry, i just lost my internet connectivity :/
<asac> he?
<fellacious> the last thing you said was:  you need to rebuild the package for gutsy ... did you
<asac> 21:16 < asac> fellacious: you need to rebuild the package for gutsy ... did you try the package in mozillateam  ppa?
<fellacious>               try the package in mozillateam ppa?
<asac> yeah ... thats all i said ;)
<fellacious> ok... whats the ppa?
<asac> well in ppa ther are the latest packages (which is why i think you want to test those first) ... you need to rebuild them to get -dbgsym packages though
<Ubulette> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive
<asac> fellacious: ^^
<asac> just install pkg-create-dbgsym package and then rebuild ... this will produce the debug packages automagically
<fellacious> ok, so i added those lines to /etc/apt/sources.list, apt-get update, apt-get install firefox-3.0.  but, those packages are built for hardy, and i'm on gutsy
<asac> fellacious: switch to gutsy on top
<asac> then you get gutsy lines
<fellacious> oh... rite :p
<asac> fellacious: anyway ... for the current gutsy package there should be a -dbgsym package available at the place i gave you yesterday
<fellacious> alright
<fellacious> thanks
<fellacious> (installing firefox-3.0 from ppa now...)
<asac> fellacious: oh ... i gave you the hardy line yesterday ... use
<asac> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/ddebs/ gutsy main universe
<asac> anyway, try ppa first
<[reed]> mozilla bug 347938 gets reopened, lol
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 347938 in Server Operations: Projects "Cannot eat 10 burritos in 2 hours without vomiting" [Blocker,Reopened] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347938
<[reed]> oh, and make sure you all see http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.apps.firefox/browse_thread/thread/bca2c92496161015
<fellacious> ok... the bug is still there, i can't get the dbgsym package because firefox-3.0-dbgsym: Depends: firefox-3.0 (= 3.0~alpha8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1) but 3.0~b2+nobinonly-0ubuntu2~mt1~gutsy1
<fellacious> now running: apt-get build-dep firefox-3.0
<asac> fellacious: as i said you need to rebuild the packages ... anyway, how do you reproduce?
<asac> fellacious: first rebuild xulrunner-1.9
<asac> then firefox-3.0 ... most likely you need the xul dbgsymbols
<fellacious> steps to reproduce: start firefox-3.0, go to bookmarks->show all bookmarks->import from file, try to import my bookmarks.html, crash
<fellacious> ok.  whats the command to build these packages?
<asac> apt-get source xulrunner-1.9
<fellacious> yup
<asac> sudo apt-get install build-essentials (if you haven't done before)
<fellacious> got those (aren't they supposed to be covered in build-dep?)
<asac> then in xulrunner-1.9 be sure that pkg-creawte-dbgsym is installed do
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b
<asac> fellacious: no idea if apt-get build-dep does automatically install build-essentials
<asac> i rarely need to install them ;)
<fellacious> ya
<asac> fellacious: at best do a dch -i before
<asac> building
<asac> so your version will be bumped
<fellacious> dch?
<asac> to add a new changelog entry on top
<asac> you can adapt the version accordingly
<asac> at best just add a ~fellacious to the end of the version thats in ppa
<asac> or a +fellacious
<asac> the latter if you want to keep the ppa lines and don't want to auto upgrade to those again
<fellacious> i see... dch is in devscripts, which isn't in build-essential
<asac> yeah possibly
<fellacious> ok, building
<fellacious> so... if i have pkg-create-dbgsym installed, dpkg-buildpackage automatically creates dbgsym packages?
<asac> yes
<asac> it diverts the dh_strip helper to sort out the symbols to a package instead of just dumping them to /dev/null
<fellacious> nice
<fellacious> any way to get dpkg-buildpackage to use both cores?
<asac> both cores?
<fellacious> i have a dual-core processor
<asac> hmm try:
<asac> hmm
<asac> not sure ;)
<asac> probably not that easy
<asac> wait a sec
<fellacious> ya
<asac> try export MAKE="make -j8"
<asac> before building
<asac> but not sure if its overwritten somewhere or working at all
<asac> i only build my dev tree with -j
<saivann> asac : If you're here, I've worked on lightning-extension-locale and sunbird-locale to fix all points you described in bug #174290. sunbird-locales still has a packaging problem that I would like to look with you.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174290 in sunbird-locales "[hardy] new upstream release 0.7" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174290
<saivann> asac : http://upload.leservicetechnique.com/bugs/lightning-extension-locales_0.7.tar.gz
<saivann> asac : http://upload.leservicetechnique.com/bugs/sunbird-locales_0.7.tar.gz
<asac> saivann: whats the problem=
<saivann> asac : I created a patch for the mk locales but the patch doesn't apply. I don't know what path I should use in the patch file because I try to patch a install.rdf file inside the /tmp/buildd folder.
<asac> do you extract all locales before building?
<saivann> asac : it's in the debian/rules file line 54, and the debian/patches folder
<saivann> asac : Yes
<asac> saivann: ok i see
<asac> patch -p1 < $(CURDIR)/debian/patches/$${CURLOCALE}.diff
<asac> ok the -p1 means: you strip one directory from the beginning of the path of the pach
<asac> path
<saivann> asac : It's as simple as that?
<asac> the rest of the path then needs to exist from whatever you dir you are in when running patch
<asac> yes
<asac> you have to remove the path in front
<asac> please keep the -p1
<asac> fix the path in the patch accordingly
<saivann> asac : I should just keep : build/translations/mk/install.rdf ?
<asac> i think just mk/install.rdf (if i understand it correctly the patch is applied after cd'ing to the debian/build/translations/mk/ dir)
<saivann> asac : Oh you're right! I test this
<saivann> asac : You can also look at lightning-extension-locales, all point you asked me to fix are now fixed. I suggest to merge jar_to_xpi.sh scripts with regen_package.sh script and then eventually replace this by a makefile
<asac> patches? i only have scripts
<asac> oh ups
<asac> bad scrollback :)
<saivann> asac : for sunbird-locales, using "mk/install.rdf" in the patch works
<saivann> asac : hehe :)
<asac> those scripts are in fact a bit ugly :)
<saivann> asac : I know.. I'm still really a beginner :( sorry
<asac> yeah np
<asac> ;)
<saivann> asac : That's why I need your help, if you believe that it's worth
<saivann> asac : If you say that you prefer a proper makefile and that you know good documentation about this, I can work very hard on this.
<asac> yes, i have to think abit :)
<saivann> asac : From now on, yes it's ugly but it's working for A to Z, except if you find some new problems. All locales for sunbird and lightning-extension are tested and working
<asac> # Fix the missing thunderbird-locale-ka dependency for lightning-extension-locale-ka package.
<asac> what does that mean?
<saivann> asac : There's no thunderbird-locale-ka package, so I the lightning-extension-locale-ka package can't depend on thunderbird-locale-ka, I fixed this.
<asac> oh ...ok
<asac> just wonder if that should be a recommends anyway
<saivann> asac : Most of time, if the appropriate thunderbird-locale package isn't installed, it will result in partially translated application.
<asac> (i mean the tbird locale depend)
<asac> but it works though? e.g. partically translated?
<saivann> asac : I asked this question to myself too but sometime, if the appropriate thunderbird locale isn't installed, it gives strange results
<asac> ah ... you say even sunbird isn't translated ok
<asac> ?
<asac> we are just talking about lightning, right?
<asac> (stupid me)
<saivann> asac : about lightning only yes
<saivann> asac : np :)
<asac> what kind of strange results?
<asac> broken chrome? or just funny non-translations?
<saivann> asac : Example : thunderbird-locale-fr is installed but thunderbird-locale-eu isn't installed. Both lightning-extension-locale-fr and eu are installed. I start thunderbird with fr locale and everything is translated, now I close it and re-open it with eu locale, thunderbird interface is still in fr ( mostly )
<asac> ok, but it uses eu for the strings it has?
<saivann> asac : What do you mean?
<asac> partly fr + partly eu ... or just fr ?
<saivann> asac : Just fr and sometime just a bit of eu in some part of the lightning-extension-locale, AFAIK. That's strange, I can test it again if you need more information
<saivann> asac : That's what I remember and I tested it a lot of time, I can do it again
<saivann> asac : I also remember that it won't happen with all locales but almost all locales, if my memories are right
<saivann> asac : But never any broken chrome
<asac> hmm wierd
<saivann> asac : yep
<saivann> asac : Do you want clear and detailed informations?
<asac> no
<asac> i will let you know tomorrow if we want to use recommends. otherwise i will probably sponsor the packages as they are now
<asac> are all locales that were in gutsy again available?
<saivann> I would need to look to confirm, but there's one or two locales that aren't available for 0.7 release, and some new locales too
<saivann> asac : mn locales for sunbird and lightning-extension doesn't exist anymore
<saivann> asac : ( Mongolian locale )
<saivann> asac : All other locales does have a 0.7 release
<saivann> asac : I uploaded fixed sunbird-locales package, http://upload.leservicetechnique.com/bugs/sunbird-locales_0.7.tar.gz
<fellacious> wow, libxul.so is huge
<asac> yeah ... building is memory sucker
<asac> saivann: did you look? maybe mn has been added recently?
<saivann> asac : let me look..
<saivann> asac : Unfortunately, no :)
<saivann> ttp://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/sunbird/releases/0.7/langpacks/
<saivann> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/sunbird/releases/0.7/langpacks/
<asac> maybe there is an upstream site for that locale?
<asac> often lang contributors miss some deadline and then the pack is only available on their private site
<saivann> asac : Hum.. Ok, let me search a bit
<asac> maybe the site is in the install.rdf file of the 0.5 xpi
<asac> unfortunately not
<saivann> asac : Yes I looked too
<saivann> asac : look : http://wiki.mozilla.org/L10n:Thunderbird_Trunk_Status     mn is in the pending locales
<saivann> asac : I would say that we'll not get mn for 0.7 release
<saivann> asac : Unless I take the decision to learn Mongolian :)
<asac> ok i sent a mail to the upstream maintainer for info
<asac> CCed you
<asac> lets give him a day or two
<saivann> asac : Great, thanks
<[reed]> asac: building libxul takes a gig of RAM, I think?
<asac> yeah at least :)
<asac> if you use -O3 probably more :)
<[reed]> you all should use the normal optimize options
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> we've been tweaking them
<[reed]> to be the best on each platform
<fellacious> ok, xulrunner 1.9 rebuilt and installed.  now what?
<fellacious> same thing for firefox-3.0?
<saivann> asac : Thanks for your help. Please let me know your opinion about what should be lightning-extension-locales and sunbird-locales in the future, I'm ready to continue this work and do everything I can.
<asac> fellacious: yes ... if you have the xul 1.9 dev package installed as well
<asac> should just take a few minutes
<asac> [reed]: you most likely didn't tweak them for the compiler version we use
<[reed]> I think they're being tweaked for gcc 4.2
<fellacious> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<fellacious> [Switching to Thread 47259275488880 (LWP 12267)]
<fellacious> 0x00002aaaabdb91d9 in BookmarkContentSink::CloseContainer ( this=0x2aaaac21cef0, aTag=eHTMLTag_dd) at nsPlacesImportExportService.cpp:557
<fellacious> 557             lastModified = PreviousFrame().mPreviousLastModifiedDate;
<fellacious> Current language:  auto; currently c++
<Ubulette> please pastebin a "bt"
<fellacious> http://pastebin.ca/851427
<asac> fellacious: so how do you reproduce?
<fellacious> hm... you would like to see my bookmarks.html?
<asac> what operation are you doing when it crashes?
<fellacious> importing
<fellacious> bookmarks->show all bookmarks->import from file
<asac> and what bookmarks.html are you trying to import?
<asac> the one that was in your firefox 2 profile?
<fellacious> yes
<asac> that should have been migrated automagically
<asac> fellacious: are your bookmarks completely empty before doing this?
<fellacious> http://216.15.119.166:81/bookmarks.20080111.html <- my bookmarks.html
<fellacious> not completely.  i'm using a different profile that did manage to import bookmarks
<fellacious> hm.
<fellacious> it crashes on launch with my default profile (maybe it crashes on this bookmarks.html issue?)
<asac> backtrace?
<fellacious> how do i get it to run through the debugger?
<fellacious> -ProfileManager creates a new process for the selected profile, so theres no time to attach the debugger
<fellacious> hm... i can win this race...
<asac> fellacious: you can do:
<asac> firefox-3.0 -g
<asac> (gdb) run
<fellacious> $ firefox-3.0 -g
<fellacious> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<fellacious> oh right i can look at the core file
<asac> apparently -g doesn't work anymore
<asac> yes you can
<asac> ok now you have to
<asac> gdb /usr/lib/firefox-3.0-3.0b3pre/firefox-3.0
<asac> (gdb) run
<fellacious> ok, i finally got a backtrace from a core from firefox crashing on startup
<fellacious> http://pastebin.ca/851466
<fellacious> it crashes in the same place
<asac> yep
<fellacious> http://216.15.119.166:81/bookmarks.20080111.html <- this is the offending bookmarks.html
<asac> fellacious: please backup your whole .mozilla folder so can still reproduce
<asac> then remove the places.sqlite file from your firefox-3.0 profile
<fellacious> ok
<fellacious> done
<asac> changes a thing?
<fellacious> same crash as before
<asac> ok ... stop browser, remove the whole .mozillla/firefox-3.0 directory, start again
<asac> see if the crash was due to old migration code in alpha
<fellacious> i've removed the firefox-3.0 directory and restarted several times.
<fellacious> doing it again...
<asac> well...your ffox 2 bookmarks should be migrated now anyway
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-12
<asac> [reed]: ok we will try the default opt flags for next upload - committed .head
<[reed]> you just did --enable-optimize ?
<asac> more or less
<asac> --enable-optimize and -g in C/CXXFLAGS
<fellacious> asac: same crash
<asac> wierd
<asac> Ubulette: you don't ship the patches dir for xulbrowser target in mozilla-devscripts?
<asac> Ubulette: http://paste.ubuntu.com/3494/
<asac> fellacious: still during startup?
<Ubulette> it was a bug. fixed in bzr
<asac> fine
<asac> is bin in?
<fellacious> basically, when it tries to start with my default profile, it crashes, in the same way that it crashes when it tries to import my bookmarks.html.  i'm assuming that the problem is with my bookmarks.html file.  you can download that from http://216.15.119.166:81/bookmarks.20080111.html if you want.  i'm currently looking at nsPlacesImportExportService.cpp
<asac> apparently not
<asac> fellacious: try to test whether PreviousFrame() is nsnull ... if so, try to omit what it does in that line
<Ubulette> asac, grab the deb from my ppa, it works fine
<asac> done
<asac> fix confirmed
<fellacious> (gdb) x PreviousFrame
<fellacious> Cannot take address of method PreviousFrame.
<fellacious> (gdb) print PreviousFrame()
<fellacious> Cannot evaluate function -- may be inlined
<asac> i just suspect that its null
<fellacious> ya, me too
<fellacious>   BookmarkImportFrame& PreviousFrame()
<fellacious>   {
<fellacious>     NS_ASSERTION(mFrames.Length() > 1, "Asking for frame when there are not enough!");
<fellacious>     return mFrames[mFrames.Length() - 2];
<fellacious>   }
<fellacious> (gdb) print mFrames
<fellacious> $2 = {<nsTArray_base> = {static sEmptyHdr = {mLength = 0, mCapacity = 0,  mIsAutoArray = 0}, mHdr = 0x2aaaac503080}, <No data fields>}
<asac> right
<asac> so the NS_ASSERTION hits here and probably returns something bad
<asac> you should be able to see that message in a debug build
<asac> fellacious: if you still have the build tree you can just respin without the need to wait too long by using
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -nc
<asac> that won't do a clean ... just an incremental build
<asac> ... so keep your tree around :)
<fellacious> ya, i still have the trees
<asac> hi
<[reed]> hi
<Ubulette> bug 182227
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182227 in firefox-3.0 "external javascript files cause page to fail to render" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182227
<Ubulette> http://bryceharrington.org/drupal/node/28
<pochu> Does anyone know whether it's possible to have greasemonkey with FF3?
<fellacious> ok, i have a regression in ubuntu's firefox 3 from mozilla's
<Ubulette> asac, bz233371_att296135_fix_outofscreen_embed_tooltip.patch no longer applies because of mozilla bug 408823.
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 408823 in Embedding: GTK Widget "Killing GTK1, deprecated glib uses" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408823
<Ubulette> asac, http://mxr.mozilla.org/firefox/source/embedding/browser/gtk/src/EmbedWindow.cpp#409
<Ubulette> [reed], any idea which one to keep ?
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 233371
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 233371 in Embedding: GTK Widget "Long tooltips should wrap instead of being cropped in gtkmozembed" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=233371
<fellacious> in ubuntu's firefox 3, the bookmarks.html on https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412044 crashes places; in mozilla's, it doesn't.
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 412044 in Places "crash on import of bookmarks.html into places" [Critical,Resolved: invalid]
<fellacious> so... maybe its time to import some more current sources
<[reed]> Ubulette: ?
<[reed]> what do you mean?
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> well, the 2 bugs seem to be going in different directions
<Ubulette> with gtk_window_set_resizable()
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> bring it up in the bug?
<[reed]> I dunno...
<Ubulette> well, asac updated 233371, you committed 408823 ;)
<[reed]> lol
<Ubulette> [reed], is this invalid ? http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/tmp/firefox-3-js-issue.html
<[reed]> not sure
<[reed]> file a bug in bugzilla and see :)
<Ubulette> it works in ff2 / sm1, but not in ff3 / sm2
<[reed]> then file it as a bug
<Ubulette> which component ?
<[reed]> Core :: General for now
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 412114
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 412114 in General "external javascript files cause page to fail to render" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412114
<[reed]> Ubulette: mozilla bug 412114
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 412114 in General "external javascript files cause page to fail to render" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412114
<[reed]> there's your answer :)
<Ubulette> i expected something like that.
<[reed]> it's the right answer
<Ubulette> hmm, my ff3 is once again frozen. I wasn't doing anything special
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-13
<Ubulette> asac, your last .so patch in xul.head is broken. -dev no longer provides any .so :( it breaks miro
<Ubulette> oh i see, you messed up my initial patch with a $(foreach)
<Ubulette> asac, please fix bz233371_att296135_fix_outofscreen_embed_tooltip.patch, it's breaking trunk
<Ubulette> ok, i've disabled it for now. it doesn't matter much until you want to push a new version to hardy
<asac> Ubulette: how does it break trunk?
<asac> for me it worked
<Ubulette> diverged
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> read above
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 408823
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 408823 in Embedding: GTK Widget "Killing GTK1, deprecated glib uses" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408823
<asac> ppa uploads are not processed for me anymore ... tried to upload libnl* to my site ... nothing ... tried twice ... still nothing
<Ubulette> yep, it's broken since last lp maintenance (11th)
<asac> oh ... good thats not just me
<asac> is it just for new packages or for everything?
<Ubulette> everything
<asac> is there a bug?
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<Ubulette> no idea
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-05
<asac> http://www.mozillazine.org/talkback.html?article=26135
<asac> wtf ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/99899/
<fta> "stray ‘\305’ in program" ?
<fta> you edited that?
<asac> no
<asac> i hope its not hardware
<asac> scary ... seemed to work on second attempt :(
<asac> my memory is dying ... sigh
<asac> i really feel bad now :/
<fta> what do you have in dist/include/nspr/prio.h:301 ?
<asac> nothing unusual
<asac> how can i make vi show all whitespace codes?
<asac> /home/asac/mozilla/security/1.8.1/mozilla/nsprpub/pr/include/prio.h: ASCII C program text
<asac> typedef enum PRDescType
<asac> { PR_DESC_FILE = 1, PR_DESC_SOCKET_TCP = 2, PR_DESC_SOCKET_UDP = 3, PR_DESC_LAYERED = 4, PR_DESC_PIPE = 5
<asac> } PRDescType;
<asac> PR_DESC_SOCKET_TCP = 2 is in that line
<fta> cat -tven prio.h | grep 301
<asac> so its really memory :(
<asac> cat -tven /home/asac/mozilla/security/1.8.1/mozilla/nsprpub/pr/include/prio.h | grep 301 301	    PR_DESC_SOCKET_TCP = 2,$
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99903/
<fta> nada
<asac> i hope its a memory corruption in gcc or some other bug there
<asac> and not my poor system :/
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/berkelium
<fta> boom
<fta> *** TEST-UNEXPECTED-FAIL | ../../../_tests/xpcshell-simple/test_uriloader_exthandler/unit/test_handlerService.js | true == false
<asac> seems still active ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> probably your issue again?
<asac> wasnt that the one with the setpref for external handler?
<fta> i don't remember
<fta> JS frame :: ../../../_tests/xpcshell-simple/test_uriloader_exthandler/unit/test_handlerService.js :: run_test :: line 155
<fta> grr, i should not tar a bunch of symlinks to ../../../../blabla :(
<asac> yeah i think thats it
<asac> 1.8.1 browser build working :)
<asac> finally
<asac> lets see if make check works
<asac> hangs in netwerk ... of coures
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99909/
<fta> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=444440#c31
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 444440 in File Handling "Unexpected application launched when $HOME/.mailcap contains an entry for the handled mime type" [Normal,Assigned]
<asac> yeah still broken
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 05 2009, 00:25:57 - Next meeting: EMEA Membership in 19 hours 34 minutes
<fta> Membership?
<[reed]> asac / fta: patches accepted!
<asac> on mailcap?
<[reed]> asac: on anything
<[reed]> :)
<asac> mozilla bug 461277
<asac> ^^
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 461277 in Embedding: GTK Widget "use G_TYPE instead of deprecated GTK_ macros in gtkmozembed.h" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=461277
<asac> not sure if superreview means that its ready
<asac> then approval would make sense
<[reed]> you don't need approval to land on mozilla-central
<[reed]> sr is enough... bsmedberg owns embedding
<crimsun> asac: heads up: jaunty's flashplugin-nonfree for amd64 users causes the same nondeterministic inaudible audio observed in hardy. this is due to ia32-libs and lib32asound2-plugins conflicting.
<crimsun> so since ia32-libs is a dependency of nspluginwrapper on amd64, lib32asound2-plugins cannot be installed on Ubuntu, so pulseaudio and all audio apps using it need to be restarted after Flash attempts to grab the sound device.
<crimsun> to resolve this issue, two things need to be done: 1) pulseaudio needs to build 32-bit libs for amd64 (similar to what alsa-lib and alsa-plugins do) so that lib32asound2-plugins can be built correctly, and afterward, 2) ia32-libs needs to be updated not to ship libasound2-plugins and instead depend on lib32asound2-plugins.
<white> fta asac: the thunderbird tarballs I get with "get-orig-source" have an empty mozilla/mozilla dir, is that intended?
<white> asac: i am also happy to start testing, in case you got the packages ;)
<fta> white, obviously not
<white> fta: well, i was just wondering, whether you hit the same problem ;)
<asac> crimsun: thanks for the heads up
<asac> white: finally preparing the tarballs now
<asac> xul + sm + tbird + ffox (for 1.8.0 branch)
<white> asac: ok, if you don't mind I'll start with icedove :)
<white> asac: maybe Moritz will take other ice* as well
<asac> white: ok. let me prepare the tbird tarball next then (currently tarring up sm)
<white> nice, newer nss fails to build on i386 with: error: implicit declaration of function ‘putenv’
<asac> white: what is "newer"?
<white> asac: 3.12.1-1
<asac> we are at 3.12.2~rc1
<white> asac: the tarball i was getting with get-orig-source has an empty mozilla/mozilla dir btw :/
<white> asac: knewer as in debian new ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> white: which package? icedove 1.5?
<white> s/knewer/newer/
<white> asac: i am still working on an icedove for experimental
<asac> ah
<asac> white: you need mozilla-devscripts
<asac> installed
<asac> to produce orig
<white> i have it
<asac> interesting
<white> it downloads a nice thunderbird orig.tar.gz
<asac> ah ... so the icedovisation fails
<asac> hmm
<white> for testing here, i used another tarball with all the stuff self packed and then I get the build problem, where PK11_GetAllSlotsForCert is not declared
<asac> white: take a look at the latest tbird 3 packaging branch ... i think fta moved logic from m-devscripts to the packages ... maybe thats the reason
<asac> white: there is a bug in nss version checking code in debian/rules
<asac> a)USE_SYSTEM_NSS := $(shell pkg-config --exists 'nspr >= 3.12'; a=$$?; if test $$a != 1; then echo 1; fi)
<asac> -> that should be nss >= 3.12.1 or something i guess
<asac> at least it should fall back to "in-source nss" if the version is not high enough
<asac> if 3.12 is too low for a lower bound we should fix it
<white> let me check
<white> asac: 3.12.0 is too low as it doesn't declare PK11_GetAllSlotsForCert
<white> so we need 3.12.1
<asac> so debian didnt care to fix nss on i386?
<asac> strange
<asac> 3.12.1-1: alpha amd64 arm armel hppa ia64 kfreebsd-amd64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc s390 sparc
<asac> 3.12.0-5: hurd-i386 i386 kfreebsd-i386
<white> i've emailed Mike about it
<white> there are different ways to fix it i guess
<asac> i think we need a serious bug ;)
<asac> nothing filed as it seems
<white> put the declaration of putenv everywhere, set defines or maybe compile without -Werror
<white> all are ugly ways :)
<white> I'll file one
<asac> package 3.12.2~rc1 ;)
<asac> thats what is currently used for ffox 3 anyway
<wikz> asac: Hi
<white> asac: do you mind if I try to build it for experimental and maybe upload later today?
<white> asac: newer nss that is
<asac> white: give it a try. you cannot use ubuntu package unfortunately. we have reverted the soname patch from debian ... mike would hate us if we upload that to debian ;)
<asac> white: yeah. just try the new tarball with debian packaging
<white> ok, I'll give it a try
<asac> white: take our orig i would suggest
<asac> seems like upstream doesnt release .1, .2 etc.
<white> will do
<wikz> asac: The tar in tar trick you told me yesterday. Someone commented on why I had done it.
<asac> wikz: your package doesnt ship debian/ dir in diff.gz
<asac> thats the current major issue ;)
<asac> you punched that in orig as it seems (i didnt look, but since its not in diff.gz and you say it builds I guess it is)
<wikz> yeah
<wikz> so where did I goof it up?
<asac> wikz: you tarred up everything
<wikz> asac: true
<asac> wikz: the orig.tar.gz must only include tar.bz2
<wikz> ok ok
<wikz> so just create a tar.gz archive with .bz2 in it
<asac> yes
<wikz> I included the entire spicebird-0.7
<asac> tar cvzf spicebird_0.7.orig.tar.gz spicebird-0.7/*.tar.bz2
<asac> for instance
<wikz> asac: so how come you guys have a different .orig.tar.gz which doesn't include any bz2 from mozilla. do you repack it
<asac> wikz: don't understand the question ;)
<asac> if you ask why we pack tarball on our own: answer is simply that mozilal doesnt release frequently enough. also we have to strip no free/binary stuff from it
<wikz> asac: that explains it
<asac> wikz: you should remove binary only stuff too
<asac> look at the "remove.binonly.sh" in mozilla-devscripts
<wikz> asac: ok will do that
<asac> white: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/mozilla-security/1.8.1.19/icedove-1.5.0.13+1.5.0.15b+prepatch080614i.tar.bz2
<asac> its based on http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/mozilla-security/1.8.1.19/moz_1.8.0.15prepatches080614i.tar.gz
<wikz> asac: also I am putting all my files in /usr/lib like fta did but I think debian says that images and resources should be in usr/share. should I change the .install files?
<asac> who is debian?
<asac> e.g. who speaks for them?
<asac> if its "just" lintian feel free to ignore that complained
<wikz> asac: yes lintian does for my binary packages
<asac> thats not a problem imo ... some might disagree, but well :)
<wikz> asac: ok , so if I just pack tarball like you guys do can I get rid of the watch file?
<wikz> and remove all the binary stuff. we don't have any non free stuff
<asac> wikz: you have a bunch of binary stuff in your tarball i guess
<wikz> loads of them :)
<asac> then yes. you just need to remove binary only stuff
<asac> (binary stuff if sources are there is ok - though not encouraged)
<wikz> how about if I will ask upstream to maintain a debian only source tarball so I can use a watch file too :)
<white> asac: do you guys have a description base for the mozilla advisories somewhere?
<white> asac: or did Moritz always search by himself through the mozilla pages?
<asac> wikz: would work
<asac> white: usually i put that info in the changelog
<asac> in previous times i sent the advisory infos to the list and mike ... but since nobody cared for quite some time i stopped dong that
<asac> white: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-690-3
<white> asac: yeah, Moritz complained during the last sec meeting that too few of us did any work on mozilla, thus I'm trying to take at least icedove in this round :)
<asac> those are the issues fixed in the 1.8.0 patchset
<asac> there are no "mailnews" only advisories this time
<asac> but you should also add the MFSAs ... look at the previous changelogs
<asac> to get the mapping look at the icedove changelog in unstable
<white> will do, thanks for the pointer
<asac> that should be a superset of what is fixed in 1.8.0
<asac> e.g. take icedove 2.0.0.19 changelog ... filter it by the CVEs from above
<asac> hmm
<asac> for 2.0.0.18 we need to go through them individually
<asac> (this release contains .18 + .19 unfortunately)
<asac> white: the starting point is usually: http://www.mozilla.org/security/known-vulnerabilities/thunderbird20.html
<white> i'll see that i get through them, would be great, if you could give the final version a glance though :)
<asac> white: i will for sure
<asac> white: out of the 2.0.0.18 items listed on that page, mfsa2008-52 doesnt apply for 1.8 branches
<asac> sorry ... the javascript part doesnt apply
<asac> e.g. CVE-2008-5018 is ffox 2 only (e.g. not 1.5)
<asac> but CVE-2008-5017 is valid (also 2008-52)
<asac> white: everything else in the 2.0.0.18 section of current sid icedove applies
<asac> for 2.0.0.19 part use the CVEs in the usn above to filter stuff
<asac> oh mfsa2008-48 doesnt apply either
<asac> so CVE-2008-5018 (mfsa2008-52 part 1) and mfsa2008-48 are not in 1.8.0 branches
<asac> thanks ;)
<white> asac: you cause me a headache ;)
<asac> white: heh ;
<asac> i will give it to you in a few
<asac> white: in debian/rules you need to update TBIRD_BZ2_ARCHIVE=thunderbird_1.5.0.15pre080614i-source.tar.bz2
<asac> that line
<asac> to refer to the proper tar.bz2 that is in archive/
<white> done already :)
<white> i am test building (started 30 min ago i think)
<asac> cool
<asac> white: http://paste.ubuntu.com/100263/
<asac> i added "not affected" to those entries from icedove that are not affected
<asac> i removed  CVE 5510 as its not yet fixed on 1.8.0 (patch is a bit more complicated there) ... in case you want to add that to CVE tracker
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/100265/
<asac> annotated with proper upstream version
<white> asac: btw would you generally be interested in using the security tracker as the source for security overviews? (public issues only of course)
<white> asac: older stuff like http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2008/mfsa2008-37.html aka CVE-2008-0016 is also fixed in this round? (It was marked as fixed for 2.0.0.17-1)
<white> btw Mike mailed me and would rather like to fix the nss FTBFS, so i guess no new experimental version :/
<asac> yeah was expected. not sure why he doesnt like the current nss release though ;)
<asac> white: look at the bugs referenced in mfsa
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2008/mfsa2008-37.html
<asac> those have approval1.8.0.next ... which means that i landed them in distro patchset
<asac> white: do you have a bugzilla account?
<white> nope :/
<white> asac: good news, icedove builds on etch :)
<asac> white: yay ;)
<asac> does it work?
<asac> also test enigmail ;)
<asac> basic testing would be: imap with ssl/tls, pop with ssl/tls; dragging messages around, checking that all preferences tabs are functional (e.g. not broken); testing a langpack; testing enigmail (sign/enc); testing sending mail through SMTP and SMTP/SSL
<asac> also maybe blog subscription/rss
<asac> but well ;)
<white> i'm still busy with the advisory, but i'll get to it :)
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/mozilla-security/1.8.1.19/seamonkey_1.5.0.15pre080614i-source.tar.bz2
<white> asac: http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2008-4070
<asac> if you are brave you would also look at that ... seamonkey doesnt have embedded tarball
<asac> you can just use that and after that run ./debian/rules source (which will do the iceapisation :))
<asac> white: again, look at the bug ;)
<asac> also you can see if the patch is in the "patches" directory of the tarball
<asac> it always starts with the bugnumber ;)
<asac> in this case its in the patchset ... yes.
<asac> asac: approval1.8.0.next+
<asac> mozilla$ ls patches/425152_attachment_334030.patch
<asac> patches/425152_attachment_334030.patch
<asac> (just to clarify: i am happy to dig up everything for you ;) ... just want to teach you how you can find info on your own)
<asac> its http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2008/mfsa2008-46.html ... which has https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=425152
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 425152 in Security "heap overflow when canceling usenet message in nsNNTPProtocol::DoCancel()" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<asac> 13:00 < white> asac: btw would you generally be interested in using the security tracker as the source for  security overviews? (public issues only of course)
<white> don't worry, it's good to go through it with you and it helps me a lot. I'll get familiar with the stuff, sometimes i just need a little longer :)
<asac> what do you mean by that exatly ;)
<asac> white: you should really get a bugzilla account ;) ... in future you probably want to be able to see embargoed bugs and i can CC you if you have an account ;)
<asac> not really urgent for this round ... but ;)
<white> asac: i mean that if you want i could give you access to the tracker and you could track issues there as well, if it helps you (it would of course help us heaps ;) )
<asac> i will think about it ... what features does it provide? just adding info where what is fixed?
<asac> or can i also add comments (like this is MFSA-2008-XX - javascript part)
<asac> ?
<white> you can also add NOTEs or TODOs
<white> it could even be extended to track ubuntu versions
<white> but that might be a different topic
<asac> i think we have our own tracker here ;)
<asac> (which i dont use ... just push that documentation stuff to sec team)
<asac> i will ask them ... maybe there already is a sync or something?
<asac> jdstrand: ??
<asac> ^^
<asac> jdstrand: white is from debian security team ... white: jdstrand is ubuntu security team ;)
<white> asac: i've discussed the tracker issue with kees. It seems that ubuntu wants to keep their own tracker
<white> asac: however, it would be great for us to have you using our tracker for mozilla stuff and maybe it can be useful for you in several ways
<asac> yeah most likely launchpad
<asac> white: i would definitly be willing to try that. however, i am really bad at remembering to document stuff ... so better dont rely on me - but i think as soon as i am not alone anymore this tracker thing will just resolve
<white> asac: what's the best way to find information about issues like http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2008-4068, where there is no bugnumber :/
<asac> white: if there is a mfsa link then you are lucky
<asac> click on that
<asac> and there you will find the bug
<white> no bug there
<asac> white: if there is not an mfsa link then its either unfixed or (usually) mitre was on crack and assigned stuff to non-issues
<asac> white: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?bug_id=380994,394075,416318
<asac> white: there is the link
<white> asac: there is a mfa link
<asac> its on http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2008/mfsa2008-44.html
<white> ah damn
<asac> above the CVE links
<asac> its just a "multi" bug CVE
<white> nevermind :)
<asac> white: if you cannot see any of those then its embargoed and i would have to CC you
<asac> but all seem to be opened up
<white> i'm just checking whether they are fixed or not
<asac> white: yeah ... look in patches/series
<asac> if they are not in there look in bug ... as if they dont apply i usually comment on that in the bug
<white> asac: only one of the bugnnumbers is mentioned there
<asac> white: yeah. look at the bugs in bugzilla ... the one bug has all the patches
<white> ah ok
<asac> the other is just testcase/documentation bugs
<asac> its frequent that there are a bunch of bugs (even with patches) and then one wrap up bug which contains the accumulated branch patches
<asac> (sorry, to throw all this at you ... its quite a lot of implicit knowledge there ... feel free to ask if you are uncertain :))
<white> no problem, i might have to do something else for a while now, but will try to send the advisory draft to you tonight and test the packages
<asac> white: sure
<asac> thanks so much
<white> asac: do you know where the "compare" target comes from? icedove-3.0 fails to build for me, because the rule doesn't exist
<white> i am curious what it does or did
<asac> white: mozilla-devscripts
<asac> white: which version are you using?
<white> 0.12
<white> can i live without the target?
<asac> white: is there no /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/compare.mk ?
<white> yes there is
<white> maybe it's not included for some reason
<white> nah it's not included
<white> -include /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/$(DEB_MOZ_APPLICATION).mk
<white> my DEB_MOZ_APPLICATION is icedove-3.0
<asac> bummer
<asac> white: you probably know how to fix that ;)
<asac> we should talk with fta bout that
<white> asac: i just wanted to remark it :)
<asac> valid
<asac> i think debhelper should get the ability to use debian/control.SOURCEPACKAGE name in preference to debian/control
<asac> in that way we could more easily maintain both in one tree
<asac> assuming that i hate templates for control ;)
<asac> white: i think i refer to the patchset in changelog usually ... the one used for this is: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/mozilla-security/1.8.1.19/moz_1.8.0.15prepatches080614i.tar.gz
<asac> maybe also give the tarball location
<asac> white: now i remember why iceape is soooo outdated in etch. its glandium kept calendar, so one cannot even use the upstream tarball directly
<asac> damn
<asac> thats really bad
<white> asac: you have mail
<white> i'll be relocating home soon, later i'll produce a nice changelog entry, rebuild and start testing
<white> please check the draft i sent to you :)
<asac> white: thanks. try to keep the current changelog form if possible ;)
<white> asac: ignore the formatting issues in the draft, i'll fix them up later, just tell me, if you are satisfied with the rest :)
<asac> white: s/Iceweasel/Icedove/
<asac> white: did you do the CVE list like i said?
<asac> or are you also naming stuff that is fixed in sid?
<white> asac: i went through the list from http://security-tracker.debian.net/tracker/status/release/stable
<white> asac: and i added the MFSAs
<asac> (not all apply in both places)
<white> asac: well they should apply for etch and all are fixed in sid (it doesn't matter, if some were fixed earlier)
<white> or am i missing something?
<asac> white: have oyu checked whether those CVEs have been named in the changelog before?
<asac> i think most of them are already mentioned
<asac> so they are not fixed in this upload, but in the ones before
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> so 2.0.0.17 never made it to security hmm
<asac> i was quite sure i uploaded that
<asac> but well ... maybe i just did xulrunner considering hits higher impact
<asac> hmm
<asac> i think there is one MFSA missing
<asac> white:     * MFSA 2008-59 aka CVE-2008-4582 - Script access to .documentURI and
<asac>       .textContent in mail
<asac> that one is also fixed everywhere else ... (its probably not in the tracker because the upstream MFSA doesnt provide the CVE)
<asac> well ... everywhere where the 1.8.1.18 backports have been released to
<white> asac: have to relocate now, will answer later
<white> asac: does CVE-2008-4582 affect icedove? I though it's only for the browsers
<white> asac: apart from that one, any other points?
<white> i'll write the changelog now
<asac> white: is the patch in there?
<asac> white: it doesnt apply to 1.8.0 branches
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=455311#c78
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 455311 in Networking: File "[FIX]mid-autumn festival vulnerability" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<asac> but maybe i took https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=455311#c80 anyway
<asac> in case some embedders use .desktop files
<white> hold on, i am just finishing the changelog
<asac> yeah
<asac> i am still here ;)
<asac> iceape killed me again ... calendar/ has binary files, so no luck with diff ;)
<asac> so now uue tarball ;)
<white> asac: does that look ok to you? http://paste.debian.net/25288/
<white> asac: i am a bit unsure about http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2008/mfsa2008-61.html aka CVE-2008-5503
<white> i'll check whether there is a patch in the tarball
<asac> white: please point to the tarball/patchset download source
<asac> i think i did that in previous uploads?
<asac> like:
<asac> * backports for thunderbird 2.0.0.17 stability/security update
<asac> i have in dapper:
<asac>   * RELEASE security/stability backports for tbird 1.5 as of 2.0.0.19
<asac>     (USN-701-2)
<asac>     - http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/mozilla-security/1.8.1.19/moz_1.8.0.15prepatches080614i.tar.gz
<asac> white: btw, the upload we are looking at is 2.0.0.17 + 18 + 19
<asac> also mention the tarball maybe: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/mozilla-security/1.8.1.19/icedove-1.5.0.13+1.5.0.15b+prepatch080614i.tar.bz2
<white> it's quite a nice number of issues :)
<white> ok, step by step
<asac> white: look at the patches/series file ;)
<white> so i have the *backports ... lines
<asac> those are all issues we backported since 1.5 went eol
<asac> those commented out are alreawdy committed
<white> asac: then you want me to add three tarball lines pointing to patchsets?
<asac> white: no ... just to the .19 patchset + tar.bz2
<asac> they contain the rest
<white> can you quickly post the URLs plz?
<asac> patchset: calendar-1.0.9.tar.bz2.uue
<asac> tarball: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/mozilla-security/1.8.1.19/icedove-1.5.0.13+1.5.0.15b+prepatch080614i.tar.bz2
<asac> patchset: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/mozilla-security/1.8.1.19/moz_1.8.0.15prepatches080614i.tar.gz
<white> asac: what's calendar-1.0.9.tar.bz2.uue
<asac> white: thats a paste error ;)
<white> :)
<asac> i am trying to push calendar parts to iceape diff.gz
<asac> so we can use tarballs again
<white> ok anything else or can i start a nice build in cowbuilder?
<asac> mike apparently shuffled the upstream tarballs without a repro instruction ;)
<asac> white: yes, why do you say "non-maintainer upload"?
<asac> imo its not really unusual that security team does security uploads for packages they dont maintain ;)
<white> asac: common practise by most sec members
<white> asac: i don't really maintain many packages anymore and do more uploads of packages i don't maintain ;)
<asac> yeah ... but isnt really informative ;)
<asac> why would anybody want to know that its a NMU?
<white> it informs that it is a sec upload
<asac> if that info is good to have it shouldnt have the "top" place ;)
<white> and performed by someone from the sec team (although that doesn't mean much)
<asac> white: thats already said by the other line
<white> since it's common practise I'd prefer to keep it
<asac> i dont mind ,)
<white> :)
<asac> oh
<asac> #
<asac> * MFSA 2008-67 aka CVE-2008-5510 - Escaped null characters ignored by CSS
<asac> #
<asac> i think thats the one that isnt fixed
<white> hmm, it was marked as fixed in - icedove 2.0.0.19-1
<asac> yeah
<white> in our tracker, which doesn't have to mean anything :)
<asac> its low severity and patch was too intrusive to take in this round
<white> ok, i'll take it out then
<asac> white: its fixed in 1.8 (e.g. 2) but not in 1.8.0
<asac> so not in the upload you are preparing right now
<white> i've added CVE-2008-5503 to the changelog and advisory, allthough it's pretty low severity IMHO
<asac> white: also CVE-2008-5502 doesnt affect 1.8.0 branch
<asac> just 5501 (layout)
<white> so it was fixed already in etch?
<asac> white: no it doesnt apply ;)
<white> in the tracker it reads - icedove 2.0.0.16-1
<white> as fixed version
<asac> huh?
<asac> white: CVE-2008-5502 is 1.9 branch only ... so its not fixed in any 2.
<asac> because its not an issue there
<asac> same for 5501
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2008/mfsa2008-60.html
<asac> look there
<asac> it says "Firefox 3" only
<asac> which means its 1.9 branch only
<white> ok, so i'll just mark it as not-affecting the debian versions and take it out of the changelog
<asac> yeah ... but 5500 applies ;)
<asac> (so the MFSA is valid)
<white> got ya :)
<asac> 18:45 < white> i've added CVE-2008-5503 to the changelog and advisory, allthough it's pretty low severity IMHO
<asac> why wasnt that in there in the first place?
<asac> did i forget that in sid?
<asac> white: i think you also forgot http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2008/mfsa2008-46.html ... 2.0.0.17
<asac> white: you also forgot https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=458883
<white> hmm i got it in the advisory, but not in the changelog :/
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 458883 in Security "Make Document.documentURI and .textContent noAccess in mailnews" [Major,Verified: fixed]
<asac> i already said all this above :/
<asac> anyway ... let me look further ;)
<white> i need to compare the advisory with the changelog :/
<asac> white: no ... dont start with CVEs
<asac> start with MFSAs ;)
<asac> then go through the list
<asac> thats better ;)
<asac> i swear
<asac> laste was http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2008/mfsa2008-59.html
<asac> thats what you forgot too
<asac> ;)
<asac> (not the bug)
<asac> also missing http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2008/mfsa2008-61.html
<asac> (i think you added that you said)
<asac> yeah that should be it
<asac> thanks
<asac> so missing in changelog (from your paste):
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2008/mfsa2008-46.html
<white> MFSA 2008-59 doesn't even have a CVE id?
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2008/mfsa2008-59.html
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2008/mfsa2008-61.html
<asac> 16:16 < asac> white:     * MFSA 2008-59 aka CVE-2008-4582 - Script access to .documentURI and
<white> ah right
<asac> you should add that everywhere
<asac> its affecting all 1.8 branch products
<asac> e.g. everything except xulrunner/iceweasel in lenny
<asac> ok cool
<asac> that should be it ;)
<asac> thanks a bunch
<asac> i am still fighting iceape a bit ;)
<asac> maybe i will have something later
<white> after the whole ice* round is over (or icedove at least), i need to fix some other stuff, like some simple integer overflow or some XSS
<white> something small, easy and successfull ;0
<asac> hehe
<asac> well its a huge success if you manage to get icedove out ;)
<asac> and also first time is always hardest ;)
<white> building now
<white> i have to ask again regarding CVE-2008-4582
<white> it seems to point to http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2008/mfsa2008-47.html
<white> ah CVE-2008-5024
<white> nevermind :)
<asac> white: hmmm indeed strange
<asac> not sure whats that about
<asac> thats the CVE for 59 that went over the ticker
<asac> let me double check
<fta> hi
<IRCMonkey> heh
<IRCMonkey> iceape-chatzilla to houston ;)
<IRCMonkey> fun
 * IRCMonkey off
<white> asac fta: i got an icedove version build now. I'll add a small patch to remove some branding. I've called the version 3.0~b1-1.1 and the packages icedove-3.0 as you requested
<white> asac fta: Noel wanted to know, whether we could put that to experimental with your permission?
<white> i think he emailed asac
<white> asac: i guess i'll give the package to noel and leave it to him :)
<asac> you dont need permission
<asac> just keep th eubuntu mozillateam in Maintainer field ;)
<asac> and give the code back you did to us ;)
<asac> white: ^^
<asac> feel free to add all of you to Uploaders
<white> is Mike ok with that as well or isn't he maintaining icedove?
<asac> he isnt
<asac> i already moved Maintainer: to ubuntu team
<asac> it was myself before for ages
<asac> like you can see in the etch package ;)
<white> ok, i just wanted to make sure everything is sound :)
<white> so should i just commit my icedove-3.0 branch to bazaar?
<BUGabundo> asac: do you have any news from fta about FF3.1 not starting with xmlruner?
<asac> white: if you have a branch then yes
<white> asac: don't i need some special foo powers?
<asac> BUGabundo: no
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> can't open it for 2 weeks!
<fta> hm
<fta> i need context
<asac> white: push that to your own area for now ... i will shove it over. we can add you to team on next meeting ... which is in 10 days or so ;)
<BUGabundo> need to downgrad again
<BUGabundo> fta don't you remember me telling you that that it segfault?
<BUGabundo> when I had both 3.0 and 3.1 PPA ?
<fta> oh, 2 != versions at the same time
<BUGabundo> found that it was related to the PPA version of xlrunner
<BUGabundo> 1.9.1 or something
<fta> well, i wanted to find the root cause last week but got busy with something else
<BUGabundo> $ firefox-3.1 Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.1b3pre and 1.9.1b3pre.
<fta> this is different
<fta> please, show me your /etc/gre.d
<BUGabundo> from POV it's the same!
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> 1.9.0.4.system.conf
<BUGabundo> 1.9.0.5.system.conf
<BUGabundo> 1.9.2a1pre.system.conf
<fta> you don't have xulrunner-1.9.1 installed ?
<BUGabundo> I think I have
<fta> apparently not
<BUGabundo> xulrunner-1.9.1:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 1.9.1~b3~hg20090103r22626+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta3
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 1.9.1~b3~hg20090103r22626+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta3
<BUGabundo>   Version table:
<BUGabundo>  *** 1.9.1~b3~hg20090103r22626+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta3 0
<BUGabundo>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main Packages
<BUGabundo>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<BUGabundo>      1.9.1~b2+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 0
<BUGabundo>         500 ftp://darkstar.ist.utl.pt jaunty/universe Packages
<BUGabundo>         500 ftp://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Packages
<BUGabundo> I seems I do have it!
<BUGabundo> your PPA version
<fta> you should have a /etc/gre.d/1.9.1b3pre.system.conf file then
<fta> strange
<BUGabundo> yeah
<asac> fta: yes. i think there is a bug in migration
<BUGabundo> --reinstall ?
<asac> fta: i had some more complains that the gre file was gone
<asac> BUGabundo: give it a try
<asac> BUGabundo: --reinstalll xulrunner-1.9
<asac> (not ffox)
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> I know ... just looking for the correct package
<fta> dpkg-query -W -f='${Conffiles}' xulrunner-1.9.1 | grep gre.d
<BUGabundo> bah... one 'l' too many
<BUGabundo> /etc/gre.d/1.9.1b3pre.system.conf 9284295b58639184f779e138babb9ee3
<BUGabundo> do you want the md5sums too?
<BUGabundo> FYI I did change gconf to use the latest cul
<fta> is that before or after --reinstall
<BUGabundo> *xul
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> before
<BUGabundo> reinstall running now
<BUGabundo> If you wish to add some of these files, please add them by name.
<BUGabundo> Committing to: /etc/
<BUGabundo> modified alternatives/xulrunner
<BUGabundo> missing gre.d/1.9.0.4.system.conf
<BUGabundo> deleted gre.d/1.9.0.4.system.conf
<BUGabundo> LOL
<fta> wooww
<asac> fta: i think it happens when you install 1.9.1 for first time. at lesat the complains couldnt reproduce, after they fixed it
<BUGabundo> something changed according to my bzr backup of /etc
<BUGabundo> $ firefox-3.1 Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.1b3pre and 1.9.1b3pre.
<asac> fta: dont you use rm_conffile?
<fta> no
<asac> why not?
<BUGabundo> /etc/gre.d/1.9.1b3pre.system.conf 9284295b58639184f779e138babb9ee3
<BUGabundo> after reinstall
<fta> well, yes
<asac> thats actually quite important ;)
<asac> ah ok
<BUGabundo> look the same to me
<asac> BUGabundo: md5sum /etc/gre.d/1.9.1b3pre.system.conf gives you?
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/100515/
<asac> fta: in preinst?
<BUGabundo> $ md5sum /etc/gre.d/1.9.1b3pre.system.conf
<BUGabundo> md5sum: /etc/gre.d/1.9.1b3pre.system.conf: No such file or directory
<fta> asac, yes
<BUGabundo> 1.9.0.5.system.conf
<BUGabundo> 1.9.2a1pre.system.conf
<asac> fta: maybe in preinst everything is obsolete or something ... hmm
<asac> fta: @XULBRANCH@? who cares about 1.9.0? is that supposed to be done by 1.9.0?
<fta> asac, what i experienced a few times is that when you upgrade for v1 to v2, the gre-v1.conf file is not removed, if you upgrade again (ie v2 to v3 or v2 to another v2), it v1 is removed
<fta> -for+from
<asac> well ... in this case the new config is removed right?
<asac> maybe we should take care that we dont remove stuff from the same gre version
<fta> it seems so but i never experienced that
<fta> i'll have a closer look after diner
<asac> conffiles are a real pita
<BUGabundo> so now good news for me?»
<asac> sometimes they are not replaced with new files even though they were never touched :(
<asac> BUGabundo: so did you reinstall?
<BUGabundo> yep
<asac> which package verison of xulrunner was installed?
 * fta blames dpkg
<BUGabundo> Removing obsolete conffile /etc/gre.d/1.9.0.4.system.conf ...
<BUGabundo> Unpacking replacement xulrunner-1.9 ...
<BUGabundo> Setting up xulrunner-1.9 (1.9.0.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1) ...
<BUGabundo> I have from 1.9.0,1.9.1 and 1.9.2
<fta> apt-cache madison xulrunner-1.9 xulrunner-1.9.1 xulrunner-1.9.2 | grep -v Source
<BUGabundo> xulrunner-1.9 | 1.9.0.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 | ftp://darkstar.ist.utl.pt jaunty/main Packages
<BUGabundo> xulrunner-1.9 | 1.9.0.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 | ftp://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages
<BUGabundo> xulrunner-1.9.1 | 1.9.1~b3~hg20090103r22626+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta3 | http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main Packages
<BUGabundo> xulrunner-1.9.1 | 1.9.1~b2+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 | ftp://darkstar.ist.utl.pt jaunty/universe Packages
<BUGabundo> xulrunner-1.9.1 | 1.9.1~b2+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 | ftp://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Packages
<BUGabundo> xulrunner-1.9.2 | 1.9.2~a1~hg20090102r23257+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta2 | http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main Packages
<fta> ok
<fta> bug in my preinst then
 * BUGabundo blames stable,beta & alpha all together!
<fta> but this is different from running != versions at the same time
<fta> <BUGabundo> missing gre.d/1.9.0.4.system.conf
<fta> <BUGabundo> deleted gre.d/1.9.0.4.system.conf
<fta> when did that happen?
<BUGabundo> after the reinstall
<BUGabundo> its the bzr log
<BUGabundo> that is attached to apt
<BUGabundo> humm how is it called!!?
<BUGabundo> etckeeper
<fta> could you please pastebin me your traces (apt)
<BUGabundo> full command please!
<BUGabundo> of the reinstall?
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/100527/
<fta> maybe from /var/log/apt/term.log if your xul upgrades are in there
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/100528/
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/100527/ <= this is correct, 1.9.0.5 removes the old 1.9.0.4 gre file, but it happened at reinstall not when 1.9.0.5 was first installed, so this is sub-optimal
<fta> asac, do you have a bug # on lp for this bug?
<fta> BUGabundo, what happens when you --reinstall 1.9.1 ?
<BUGabundo> again??
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> have a look at the log above fta
<fta> hmm, you pasted 1.9 several times
<fta> did i mis-read?
<BUGabundo> don't know!
<BUGabundo> but I can always redo it to be sure
<BUGabundo> so its 1.9.1 correct?
<fta> hold on, reading your long log file
<fta> Preparing to replace xulrunner-1.9.1 1.9.1~b2+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 (using .../xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1~b3~hg20081227r22500+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1_amd64.deb) ...
<fta> Removing obsolete conffile /etc/gre.d/1.9.1b3pre.system.conf ...
<fta> Unpacking replacement xulrunner-1.9.1 ...
<fta> not good
<BUGabundo> fta tail it!! last lines all you need
<BUGabundo> yeah so now I have no 1.9.1 on gre.d
<fta> nope, i need history, the cause is just this
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> I did downgrade from FF3.1b3 PPA to 3.1 archive
<BUGabundo> and xul too!
<fta> if the clean-up happens one step too late and you keep reverting to b2, bingo, you loose your gre file
<BUGabundo> but I enable it again to check if you fixed it and got into this
<fta> what i already know: b2-1 -> b2-2 -> b2-3 -> b3-1 (nada, while gre/b2 should be removed) -> b3-2 (gre/b2 removed, all fine) -> b3-3 ...
<fta> you seems to be doing: b2-3 -> b3-1 -> b2-3 -> b3-2 -> b2-3 -> b3-3 (no b3 gre file??)
<fta> is that correct?
 * BUGabundo is confused (and hungry)
<fta> don't :)
<fta> i'm trying to understand your upgrade path
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> ok... ibex -> jaunty pre-alpha1, with PPA always enabled AFAIR
<fta> (bear with me..)
<BUGabundo> last week FF3.1 started segfaulting
<BUGabundo> so I posted it here
<BUGabundo> installed 3.2 and it also failed
<BUGabundo> when FF3.0 was opened
<BUGabundo> removed PPA and downgrade just FF3.1 to archive
<BUGabundo> no go, so I donwgraded xul too!
<BUGabundo> it worked ! enabled PPA again and got here today to ask what's up!
<fta> you're mixing 2 issues: a/ gre file disappearing & causing ff-x to fail on startup and b/ concurrent versions no longer running but showing a segfault and opening a window from the other version
<fta> for b/ i know what is causing that, i could revert my changes but i would prefer fix the bug (needs work)
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> about a/?
<fta> for a/ it seems to be caused by my preinstall script but it still not clear to me how you could end up there. yet, i see did it.
<fta> and asac said some other guys filed bugs about that very same thing
<BUGabundo> asac: any luck getting the ML moderate pass? mail still in queue
<BUGabundo> fta: should I remove it all
<BUGabundo> with purge?
<BUGabundo> and start again?
<fta> to fix a/ i need to understand the situation, i'll study your logs after dinner, this bug is more critical than b/
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> Dinner time
<BUGabundo> brbr
<fta> to work-around a/, you can just re-create that file manually, it's easy.
<BUGabundo> send me yours
<BUGabundo> LOL
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ cat /etc/gre.d/1.9.1b3pre.system.conf
<fta> [1.9.1b3pre]
<fta> GRE_PATH=/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1b3pre
<fta> xulrunner=true
<fta> abi=x86-gcc3
<fta> if you are on amd64, the last line is "abi=x86_64-gcc3"
<BUGabundo> I am
<BUGabundo> I'll create it after dinner
<BUGabundo> [[]]
<fta> ok, cu then
<directhex> i hate that
<directhex> that's cocked me up before when buiding .xpi files
<asac> BUGabundo: we have to wait for gnomefreak ;)
<asac> directhex: ?
<directhex> asac, ABI stuff being read from the running cpu when compilling plugins, not the compiler arch
<asac> white: CVE-2008-4066
<asac> i think thats not fixed in our 1.8.0 branches
<asac> can you note that in tracker so i get to it? (its http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2008/mfsa2008-43.html part 2 ... if you could add that as comment)
<asac> directhex: ah ok. can be itchy ;) ... i think BUGabundo didnt have any line though ;)
<white> asac: taken out of the advisory and the changelog
<fta> BUGabundo, sudo zgrep -hE '(xulrunner-1.9.1 |gre.d/1.9.1)' /var/log/apt/term.log.{2,1}.gz /var/log/apt/term.log | grep -vE '^(Setting up|Unpacking)'
<white> asac: it's fixed in sid though right?
<asac> white: not sure right now
<asac> white: sory for confusion. seems i messed up my own iceape tarball by using the wrong patchset version ;) so not all was in there
<asac> let me check
<asac> white: ok what i said was correct. its missing ... its in 2 though
<white> asac: new icedove package seems to work, at least i can reach my pop/imap accounts and use smtp on my relay host :)
<white> asac: CVE-2008-4066: - icedove 2.0.0.17-1 (that is the fixed icedove entry)
<asac> white: http://paste.ubuntu.com/100583/ ;)
<asac> white: you know whether i need to build depend on sharutils and bzip2?
<fta> woww, that's a lot of MFSAs
<asac> that was even more work
<asac> i went through all MFSAs and checked that we have it
<asac> i found three bugs that i somehow dont have in the patchsets
<asac> have to investigate now and patch them next time if it turns out to be forgotten
<asac> most likely i just forgot to document in bug why i didnt take it though
<white> asac: nice work
<white> asac: but back to icedove, one step at a time ;)
<white> asac: CVE-2008-4066: - icedove 2.0.0.17-1
<white> is that still correct?
<white> icedove etch packages seem to work by the way as already said :)
<asac> white: good. you hav a mfsa for that?=
<white> 21:31 < asac> can you note that in tracker so i get to it? (its http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2008/mfsa2008-43.html part 2 ... if you could add that as comment)
<asac> yes
<asac> thats fixed in 2.0.0.17
<white> asac: i was wondering, if it is fixed in sid and if so, which version it was fixed :)
<white> ah great :)
<asac> ts just that the second part is not in 1.8.0
<white> so is the CVE fixed in sid? (like the second part)
<asac> white: for upstream tarballs you can check whether bugs are fixed by going to the bug and look for the fixed1.8.1.17 (for 2.0.0.17) ;)
<white> sorry, but i need to get through the CVEs :)
<asac> or verified1.8.1.17
<asac> which is even saying that QA has verified that its fixed
<asac> white: for outstanding CVEs we discuss at best add the MFSA ;)
<asac> so we dont need to hunt it down ;)
<white> i'll try my best :)
<asac> sure
<asac> if not ... we wil survive it ;)
<asac> though scratching heads again
<fta> did you guys use m-d ?
<white> :)
<asac> fta: for what?
<asac> fta: for patchset management?
<asac> i think thats a missing feature as of now ;)
<white> asac: ok, at the moment, the etch packages are rebuilding without the CVE id in it
<fta> explain
<white> asac: but with the MFSA included
<asac> would be cool if i could tell it: also add patchset "url-to-patches/tarball" and "url-to-patches/tarball2"
<white> asac: were there any other objections?
<asac> and apply ;)
<asac> white: post the changelog again ;) ... my brain is out of sync again ;)
<white> sure
<white> asac: http://paste.debian.net/25323/
 * asac just noticed that he is using ffox 1.5 for the last 5 hours ;)
<asac> thought it was broken ;) ... but now i see
<white> asac: should i resend the advisory draft as well?
<white> ill just do it anyway :)
<asac> * MFSA 2008-37 aka CVE-2008-0016 -  UTF-8 URL stack buffer overflow
<asac> there are two whitespaces
<asac> 16 -  UTF-8 URL
<asac>   ^^
<white> :)
<asac> white: maybe use the same i used for -41
<fta> [11:47] <asac> white: take a look at the latest tbird 3 packaging branch ... i think fta moved logic from m-devscripts to the packages ... maybe thats the reason
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/100583/
<fta> i'm not done with that yet
<asac> fta: ah
<asac> ok
<fta> jsut a few packages moved
<asac> was just a blind guess
<asac> we found it actually
<asac> its DEB_MOZ_APPLICATION=icedove-3.0
<asac> which kills the thing
<asac> fta: ^^
<fta> ?
<asac> probably icedove-3.0 needs to ship a debian/icedove-3.0.mk and include the thunderbirc-3.0.mk?
<asac> fta: compare isnt included
<asac> because $(DEB_MOZ_APPLICATION).mk doesnt exist
<fta> compare is included in $(project).mk usually, but could be included directly
<white> doesn't matter much for as long as mozilla-devscripts isn't uploaded to debian :)
<fta> but then you need to add your own filters
<asac> white: please take my text for -41, -42 (http://paste.ubuntu.com/100583/)
<white> asac: you mean http://paste.debian.net/25324/ ?
<asac> yes
<asac> white:  * MFSA 2008-45 aka CVE-2008-4069 - [1.8 branch] XBM appears to draw
<white> ok
<asac>     uninitialized memory
<asac> is that not tbird?
<asac> seems like
<asac> ok
<asac> white: same for the other multi advisories: -52, -60 -68
<asac> i'd say that http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2008/mfsa2008-54.html is also in thunderbird
<asac> tbird does http stuff
<asac> e.g. rss feed and so on
<asac> but well
<asac> its ok to not name it
<asac> or name it ;)
<white> asac: so i guess there are two or three minor issues we don't have in the current round
<white> but all major ones should be there
<white> so we could build the final version now :)
<asac> nice ... i forgot -59 in iceape ;)
<white> asac: should i restart the build for icedove now? :)
<asac> white: yes if you changed the other multi things.
<asac> in changelog ... go ahead
<asac> if you have the builds staged somewhere i can also take a look and test
<white> asac: i am building them on a sec host, but can make them available after build
<white> asac fta: I have added a bzr branch to https://code.launchpad.net/~steffen-joeris/+junk/icedove-3.0, which appears to build here. There are some concerning warnings, but it starts and seems to run
<white> asac fta: i've packed the -source.tar.bz2 into a icedove-3.0_3.0~b1.orig.tar.gz locally (wasn't sure how you wanted it in bzr, if at all)
<white> hope it helps somehow
<asac> white: why junk?
<asac> you can use the "thunderbird" project
<asac> but doesnt matter
<asac> i can take a look at it as its now
<white> asac: well, you said somewhere on launchpad ;)
<asac> hehe ;)
<asac> white: oh
<asac> white: you have to start with the thunderbird branch
<asac> and then do the changes on top
<asac> otherwise you cannot merge in future
<asac> and dont add the tar ;)
<asac> just debian/ in bzr
<white> asac: well i obviously had to rename all the stuff in /debian
<asac> white: thats ok
<asac> you can use bzr mv
<asac> to rename files
<asac> we do most things in debian/rules anyway
<asac> so conflicts should be more or less bearable in future ;)
<asac> fta: what do you think?
<white> the tarball was kind of important for me as i couldn't get a complete tarball out of mozilla-devscripts :/
<asac> white: yes. but not in the bzr branch ;)
<white> asac: either way, I'll send Noel a mail with some information and a remark to contact you for further cooperation, if he continues to work on it :)
<asac> yep
<fta> asac, sure. i do that quite a lot with all the xul 1.9/1.9.1/1.9.2 branches. bzr mv once then bzr merge
<asac> fta: yeah. but i mean the filenames in .install will have a different path ... so conflicts will happen for sure
<asac> debhelper needs more features ;)
<asac> (again)
<fta> bzr seems to remember the mv
<asac> yes the mv is no problem
<asac> but you s/thunderbird/icedove/ in files
<asac> and then next time you touch them in tbird they conflict (rightfully)
<fta> yep, some conflicts are expected but it's usually easy to solve
<asac> do we need debhelper files at all?
<asac> ;)
<asac> i am more and more getting a fan of making all paths generic by punching stuff in debian/rules
<fta> i'm afraid we do need them, too many files
<asac> that would help a bunch in rebranding and being downstream and so on
<asac> yeah ... i think we should do mozhelper though
<fta> especially the splits between several debs
<asac> and add the generic features required to it
<asac> what i want is easy variables in .install/link/dirs
<asac> and also .sourcepackage extensions ;)
<fta> we could also make all those .in and subst filenames and paths
<asac> yeah. its just that i get a bad feeling when thinking about templates ;)
<asac> but true
<asac> fta: ah ... but we definitly would need debian/control.sourcepackage
<asac> its not that easy to replace description and stuff generically
<asac> well maybe not "definitly" :)
<asac> control doesnt change often so branches will have rare conflicts there
<asac> so no mozhelper, but everything .in :)
<fta> changing control is tricky as it's easy to confuse cdbs
<asac> iceape building ... what a mess :)
<fta> mmmmm, tricky. when I upgrade from X to Y, what is run is "preinst(from-X) upgrade X", so the preinst script knows nothing about Y and doesn't have access to any file of Y
<fta> so preinst is not the good candidate
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> fta: why do you need to know Y from arguments?
<asac> you have access to the maintainer scripts
<fta> think about X -> Y -> X
<asac> so you probably have to do templating
<asac> if you need the version number
<asac> fta: you mean if Y upgrade is rolled back ? or if you downgrade?
<fta> downgraded, like BUGabundo
<asac> why would there be a problem when downgrading?
<fta> you start from X, stable, providing /etc/greX
<fta> you upgrade to Y, providing /etc/greY
<fta>   -> preinst install X
<fta>      -> look for gre files => only /etc/greX, not obsolete, do nothing
<fta>   -> install /etc/greY => we have 2 gre files
<fta> you downgrade to X, providing /etc/greX
<fta>   -> preinst install Y
<fta>      -> look for gre files => /etc/greY is obsolete => removed
<fta>                            => /etc/greX is not obsolete => do nothing
<fta>   -> install /etc/greY fails as is has been removed by preinst => BINGO
<fta> eh
<fta> the last 3 lines are reversed X<->Y
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/100643/
<asac> 00:13 < fta>   -> preinst install X
<asac> this means
<asac> 00:13 < fta>   -> Y.preinst install X
<fta> no, it's the old preinst
<asac>       -> look for gre files => only /etc/greX, not obsolete, do nothing
<asac> thats wrong
<asac> why old preinst?
<asac> that isnt called on upgrade at all
<fta> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-maintainerscripts.html#s-unpackphase
<fta>    1.
<fta>       If the package is being upgraded, call
<fta>            old-postrm upgrade new-version
<fta>    2.
<fta>       If this fails, dpkg will attempt:
<fta>            new-postrm failed-upgrade old-version
<asac> thats postrm ;)
<asac> not preinst
<fta> oops
<asac> so the problem here is that
<asac>        -> look for gre files => only /etc/greX, not obsolete, do nothing
<asac> should do:
<fta> at that point, the new gre file is not there yet
<asac>        -> look for gre files => remove all not /etc/greY
<asac> hmm
<fta> there's only the old one
<asac> you should just remove /etc/greX and all obsolete ;)
<asac> yes. the new gre file is /etc/greY
<asac> thats not needed at that point
<asac> we remove "previous" + all obsolete
<asac> that should be right
<fta> but pkg version != gre version
<asac> thats for Y.new-preinst upgrade X
<fta> i can add gre-version in the template and rm obsolete iif != (new) gre-version
<fta> asac, who else complain?
<asac> lool
<asac> but that was "just" upgrade/install
<fta> hm
<asac> he couldnt start after upgrade ... gre missing
<asac> we couldnt investigate unfortunately
<fta> which version? 3.0 ?
<asac> not sure
<fta> where was that? here?
<asac> it was before holiday
<asac> i think in #ubuntu-mobile
<fta> Dec 17 15:54:51 <lool> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*.
<asac> did we land anything in 1.9 yet at all?
<fta> Dec 17 15:55:36 <lool>  I'm doing a jaunty dist-upgrade, and it's been 20 minutes that firefox is broken during the upgrade with this message; I wonder why the dep isn't < 1.9.1 as well?
<fta> Dec 17 16:07:15 <lool>  asac: Working again now; I wonder what broke it
<fta> so just during the dist-upgrade
<asac> oh ;)
<asac> thanks for being my memory
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/100653/ this should fix the bug, but we still have two gre just after a gre bump
<fta> asac, got a r+ for mozilla bug 460913 \o/
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 460913 in Build Config "Installer shouldn't copy xulrunner files into Firefox install directory" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=460913
<fta> asac, r- for mozilla bug 412610
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 412610 in Startup and Profile System "MAXPATHLEN too small for glibc's realpath()" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412610
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-06
<asac> fta: thats a new patch
<asac> we still have the review+ one
<asac> sunil is the spicebird guy iirc
<asac> fta: do you log every channel you join?
<fta> yes
<asac> fta: do you have the workshop logs?
<asac> at UDS?
<asac> hmm ... maybe that was here?
<asac> when was that?
<fta> it was here
<asac> 11th dec?
<asac> or 12th?
<fta> 11&12 dec
<asac> hmm
<asac> :)
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/100681/
<asac> GRE_VERSION=@XULVER@
<asac> what woud that be?
<fta> 1.9.1b3pre
<asac> 's/\+nobin.*//' ?
<fta> no need, already covered
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ echo 1.9.1~b3~hg20090103r22626+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta2 | sed -e 's/\+.*//' -e 's/~\([^~]*\).*/\1pre/'
<fta> 1.9.1b3pre
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ echo 1.9.0.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 | sed -e 's/\+.*//' -e 's/~\([^~]*\).*/\1pre/'
<fta> 1.9.0.5
<asac> if i have to do 1.9.1+1+nobinonly?
<fta> oh
<asac> not sure if its an issue ;) ... or if we want what is before first + anyway
<asac> but at least we should think a minute ;)
<fta> it's fine, we want 1.9.1, not 1.9.1+1
<asac> yes ... and main use case for +1 would be later fixup of tarball ... in which case upstreawm version still is 1.9.1
<asac> fta: why not just do this on upgrade
<asac> nm
<asac> on upgrade can we see files of old package or not?
<fta> yes
<asac> then just do that on upgrade
<asac> and dig the accurate gre version from the "old" files
<asac> fta: hmm ... actually this all reminds me that we should consider to add a new location in /usr/share/gre.d or something
<asac> maybe such a location exists?
<fta> what for?
<asac> for the "in package" shipped conf files
<asac>  /etc is ment for admins ... not for packages
<asac> as we can see with all the troubles we have
<asac> so in perfect world, xul would look at ~/.gre.d/ /etc/gre.d/ /usr/share/gre.d/
<asac> in that order
<asac> ah of course the env MOZ_GRE=/... is first
<fta> /etc/gre.d/ is not our choice in the 1st place, it comes from upstream
<fta> but you're right, it's ugly
<asac> yes i know ... thats why we need an upstream patch
<fta> but issues with /etc management are only debian based. we'll have to convince benjamin that it's wanted for everyone
<fta> i can smell the r- from here :P
<asac> GRE_HOME
<asac> is first
<asac> hmm
<asac> MOZ_GRE_CONF
<asac> seems to be on UNIX
<asac> then ~/.gre.config
<asac> then ~/.gre.d/*.conf
<asac> /etc/gre.conf
<asac> /etc/gre.d/
<fta> aren't the files only legacy?
<asac> probably
<asac> i dont suggest /usr/share/gre.conf ;) ... just gre.d
<RainCT> Hi
<asac> hi
<RainCT> I'm uploading adblock-plus 1.0 to Jaunty right now. Would be good if someone could test it once it has built :)
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/100698/ ;)
<asac> review-
<asac> err, more like http://paste.ubuntu.com/100699/
<asac> still -
<asac> fta: what does redhat/suse do about /etc stuff?
<asac> just wipe everything on upgrade?
<asac> RainCT: i guess a bunch of people use it :)
<asac> i think i use it too
<asac> so will just take  bit ;)
<fta> asac, no idea
<crimsun> fta: (sorry to cut in; themuso and i are working on getting nightlies built of pulseaudio, alsa-lib, and alsa-plugins so it'll be easier to test for regressions)
<fta> nice
<RainCT> well, I'm off now. Good night!
<fta> me too, not enough sleep last night
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/100931/
<fta> obviously, it should be simpler
<asac> fta: how about shipping the test_harness?
<asac> e.g. the test_all.sh
<asac> fta: Bug 312353 seems fixed according to bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312353 in xorg-server "improper mouse hover behavior with links" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312353
<white> asac: pop/imap ssl, pop, smtp, smtp/ssl, dragging messages within imap and into it, encryption/decryption/signing with enigmail works
<white> preference tabs look ok to me
<white> now i just need to find the config switch to change the language :)
<asac> white: install a langpack and export LANG=you_LANG
<asac> then start
<white> asac: one minor thing
<white> asac: when i install all packages (except -dev and -dbg) i got a bit of an ugly gui part
<white> in one of the preference tabs
<white> but it doesn't exist, if i only have icedove installed
<white> asac: language pack works, tested with German
<asac> good
<asac> open all preference tabs and so on
<asac> if thats good, you are ready to go i guess
<fta2> <asac>  fta: how about shipping the test_harness? <= hm, i think i do ship test_harness
<white> asac: so far so good, i'll do my debdiffing now over the binary packages
<white> asac: do you want to have a last look over the advisory?
<asac> white: no. looked good yesterday
<white> ok :)
<white> i'll do last checks and then upload, it will take a few days to get all archs i guess :/
<white> asac: uploaded
<asac> white: iceape also there now
<asac> (uploaded)
<white> asac: FTBFS on s390 :/
<white> asac: http://paste.debian.net/25356/
<white> asac: also i think we still should get a CVE id for mfsa2008-59, what do you think?
<asac> white: s390 is known to be broken
<asac> white: the porters replaced the machine that was initially used for etch with something new
<asac> since then some s390 guy does binary uploads for security
<asac> read the team@ archive or ask jmm what to do
<white> ok
<asac> (background: etch was released with s390 ... now security builder is s390x arch)
<white> bah
<white> ah got the thread on team@, thanks
<asac> yeah ... thats what i thought too
<asac> especially since they thought "thats probably 100% compatible" and didnt even tell the security team
<white> pfff
<asac> until icedove and friends blew up ;)
<white> asac: 12:16 < white> asac: also i think we still should get a CVE id for mfsa2008-59, what do you think?
<white> :)
<asac> let me check my data again
<white> asac: re s390: wow, i mean wooooooow. I didn't read it carefully enough back then, but now i am somehow shocked
<asac> white: ok i asked
<asac> (on advisory)
<asac> on sec list it was confirmed twice that -59 is the CVE ... asked if -47 is the same now
<asac> probably get back an answer in a few hours
<asac> white: yeah. s390 is a mess
<asac> we should not allow archs for which the builders are not under physical control most likely
<asac> at least not official
<white> ack
<white> asac: yeah, in my notes I had MFSA 2008-59 and MFSA 2008-47 as the same issue, for both CVE-2008-4582 is valid
<white> asac: although the description of CVE-2008-4582 is missleading as it reads like only windows is affected
<asac> yeah
<asac> lets see
<asac> the redhat advisory guy is super responsive
<white> who is it?
<[reed]> B-something another?
<[reed]> something like Brussels, but that's not it
<[reed]> can't remember his name
<[reed]> Josh Bressers
<[reed]> that's it
<white> ah yeah, he's great :)
<asac> Josh Bressers
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> great guy
<asac> never sticks his head in the grounds ;)
<[reed]> go him :)
<[reed]> hmm, I was going to do something
<[reed]> I can't remember what
<[reed]> hmm
<asac> [reed]: wade through the wealth sg: bugs ;)
<asac> (not through the backdoor ;))
<[reed]> hehe
<[reed]> ah, now I remember
<[reed]> I was going to land a patch
<asac> delicious
<[reed]> yeah, something I wrote
<[reed]> modifying default bookmarks
<[reed]> all boring
<[reed]> but needed to be done :)
<asac_the_bumber> bumb quick!
<asac> asac_the_bumber: what piece?
<white> asac: ok, it looks like I'll do the iceape DSA as well
<asac> heh
<asac> nice ;)
<asac> thats how it is ... once someone new wants to help out, the old crew - burned out as it is - leaves the ship :)
<white> asac: this will be a shared adventure in the future, i can assure you ;)
<white> asac: but for this round, I'll do it :)
<white> asac: i wouldn't want to exclude all the other sec members from ice* fun :)
<asac> yeah ... try to be hard about it :)
<asac> history shows that i burn out sec members rather quickly ;)
<asac> white: has eric uploaded iceweasel yet?
<asac> mozilla bug 394610
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 394610 in Password Manager "Content can corrupt stored passwords by injecting line breaks" [Critical,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=394610
<white> does it have a CVE id?
<white> asac: don't think so, but i am thinking about icedove/iceape now first :)
<asac> sure
<asac> the bug above?
<asac> yes ... but its fixed long time
<asac> dolske: ;) can you rubber stamp 394610 please
<asac> (1.8.0)
<white> asac: any news regarding CVE-2008-4582 aka MFSA 2008-47/MFSA 2008-59 yet?
<asac> white: i will let you know once we know ;)
<asac> since  CVE-2008-4582 was already marked fixed
<asac> in -47
<asac> we can probably leave it out of this adivory (just anme the MFSA for now)
<asac> or lets wait till builds have finished to decide
<asac> i am quite sure i get an answer soon
<white> ok
<white> asac: now to the iceape advisory text :)
<white> asac: i can probably just use the changelog as an indication, right?
<asac> white: yes. the changelog is done with care
<asac> so the CVEs/MFSAs are ok (except the one in question for -59 of course)
<white> :)
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 06 2009, 14:35:56 - Next meeting: Server Team in 1 hour 24 minutes
<fta2> Bug 310126
<ubottu> Bug 310126 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/310126 is private
<asac> fta2: ok fennec now gets LICENSE file in upstream hg
<white> asac: have to go offline now, will finish the iceape advisory tomorrow and get back to you about the DSAs
<asac> sure. thanks!
<Jazzva> asac: ping
<Jazzva> a quick question about UIDs .. the chance that two extensions/programs get very similar UID are really low, right?
<Jazzva> very similar == differ in one character
<asac> well
<asac> i think its many times more likely to get a collision if you remove one char
<asac> the growth is somehow exponential i would say
<asac> but thats just a guess ;) ... complexity theory is long ago
<Jazzva> I'm asking because the guy that mailed us on the mailing list uses the ID that is very similar to FF's ID. So, I think that maybe he has the wrong FF ID in install.rdf, and that he is using it as the ID for his own extension in debian/rules. I'll just ask for a full paste of install.rdf. Thanks :)
<asac> Jazzva: oh. well if thats the case it shoudlnt matter
<asac> though people manually starting with ff id more likely end up with collision
<asac> but well
<asac> if he has a chance to change that tell him to use the new syntax
<asac> product@project.tld
<Jazzva> well, if he uses the wrong ID for FF, FF won't recognize the extension (that's at least my guess)
<asac> this gives him a good namespace and will prevent him from getting collisions
<Jazzva> thanks, I will...
<asac> [reed]: so who is best for js/ build system related superreview?
<[reed]> js doesn't require sr
<[reed]> r is enough
<asac> 471359
<[reed]> jim's not technically a peer... let me double-check that his review is sufficient
<asac> [reed]: ted forwarded to him
<asac> its a fall out from 467583
<[reed]> ah, then probably so
<[reed]> I just asked crowder
<asac> [reed]: why is brendan listed as js superreveiwer if js doesnt require it ;) ... http://www.mozilla.org/hacking/reviewers.html
<[reed]> look under Exceptions
<[reed]> "The JavaScript engine, like NSPR, is a closed CVS  partition containing mature code, with dependencies only on another closed CVS partition (NSPR). Module owner review suffices to change JS code."
<asac> interesting ... yeah. was tricked by the "js" in the superreviewers list
<asac> [reed]: module owner review ... but ted isnt module owner i guess ;)?
<[reed]> normal module-based review
<[reed]> is what that means
<[reed]> doesn't mean you have to get mo review
<asac> ok ;) ... but it reads different
<[reed]> yeah, I know
<[reed]> asac: you're go for landing
<[reed]> either land it yourself or add checkin-needed keyword
<[reed]> make sure you follow proper tree rules when landing if you do it yourself
<sebner> asac: do you know what's the name of the new of this new kompozer replacement things?
<sebner> argh
<sebner> weird sentence xD
<asac> sebner: heh?
<asac> i actually thought kompozer was the new one ;)
<sebner> asac: nah, it's outdated (2007)
<sebner> asac: fta found something new
<sebner> but nothing stable yet
<asac> i know its outdated ;) still i thought it was the "newer" one
<sebner> asac: newer als nvu
<asac> probably a resurrection as a xulapp
<sebner> but there is something new in work
<asac> newer or better than nvu?
<sebner> asac: well, not stable yet but definately new
<sebner> ^^
<sebner> besides .. nvu is 2005
<sebner> so everything is newer
<sebner> ^^
<asac> probably not seamonkey-composer ;)
<asac> technically newer, but didnt really get new features for ages
<sebner> nope, AFAIK something else
<sebner> fta will know when he is back
<sebner> asac: might be http://www.bluegriffon.org/
<asac> maybe ;)
<asac> i am happy if i dont need to touch any HTML ;)
<asac> mozilla Bug 460548
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 460548 in Build Config "Port |Bug 450983 - use leakThreshold for SeaMonkey testers| to Firefox" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=460548
<sebner> lol
<fta> sebner, yes, bluegriffon
<sebner> \o/
<fta> i didn't touch that in a while
<fta> last time i did, i posted 4 patches upstream, they rejected them as dupe because someone was already working on that
<fta> ..for about a year
<fta> yet, not a single patch was ever produced
<fta> *sigh*
<sebner> grrr
<sebner> fta: but upstream is still active?
<fta> i suppose so, yes
<fta> i can update my package but now, they finally produce some code to replace mine, but i need to patch it again
<fta> +d
<asac> fta: thats a joy ;) ... but there is also good new ... at least we got a r+ on the libxul patch ;)
<fta> asac, yep, told you yesterday ;)
<asac> i mean 471359 ... that was today
<asac> also 471474 seems to move after i proddec mfinkle
<fta> mozilla bug 471359
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 471359 in Build Config "trunk build broken with "libxul.so: hidden symbol `deflate' isn't defined"" [Major,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=471359
<fta> mozilla bug 471474
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 471474 in General "fennec/mobile-browser hg tree lacks LICENSE file in top-level directory" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=471474
<fta> oh, ok. \o/
<fta> \   /
<fta>  \O/
<fta>   |
<asac> hehe
<fta>  / \
<asac> wow ... thats art ;)
<fta> ah, you cut me in half
<asac> but not that bad :)
<asac> at least here on the screen
<fta> outside of the build tree, all my tests complain with uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80520006 (NS_ERROR_FILE_TARGET_DOES_NOT_EXIST) [nsIFile.normalize]"  nsresult: "0x80520006 (NS_ERROR_FILE_TARGET_DOES_NOT_EXIST)"  location: "JS frame :: ./_tests/xpcshell-simple/test_update/unit/head_update.js :: <TOP_LEVEL> :: line 320"  data: no]
<fta> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/toolkit/mozapps/update/test/unit/head_update.js#186
<fta> [pid  9663] lstat64("/usr/_tests", 0xbf9625dc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<fta> where does that /usr come from?
 * asac_the_bumber waves
<asac_the_bumber> asac: bumb, testing new xul patch for the sigbus
 * asac waves at armin
<asac> am i subscribed to the bug with the new patch?
<asac> asac_the_bumber: also better track ffox 3.2 from central trunk ;)
<asac_the_bumber> yeah but i haven't posted it yet
<asac> good
<asac> thought i missed a bugzilla mail again (which i would find bad)
<asac_the_bumber> besides its not mine, its from other of the gentoo devs of the sparc team :)
<wikz> fta: you once said that project.mk files can be included in the debain dir itself outside mozilla-descripts, does that have a build dependency on 0.12~fta2 or will 0.10 also support that?
<fta> it's > 0.11
<fta> sorry
<asac> wikz: where do you need it?
<fta> so >= 0.12~fta1
<asac> fta: isnt that in intrepid?
<fta> no
<asac> k
<fta> i need you to sponsor it
<asac> for intrepid?
<fta> it's in main
<asac> so you want me to upload to jaunty?
<asac> when did you ask me last time ;)?
<fta> yes, but it's not closed yet
<fta> never
<fta> :)
<asac> hah
<asac> not nice to omit details that make me feel guilty/lacking behind ;)
<wikz> asac  to have a get-orig target and the binonly.sh stuff and all
<asac> wikz: to make your own package without touching it, right?
<wikz> asac: I decided to create a no bin only pkg like you guys do
<asac> yeah
<wikz> we don't have the bandwidth to support extra stuff :(
<asac> wikz: i would suggest that you include it, but dont use other features then the orig stuff ... in that way you can produce orig on jaunty and all is fine
<fta> i have a few packages already hosting their own mozclient files, ff 3.1 & 3.2, xul 1.9.1 & 1.9.2, fennec, xul-explorer, instantbird and bluegriffon
<wikz> asac: but reviewers ask for a get-orig target and all that stuff and since we only host the spicebird code and not the entire TB trunk, I dunno how to create a get-orig target even with moz devscripts.
<fta> ff anx xul could serve as examples
<wikz> fta: I modified the tb3.conf files but the problem is we don't host the entire code. One needs to checkout mozilla_TAG_THUNDERBIRD_3_0a2_RELEASE ,then our trunk, merge them both. run a patch script. is it possible to do this with 0.10 ?
<asac> i think thats what m-d-s is designed to do ... plumbering sources from many trees together
<asac> and stirring around ;)
<fta> our ff fetches does something like that already, the 2nd branch is for the branding
<asac> later multi-multi-patchsets on the fly and taking  over the world from there
<asac> :)
<fta> -fetches
<asac> yep
<asac> that should be a good start ;)
<wikz> fta: I will look into ff3.conf, right ?
<fta> yes
<fta> look for 3.1 or 3.2
<fta> directly in the ff branches, not in m-d
<wikz> asac: lol, I am a python dev here and switching from python to perl to bash confuses the hell out of me
<wikz> fta: alright
<wikz> fta: we don't host any non free code, if you may want to host our conf files too at a later stage :P
<fta> you mean, your conf/mk files inside m-d ?
<fta> the plan is to remove them all from m-d
<wikz> fta: oh and ...?
<fta> host them in each package
<wikz> ok ok
<fta> so when you want to update them, no need to update m-d
<wikz> fta: MOZCLIENT_POSTCOCMD is the one right ?
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.2.head/files/head%3A/debian/mozclient/
<asac> wikz: you probably need a bunch of vars
<fta> + 2 variables in debian/rules
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.2.head/annotate/head%3A/debian/rules
<fta> 	MOZCLIENT_PROJECTNAME   := $(DEBIAN_NAME)
<wikz> fta: done those
<fta> 	MOZCLIENT_PROJECTDIR    := $(CURDIR)/debian/mozclient
<fta> that it
<fta> +'s
<wikz> :) I read your readme
<fta> great ;)
<fta> yes 	MOZCLIENT_POSTCOCMD. it's a shell script.
<wikz> asac: sunil was asking me if so many DEB_CONFIGURE_USER_FLAGS are really required. He generally doesn't like them.
<wikz> fta: after installing, sb doesn't come up in the default mail apps or in the right click>send to menu! what could be the fix?
<asac> wikz: we need speicific configure flags. a general statement doesnt help ;)
<wikz> fta: will m-d 0.12 make it to debian testing also because I will eventually have to pursue that too?
<asac> lenny? probably not
<asac> we should upload it once its released though
<asac> you never know when debian releases ;)
<wikz> asac: lol
<wikz>  asac: if 0.12 has not made it to jaunty and I have a build dep on 0.12 it will essentially mean I'm stuck up till then?
<asac> wikz: as i said: dont make it a build depend; just include it optionally in rules
<asac> then you just need to produce tarballs in jaunty
<asac> but can build everywhere
<wikz> asac: okie dokie
<fta> wikz, did it work?
<wikz> still dloading sources :)
<fta> ok
<wikz> fta: will let you know :)
<fta> ok
<asac> damn ... experiencing long nfs hangs
<wikz> fta: earlier in the day,  I ran lintian against my binary pkgs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/101260/ Can you suggest which ones I need to fix and which ones I can ignore
<fta> debian-changelog-file-is-a-symlink => i'd say ignore for ubuntu. *If* it was for main, we would care about every single byte for the CD. For universe, it doesn't matter much.
<asac> The tree is OPEN.However, 1 box is orange and 5 are burning, so this might not be a good time to check in -- check with the sheriff.
<asac> :)
<asac> http://tinderbox.mozilla.org/Firefox/
<fta> spelling-error-in-description: i usually fix that
<fta> image-file-in-usr-lib: we don't care in ubuntu. it's too pedantic and too much work for the maintainer.
<asac> in ubuntu we have a shaking automagic to replace equal files with symlinks
<asac> so this debian-changelog- thing probably doesnt happen if built on debian
<[reed]> [02:18:52PM] <fta> spelling-error-in-description: i usually fix that <-- error in what?
<asac> [reed]: package description ;)
<fta> executable-not-elf-or-script: bad; fix absolutely. look at my xul 1.9.1 branch for an example
<[reed]> ah, whose fault?
<fta> [reed], go back to sleep
<asac> [reed]: lintian is a policy check tool that you can run against package binaries and sources
<fta> ;)
<[reed]> it's 2:20pm!
<[reed]> ah, lintian
<asac> [reed]: and it spits out more or less sensible warnings/errors
<[reed]> ok
 * [reed] goes back to work
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/101260/
<asac> [reed]: ^^
<asac> like those ;)
<asac> wikz: you can override the lintian warnings
<fta> postinst-has-useless-call-to-ldconfig: well, somewhat obscure. cdbs fault i would say, there's not much you can do
<asac> yes
<asac> hmm
<asac> you have to include the #DEBHELPER# placeholder i think
<asac> at the end of the file
<asac> but i think i already looked and that doesnt fix it
<fta> menu-icon-not-in-xpm-format: fix it
<fta> done
<wikz> fta: definitely
<asac> do we ship .xpm for official branding?
<asac> i think you can ignore it
<fta> not anymore
<asac> at best ship it in .svg format ;)
<fta> xpm is deprecated upstream
<asac> if possible you can add .xpm for really old systems
<fta> png
<asac> svg is the preferred format for modern menus
<fta> yep, but moz ships png
<asac> but often hard to get ;)
<asac> sure ... copyright reasons ;)
<asac> (blind guess)
<wikz> asac: prasad had plans of implemeting the entire calendar module in svg :) and scrap the lightning extension for sb
<tonyyarusso> sebner: BlueGriffon will replace KompoZer, but not until at least fall.
<sebner> kk
<wikz> fta: thanks for the review
<fta> asac, care to look at my testsuite thing?
 * fta testing a wifi liveradio
<fta> kind of nice
<asac> white: so that thing turned out to be caused by MFSA shuffling
<asac> white: -59 will get a CVE soon i think
<fta> http://www.amazon.com/Baracoda-BPHX001A-Phoenix-Wifi-Radio/dp/B000T4GAVU/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1231273605&sr=8-13
<fta> asac, where is Components.classes defined?
<asac> fta: nsComponentManager i would guess
<asac> not 100% sure how its mapped to JS
<asac> why?
<fta> tracking my bug
<BUGabundo> good evening everyone!
<BUGabundo> fta: found a nice symptom
<fta> 'evening
<BUGabundo> having only one browser open, and clicing on a link will just open a tab from the opened browser
<BUGabundo> it used to open the default browser if it was closed, even if a diff version browser was open
<fta> yes, same bug
<fta> one of the two from yesterday
<BUGabundo> plus that that I mention on the email
<BUGabundo> that x-www-broswser shows no 3.
<asac> BUGabundo: one trick is to use a different profile name for 3.1
<BUGabundo> let me chek
<BUGabundo> same name: "new"
<fta> asac, care to look at this one ? i mean, the Profile field ignored for concurrent versions
<fta> asac, otherwise, i'll revert my profile change. too bad, it was cleaner
<asac> fta: i looked into it
<asac> fta: its not a bug
<asac> fta: it checks for the profile name
<asac> not the profile path
<asac> profile path would be a "new" feature
<asac> profile name == -> start firefox -P and create a new profile
<asac> the name you choose there is the name matched
<BUGabundo> let me rename my profile for 3.0
<BUGabundo> and try some debuging
<fta> asac, you mean it look at Name, not profile name
<asac> fta: so we need to add a new field "profile_path"
<asac> fta: it looks at the profile name ;)
<asac> like "default", "test"
<asac> maybe its "name" in the struct
<fta> Profile=Mozilla/Firefox-3.1
<asac> fta: yes. thats not the profile used in the code
<asac> so yes. its Name ;)
<asac> err no
<asac> its not name
<fta> it is used.
<asac> its really profile :)
<BUGabundo> no change here
<asac> like what is in ~/.mozill/profiles.ini
<asac> so wehave:
<asac> 1. Name
<asac> 2. Profile (e.g. the name "default" unless you use the profile manager to create a new one)
<asac> 3. (not) profile path (the Profile= variable parsed from application.ini)
<asac> writing a patch should be rather simplish
<asac> but r- most likely ;)
<fta> hm, even in ff3.0, add a Profile=Foo/Bar, start it, it will create and use ~/.foo/bar
<asac> well ... we should match the full-path-to-profile i guess
<asac> fta: nobody doubts that Profile is used
<BUGabundo> asac: I tried your idea for weave, but can't make it login at all!
<asac> fta: its just not the "profile" variable you see in XRemoteClient to find the firefox window ;)
<BUGabundo> no idea why, and labs mozilla forum or IRC didn't help
<asac> fta: if you didnt even look at that code, then sorry for the confusion ;)
<asac> fta: http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/widget/src/xremoteclient/XRemoteClient.cpp#455
<asac> thats the code that finds the running app
<asac> it lacks a match and a field in window for the profile path imo
<asac> that could even replace "profile" ... but i guess we need to keep it for legacy purpose
<asac> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/widget/src/xremoteclient/XRemoteClient.cpp#571
<asac> that aProfile is the name of the profile (e.g. "default" and not the Profile= from app.ini)
<asac> BUGabundo: not sure what my idea was here
<BUGabundo> asac: to sync diff profiles and diff PCS
<asac> ok
<BUGabundo> https://labs.mozilla.com/forum/account.php?u=865
<BUGabundo> BUGabundo, it's likely you need to build the component yourself, yes.
<asac> dont see anything in the forum there
<asac> BUGabundo: what error are you getting?
<asac> problem loading hte component?=
<asac> are you using i386?
<BUGabundo> 64 bits jaunty
<BUGabundo> xpi (32 bits?) got installed! but nothing works!
<BUGabundo> any click on any option will do nothing
<BUGabundo> reading now on how to build 64 bits to install it
<asac> BUGabundo: yes. thats expected
<asac> they dont have 64 bits most likely
<asac> run 32bit ffox
<BUGabundo> LOL
 * BUGabundo mumbles that's why 64 never takes off
<asac> building shouldnt be that hard
<BUGabundo> asac: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Labs/Weave/Building
<BUGabundo> asac: do I really need http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/xulrunner/nightly/latest-trunk/ ?
<BUGabundo> or will the one I have installed (1.9.0,1.9.1 & 1.9.2) do?
<BUGabundo> asac: fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101303/
<BUGabundo> can you guys take a look
<fta> you need libnspr4-dev
<fta> and probably libnss3-dev too
<BUGabundo> installing
<BUGabundo> fta: I have  both
<BUGabundo> already had them from when I instaled an older version
<fta> then you need to specify nspr-config --cflags somewhere
<BUGabundo> humm
<fta> in the Makefile
<BUGabundo> stupid question where?
<fta> stupid answer: donno, i don't have your sources
<BUGabundo> http://hg.mozilla.org/labs/weave/index.cgi/archive/tip.tar.gz
<BUGabundo> easy anwser!
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.mozilla.org/Labs/Weave/Building
<BUGabundo> hg clone http://hg.mozilla.org/labs/weave
<fta> i'm currently uploading something big
<BUGabundo> it aint that big
<BUGabundo> but I can wait
<BUGabundo> 421KiBs
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<asac> BUGabundo: use pkg-config --cflags libxul nss
<asac> and --libs
<asac> for both
<fta> http://hg.mozilla.org/labs/weave/file/884eeecf7c70/src/Makefile#l213
<asac> the build instructions seem simple enough ;)
<BUGabundo> you have to go SLOWER than that
<BUGabundo> for me to keep up
<fta> in src/Makefile
<BUGabundo> I did this
<BUGabundo>  make sdkdir=/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.0.1 xpi
<BUGabundo> but it failed so I changed to 1.9.0.5
<BUGabundo> and it worked up until those errors
<fta> edit src/Makefile, line 215, add at the end of the line  $(shell pkg-config --cflags libxul nss)
<BUGabundo> "  libs := $(patsubst %,-l%,$(libs))" ?
<fta> yes, this one
<BUGabundo> you missed a coma ','
<BUGabundo>   libs := $(patsubst %,-l%,$(libs)),$(shell pkg-config --cflags libxul nss)
<fta> oops, not --cflags but --libs
<BUGabundo> trying now
<fta> no coma
<BUGabundo>   libs := $(patsubst %,-l%,$(libs))$(shell pkg-config --libs libxul nss) ?
<fta> with a space in between
<BUGabundo>   libs := $(patsubst %,-l%,$(libs)) $(shell pkg-config --libs libxul nss)
<fta> yes
<fta> and line 222, add the version with --cflags
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/101311/
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> just got the tail of the log
<fta> seems fine
<BUGabundo>               -include xpcom-config.h $(headers) --cflags
<fta> no
<BUGabundo> no ?
<fta> -include xpcom-config.h $(headers) $(shell pkg-config --cflags libxul nss)
<BUGabundo>               -include xpcom-config.h $(headers) $(shell pkg-config --cflags libxul nss)
<fta> yes
<BUGabundo> ok!
<BUGabundo> success weave-0.2.96.xpi built
<BUGabundo> do I need to remove the old one ?
<BUGabundo> fta: any idea why firefox is failing to restart from the addon button?
<BUGabundo> it just closes!
<BUGabundo> ahhh Segmentation fault
<fta> probably the same bug again. i just fixed it
<fta> building
<BUGabundo> *** e = [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80570016 (NS_ERROR_XPC_GS_RETURNED_FAILURE) [nsIJSCID.getService]"  nsresult: "0x80570016 (NS_ERROR_XPC_GS_RETURNED_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://browser/content/utilityOverlay.js :: getShellService :: line 310"  data: no]
<fta> ask asac, he knows that better than I do
<asac> BUGabundo: start with a clean profile to test the .xpi
<asac> who knows what the other 32 bit extension caused ;)
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> new profile for FF3.1
<asac> ifeq ($(arch), x86)
<asac> probably should be something like
<asac> ifneq (,$(filter $(arch),x86 x86_64))
<asac> in line 222
<asac> and not the change you did above
<BUGabundo> me?
<asac> err 223
<asac> yes in the same file ... revert what you changed and try that ;)
<BUGabundo> ifeq ($(arch), x86)
<BUGabundo> replaces
<BUGabundo> *replaced
<BUGabundo> building again
<BUGabundo> for new xpi for new profile
<asac> BUGabundo: check that when building that you see the -fshort-char thing in compile line
<asac> otherwise you Makefile mods are wrong
<fta> crimsun, help! E: asyncmsgq.c: Assertion 'pa_asyncq_push(a->asyncq, &i, TRUE) == 0' failed at pulsecore/asyncmsgq.c:164, function pa_asyncmsgq_send(). Aborting.
<fta> crimsun, it's killing me
<BUGabundo> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101323/
<BUGabundo> can't see it!
<asac> BUGabundo: you have to do a make clean
<asac> after changing build flags in makefiles
<BUGabundo> I did!
<fta> hm, hm clone is killing my wifi radio too
<BUGabundo> I think
<fta> hg
<BUGabundo> I just rerun the command
<BUGabundo> asac: $ clear; make sdkdir=/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.0.5 xpi
<asac> BUGabundo: no you didnt
<asac> there is no make clean
<asac>  ;)
<BUGabundo> ahh
<asac> you just ran an incremental build
<asac> not a clean one ;)
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/101326/
<BUGabundo> line 21
<BUGabundo> its there
<BUGabundo> asac: is it fine now?
<BUGabundo> can I install it?
<asac> no
<asac> that isnt the compile line
<BUGabundo> bahhh
<asac> for me it doesnt build with 1.9.0
<asac> nspr/nss missing in cflags
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> worked for me
<BUGabundo> as you can see
<fta> i made you add it
<BUGabundo> heeehheeh
<asac> for me it worked
<asac> BUGabundo: do a:
<asac> hg diff | patch -p1 -R
<asac> then apply the patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101331/
<BUGabundo> I thought asac meant AFTER the changes
<asac> BUGabundo: first make clean
<asac> then revert your changes (the hg line)
<asac> and then apply patch
<asac> and try to build again
 * BUGabundo is confused
 * BUGabundo warns noob alert!
<BUGabundo> I'm too tired!!! worked all day, now trying to do some OpenGL stuff (not going that well)
<BUGabundo> and now all this trouble just to build a xpi??
<BUGabundo> not worth!
<BUGabundo> I'll move my profiles to a windows 32 bits machine
<BUGabundo> and merge from there!
<BUGabundo> or wait for mozillateam to package it on a PPA
<BUGabundo> lol
<asac> BUGabundo: do you have a weave account?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> a 2.x
<asac> how did you get it?
<BUGabundo> just recovered my pass
<BUGabundo> no idea!
<BUGabundo> have it for a long time
<BUGabundo> since early weave builds
<BUGabundo> http://services.mozilla.com/
<BUGabundo> but I also have a local apache with webdav
<BUGabundo> working, to do a local merge and not on server!
<BUGabundo> but it seems I need a weave account anyway :(
<fta> BUGabundo, ff3.1 fixed and ready. upgrade
<BUGabundo> why did we build a 2.96 when there is a 3.0?
<BUGabundo> apt-get update & upgrade
<asac> seems you cannot create new accounts
<asac> what a bastard ;)
<asac> have to setup my own webdav
<BUGabundo> quite easy
<BUGabundo> after I found the proper wiki
<BUGabundo> you can use mine, if you need it
<BUGabundo> I can't use it anyway
<asac> err
<asac> apt-cache search webdav apache
<asac> nothing?
<BUGabundo> firefox-3.1 (3.1~b3~hg20090103r22626+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1) jaunty; urgency=low
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<asac> ah its included by default
<asac> in a2
<BUGabundo> oh come on!!! even I know that
<BUGabundo> its a module for apache
<BUGabundo> you just need to enable it
<BUGabundo> and run the creation of the dav dir
<BUGabundo> asac: http://linux.about.com/od/ubusrv_doc/a/ubusg27t08.htm
<BUGabundo> just ln -s the module from available to enable
<BUGabundo> asac: here is a better one http://www.digital-arcanist.com/sanctum/article.php?story=20070427101250622
<fta> "-10°C, feels like -17.9°C"
<fta> brrrr
<BUGabundo> 6º C outside! feels like 20º inside!
<fta> I still hace 5-7cm of snow from yesterday
<fta> all frozen now
<fta> have
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-07
<white> asac: we had CVE-2008-2810 marked as windows specific, but you have it in the changelog. Can you comment on it? :)
<white>  /in the changelog/in the iceape changelog/
<white> asac_: we had CVE-2008-2810 marked as windows specific, but you have it in the iceape changelog. Can you comment on it? :)
<asac_> white: yes. its not directly affected on linux for us, but the patch is good to have in case someone wrote an extension for url shortcut support
<white> ok
<white> asac: what did you test in iceape?
<white> asac: http/https looks ok
<asac> white: as much as i can ;)
<white> i'll try ftp now, then downloading some bigger archives
<asac> http:/https ... ajax sites
<asac> as usual for browser
<asac> same for mail i tested for icedove
<white> i finished the advisory text for iceape btw
<asac> white: can you stresstest iceape too a bit?
<white> asac: define stresstest? :)
<asac> white: like what i suggested ;)
<asac> same tests as for firefox ... same as for icedove
<white> asac: for iceape everything except arm arrived
<white> asac: for icedove i am waiting for s390 and arm
<white> asac: if no regressions occur during testing today, i plan the release for tonight
<asac> white: thanks. would be grewat if you could test a iceape a bit too.
<asac> white: i will prepare xulrunner asap
<white> asac: two issues that occured to me while checking iceape
<white> asac: could you please double check that patches for  MFSA 2008-39 and MFSA 2008-48 are included?
<white> asac: i can't find the bugnumbers in the series file and the code mentioned in the bugreports doesn't seem to be applied
<asac> 439034
<asac> ist that in there?
<asac> (thats -38)
<asac> 433610_attachment_335479.patch
<asac> for -39
<asac> err -49;)
<asac> iceape-1.0.13~pre080614i$ quilt applied | grep 433610_attachment_335479.patch
<asac> 433610_attachment_335479.patch
<fta2> please, use better names for those patches, add a few words of description
<asac> iceape-1.0.13~pre080614i$ quilt applied | grep 439034
<asac> 439034_attachment_334011.patch
<asac> no ;)
<asac> cant do that
<asac> even if i could it wouldnt really help a lot. you have to lookup the sec issue anyway i guess
<white> asac: thanks for clarifying, so all is good :)
<fta2> asac, just xxx_attyyy_mfsa1234.patch is already an improvement
<asac> fta2: we do patches ahead of mfsa assignments
<fta2> asac, bug 310020
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310020 in firefox "firefox - pointer blinking when over a link (dup-of: 312353)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310020
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312353 in xorg-server "improper mouse hover behavior with links" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312353
<fta2> oh, the bot now displays dupes :)
<asac> did that forever?
<asac> afaik
<asac> fta2: yes its fixed isnt it?
 * asac has to upgrade
<fta2> donno, my X is on hold
<asac> 195 upgraded ;)
<asac> fta2: i can tell you soon
<asac> guess 10 minutes ;)
<asac> btw, besides from that i dont have any bad issues
<asac> but i wam on ati ... so who knows ;)
<asac> oh new kernel too
<asac> i am quite happy that i moved to a fast german ubuntu mirror
<asac> archive.ubuntu.com was unbearable for me over the last month's
<asac> (when looking back from todays perspective)
<fta2> i dl on archive.u.c at my top speed at home. ~7Mbps
<asac> fta2: so if we would want to put our patches/packaging in hg.mozilla.org and gluelessly integrate that with mozilla, what would we do? ... probably similar to nss/nspr, just that we pull the debian/ dir on the fly from the right branch?
<asac> e.g. MOZ_CO_DISTRO=jaunty
<asac> would look in a jaunty/1.9 branch
<asac> or something
<asac> for 1.9 trees
<asac> i guess we could keep using our bzr then ... and pull debian from bzr
<asac> or maybe just say: MOZ_CO_PROJECT=browser,jaunty,intrepid :)
<asac> and --with-distro-packaging=jaunty,intrepid
<asac> for configure
<asac> and --with-distro-patches=jaunty,intrepid
<asac> more likely
<asac> not sur how much sense it makes to integrate real packaging ... but patches might be good
<asac> hmm ld segfault :/
<BUGabundo> fta: ping
<BUGabundo> fta yesterday FF fix works! can have both broswers
<fta2> \o/
<asac_the_bumber> bumb asac
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<asac> fta: what did you do to fix bugabundos two profile issue?
<fta> asac, i don't have time to dig into the code and apparently, you didn't want to help. As it was a really annoying bug indeed, i just reverted my changes to return to my old ugly hack, as mentioned in the commit logs.
<BUGabundo> fta: do you know of any bug with apt:// working (or rather NOT working) with FF ?
<BUGabundo> and yes, apturl is installed!
<fta> BUGabundo, yes, only ff 3.0 is registered into apturl, not 3.1/3.2
<BUGabundo> but it didn't work for me with 3.0
<BUGabundo> :\
<fta> it supposed to work fine with 3.0
<fta> 's
<BUGabundo> I need to test it again then
<BUGabundo> : 8
<BUGabundo> now it worked!
<BUGabundo> got the popup!
<BUGabundo> didn't work before!
<fta> bug 207281
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207281 in xulrunner-1.9 "[hardy beta] firefox3b4 does not recognize apturls (apt://) (dup-of: 203538)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207281
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203538 in apturl "Don't work with Firefox3 beta5" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203538
<fta> BUGabundo, that was the bug i fixed early last year
<BUGabundo> thanks
<fta> i can fix apturl in my ppa for 3.1 and 3.2 but i doubt mvo will want the patch
<BUGabundo> why?
<fta> beta & alpha
<BUGabundo> ah
<BUGabundo> so you just patch it for final release ?
<BUGabundo> should there be a bug open to track it?
<BUGabundo> with a milestone?
<fta> 3.2 is just in my ppa, so no way. 3.1 is in universe so it's probably possible
<BUGabundo> fta what do you think of the idea of creating lp/~ubuntu-mozillateam-project ?
<BUGabundo> and file bugs for that project?
<fta> what for?
<BUGabundo> because USERS PPAs don't have BTS
<BUGabundo> :(((
<BUGabundo> if there was a project for the mozilla team
<fta> i will not help
<BUGabundo> with its own branch code, and BTS
<fta> it
<BUGabundo> and the PPA
<BUGabundo> instead on your own user account
<BUGabundo> would be better!
<BUGabundo> I can create it, and make you or someone else admin!
<fta> we have ~mozillateam already
<BUGabundo> and ask LP admin to copy the source from your account
<BUGabundo> not team.... project!
<BUGabundo> teams don't have BTS either1
<BUGabundo> launchpad.net/mozillateam
<BUGabundo> humm /me re-read! I inserted a '~' too much!
<BUGabundo> what do you think fta?
<fta> I can't handle too many bugs, no time, and no interest either. I just push to my own ppa because it's convenient for me (i control what is in there, in opposition to a shared repo) and i don't force anyone to use my stuff.
<BUGabundo> branchs?
<fta> so i just ask people to come here if they want to complain
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<BUGabundo> I was just about to create it at https://staging.launchpad.net/projects/+new
<BUGabundo> but since I don't seem to like the idea
<fta> my branches are shared, all in ~mt, even if i'm the only contributor
<BUGabundo> I guess there is no need for you
<BlackHawk> do you give any support about thunderbird here? (I'm running ubuntu and this error just happens there ...)
<fta> BlackHawk, not me in particular. depends of what you need. support is officially in #ubuntu but they may send you here.
<BlackHawk> well ... #ubuntu gets flooded with messages :D and my specific problem is a localhost-error with the webmail-extension
<fta> i'm not the guy for that, but ask, maybe asac or someone else will help
<BlackHawk> ok :) thx
<BlackHawk> ok ... I know sth new: Thunderbird can't start my localhost-server
<BlackHawk> in the statusbar it says "connecting to localhost..."
<BlackHawk> but that didn't finish yet (and I don't think it will)
<armin76> asac: the patch didn't work :/
<asac> BlackHawk: i am afraid, but we cannot really support extensions here
<asac> armin76: not sure which patch
<BlackHawk> asac, I understand that ;) no prob^^
<armin76> asac: the sigbus patch
<asac> armin76: long time ago ... pointer?
<armin76> lol
<armin76> asac: i told you yesterday: i have a new patch that fixes the sigbus done by one of the gentoo sparc devs
<armin76> you slacker!
<[reed]> armin76: attach it to bugzilla?
<[reed]> request review?
<[reed]> or are you just being a bum?
<asac> armin76: fail
<armin76> [reed]: uh? before you reconnected i told asac that it didn't work :P
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-08
<crimsun> fta: pa side should be better now; i'll send the source up to my ppa
<crimsun> fta: i'm inspecting the alsa-{lib,plugins} side tonight
<crimsun> fta: please see if pulseaudio_0.9.13-2ubuntu5~ppa1 in my jaunty ppa help
<crimsun> helps*
<crimsun> fta: i don't expect things to be fully resolved, but it should be better
<asac> hmmm so we should document the plugin finder service/switcher stuff
<asac> doomed
<asac> http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/source/browse/trunk/extensions/smjs_script_runtime/gen_libmozjs_glue.sh
<asac> we should integrate that in the -dev package i think
<asac> seems like the iceape update was the sec update with the most CVEs ever ;)
<asac> [reed]: so monitoring the tinderbox for two days now i came to the conclusion that its always burning when i want to push :(
<asac> hmm ... have binary firefox linux releases been tar.gz
<asac> always?
<asac> seems so
<asac> jcastro: re gwibber ... how do you forward bugs?
<asac> jcastro: for me the long to short url feature is more or less essential
<jcastro> asac: it's on lp just just file it under gwibber
<asac> jcastro: however, that only works if the text you are typing + the long url is shorter than 140 ... e.g. type 70, past url with 60
<jcastro> asac: long to short is in preferences
<asac> doesnt work ... even though shortening would work
<asac> oh ... thought it was enabled
<asac> let me check
<jcastro> it has a small bug where when you paste and it shortens but after the cursor and it doesn't scroll but that one is known
<BUGabundo> good evening asac fta and the rest of the ppl in here!
<asac> jcastro: all fine. thanks. should definitly be default
<jcastro> I'll let him know
<asac> or maybe make that "auto shorten if text would exceed"
<jcastro> he just wants to get the account information into gnome keyring and he will release a tarball
<asac> could be quite funky: like the url is always full when it fits ... and gets auto shortened when you type and hit the 140 bound
<jcastro> he's aware of the jaunty deadlines
<BUGabundo> hey asac yesterday I was getting that annoing wifi timeout on an unprotected network! :(
<BUGabundo> thought it was fixed!
<asac> cool. lets see how much candy he can still provide
<asac> default would be good quick solution though
<asac> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> I know .. OT
<asac> BUGabundo: are you running NM 0.7 final packages from PPA?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> I think I have the archive version
<BUGabundo> let me check
<asac> so the intrepid/jaunty default?
<asac> please check
<asac> otherwise try those
<BUGabundo> network-manager:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.7~~svn20081018t105859-0ubuntu2
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 0.7~~svn20081018t105859-0ubuntu2
<BUGabundo>   Version table:
<BUGabundo>  *** 0.7~~svn20081018t105859-0ubuntu2 0
<BUGabundo>         500 ftp://darkstar.ist.utl.pt jaunty/main Packages
<BUGabundo>         500 ftp://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages
<BUGabundo>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<asac> BUGabundo: ok try ppa version (~network-manager)
<BUGabundo> will do next time I get a place where I can test it again...
<BUGabundo> where I'm right now (WPA2 entreprise) current driver works great... I better not mess with it!
<BUGabundo> but I guess I can download a deb from the PPA to install in case I have no wifi then.... lol
<BUGabundo> asac: what is the apt-get parameter to just download the PPA NM? I don't to install it right now!
<BUGabundo> found it --download-only
<BUGabundo> humm NM is being kept back!
<BUGabundo> maybe some dep missing!
<[reed]> asac: hah, then ping me :)
<[reed]> asac: and I can push for you
<wikz> fta: Hi, is it enough if I have a project.conf file in debian/mozclient ? here is my conf file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102332/ and my rules file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102334/
<wikz> when I do a get-orig-source, it says make: *** No rule to make target `.../spicebird-0.7/debian/spicebird.conf'.  Stop.
<wikz> asac: ^^
<asac> wikz: you probably need to ship debian/spicebird.conf
<fta> hi
<asac> he
<asac> y
<fta> wikz, yes, the .conf is enough, the .mk was useful when everything with hosted inside m-d, now, it could be inside debian/rules too
<fta> -with+was
<asac> fta: maybe its easier (template wise) to put that in an isolated debian/ file?
 * fta should not type after n pints of guiness
<fta> wikz, do you have MOZCLIENT_PROJECTDIR := $(CURDIR)/debian/mozclient ??
<fta> as i mentioned in the README, you need to isolate the .conf as $(MOZCLIENT_PROJECTDIR)/patches would be considered by mozclient, and then, if it's not isolated, there's a confusion with debian/patches
<fta> i recommend MOZCLIENT_PROJECTDIR := $(CURDIR)/debian/mozclient. It could be anything but $(CURDIR)/debian (empty means $(CURDIR)/debian)
<asac> fta: what would mozclient do with those patches? (if not isolated)? apply after checkout?
<fta> see ff3.0, $(MOZCLIENT_PROJECTDIR)/patches is used by quilt to patch mozilla/client.mk for ex
<asac> fta: is there a special stae where this is applied?
<asac> e.g. first checkout mozilla/client.mk
<asac> then apply patches
<asac> then the rest?
<fta> so for, it's only implemented for cvs, and when MOZCLIENT_WANTPATCH is set
<fta> far
<asac> k
<fta> it's $obj->get_client()
<fta> all other VCS have that method but it's not doing anything
<asac> i would prefer if we would have clearly defined stages where patches get applied
<asac> of course not urgent ;)
<fta> use case?
<asac> like MOZCLIENT_CHECKOUT_PHASES=getmozclient,getfulltree,wipenobinonly
<fta> imho, it's not useful neither before, not afterward
<asac> MOZCLIENT_CHECKOUT_PHASE_getmozclient = some command
<asac> MOZCLIENT_CHECKOUT_PHASE_getmozclient_POSTPATCHES = PATH/TO/PATCHES
<asac> fta: after first stage its useful for client.mk (ffox)
<asac> after its definitly useful
<asac> e.g. i could produce patched origs
<fta> imho patched orig is not right, it's no longer orig, such patches should be in the packaging
<asac> depends
<asac> if you want to maintain a derivitive and so on it might make sense
<fta> please file a wish bug, so i don't forget
<Sekhemty> hi to everyone!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-09
<persia> Does this channel provide support as well as development?
 * persia decides it's a bad time-of-day, and tries #ubuntu
<[reed]> persia: what do you need?
<persia> [reed], I'm using Thunderbird, and the folder selection pane just disappeared.  I haven't been able to figure out how to get it back.
<[reed]> oh, I don't know much about thunderbird... try irc.mozilla.org #thunderbird or #maildev
<persia> Excellent pointer.  Thanks.
<asac> fta: bumb
<asac> fta: http://identi.ca/notice/1752736
<asac> [reed]: whats the process of getting a build dep added to the builders?
<asac> [reed]: is there  a machine readable form of tinderbox pages somewhere?
<asac> e.g. notifications et al ;)
<asac> i see that there is firebot having access to it ... does it use a internal api/mechanism=
<BUGabundo> fta: asac: Jan  9 10:05:26 blubug kernel: [ 7733.717170] firefox-3.1[8353]: segfault at 7f85b8806793 ip 00007f85ba084f58 sp 00007fffc3447440 error 4 in libc-2.9.so[7f85ba00c000+168000]
<BUGabundo> Jan  9 10:09:41 blubug kernel: [ 7988.651068] firefox-3.1[10482]: segfault at 7fa061806793 ip 00007fa0630abf58 sp 00007fff6c46c470 error 4 in libc-2.9.so[7fa063033000+168000]
<BUGabundo> Jan  9 10:10:59 blubug kernel: [ 8067.326601] firefox-3.1[11510]: segfault at 7f252ad06793 ip 00007f252c589f58 sp 00007fff3594c8e0 error 4 in libc-2.9.so[7f252c511000+168000]
<asac_> reconnect
<asac_> hmm
<asac_> quite shaky today here
<asac_> BUGabundo: amd64?
<BUGabundo> asac did you read my last comment?
<BUGabundo> yeah!
<asac_> only three segfault lines
<asac_> probably flash?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> many more!
<asac_> nspluginwrapper?
<BUGabundo> 8 lines
<BUGabundo> didn't have any flash base page opened!
<BUGabundo> using adobe 64bits pluging
<BUGabundo> do you know if there is a new version?
<asac_> no ... i dont care so much about 64bit plugin
<asac_> your crashes are meaningless for us without a backtrace
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> pidgin is crashing.... due to PA
<asac_> damn ... tinderbox burning everywhere ;)
<asac_> again a reconnect
<fta> BUGabundo, i guess it's the crash on exit that you get when you clink on a link in another app. it's not the main browser dying. just the new one.
<asac> fta: since when do we get such cfrashes?
<asac> (on exit)?
<BUGabundo> fta:  it could be
<fta> asac, in 3.1 ? almost forever.
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/102763/
<fta> 3.2 too
<BUGabundo> that is no good! LOL
<[reed]> <asac> [reed]: whats the process of getting a build dep added to the builders? <-- file a bug under mozilla.org :: Release Engineering
<fta> BUGabundo, well, it has no visible impact
<[reed]> <asac> [reed]: is there  a machine readable form of tinderbox pages somewhere? <-- http://tinderbox.mozilla.org/<treename>/quickparse.txt
<fta> probably another jemalloc issue
<BUGabundo> fta it just looks bad!
<BUGabundo> ppl may blame the OS too
<asac> [reed]: thanks (2times)
<asac> fta: is that with dbg symbols?
<fta> asac, sure, i have a lot those installed, http://paste.ubuntu.com/102781/
<asac> fta: so its jemalloc prob?
<fta> not sure, but that's my best bet
<fta> debian bug 490360
<ubottu> Debian bug 490360 in iceweasel "iceweasel: freezes after few hours of usage" [Grave,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/490360
<fta> +  * build/unix/run-mozilla.sh, debian/postinstrm.in, debian/rules,
<fta> +    xulrunner/stub/nsXULStub.cpp: Disable jemalloc by default, because of all
<fta> +    the kinds of random problems it causes, but let advanced users load it by
<fta> +    setting the MOZILLA_JEMALLOC environment variable. Closes: #490360.
<fta> so debian disabled jemalloc by default
<asac> fta: hmm
<asac> fta: what do you have in env?
<fta> asac, ? for MOZILLA_JEMALLOC ?
<asac> is that an upstream thing at all?
<fta> asac, no, it's a debian patch
<asac> fta: so its the remote client crashing right?
<asac> not the firefox main process
<fta> no, the initial window also crashes on exit
<asac> ok so everything crashes on exit ;)
<asac> does xpcshell also crashon exit?
<asac> (i guess)
<fta> i don't think so
<asac> fta: try:
<asac> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.5/run-mozilla.sh /usr/bin/xpcshell-1.9
<asac> or well
<asac> the 1.9.1 equivalent
<asac> then hit ctrl+D
<fta> fta@ix:/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2a1pre $ ./run-mozilla.sh ./xpcshell
<fta> js>
<fta> fta@ix:/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2a1pre $
<fta> fta@ix:/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1b3pre $ ./run-mozilla.sh ./xpcshell
<fta> js>
<fta> fta@ix:/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1b3pre $
<asac> does upstream build crash too?
<fta> i don't think it crashes with an empty session (i.e., no tab) but i always have plenty so it always crashes for me
<asac> so upstream too?
<fta> not tested
<fta> asac, do you know if this 3G key is supported on ubuntu ? http://maboutique-internet.orange.fr/residentiel/equipements/Cle3G.aspx (details say it's an ICON 225)
<fta> asac, the crash on exit is visible after all. if you click on a link inside evolution, after a while, you get the popup "sorry ff closed unexpectedly, report problem / cancel"
<asac> fta: option card. should work. might be a bit tricky if it defaults to USB storage
<asac> so at best get one without USB storage capability
<fta> it's a 3G/edge/grps/.../wifi key, no mention of storage in the doc
<fta> http://www.business.orange.co.uk/servlet/Satellite?c=OUKDevice&pagename=Business&cid=1044137060039
<asac> in worst case you have blacklist a module or run a command after device insertion
<asac> my guess is that it works
<asac> just order online so you can send back
<fta> i can jump from adsl 8M + voip, to adsl 18M + voip + tv + 3G for the same price
<fta> asac, when you rename a patch, plz update the series
<fta> asac, fixed
<fta> http://www.linuxhorizon.ro/icon225.html
<fta> asac, can't n-m handle it automatically??? http://www.equinoxefr.org/post/2008/04/21/la-clef-orange-icon-225-sur-ubuntu-804/ says you need their driver and scripts
<fta> ok, http://www.pharscape.org/icon225.html
<fta> crimsun, is xorg usable now? Can I unpin it?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-10
<crimsun> fta: i use the non-Free Nvidia driver, so for me, no.
<fta> crimsun, me too so thanks, i keep xorg on hold
<asac> fta: no ... cannot handle automatically. its a driver issue in the end
<asac> you can do you own hacky scripts though in user space ;)
<fta> can't it be properly done in jaunty?
<asac> unsure. maybe a few more drivers get fixed to do it properly
<asac> i know that there is work in progress
<asac> to make option drivers do the same as the ones that already work
<fabrice_sp> Hi. I was looking at flashblock package, because the version in Jaunty wasn't the last, one, and I saw that this package is built from CVS checkout, ignoring the normal upstream versions (jaunty => flashblock-1.3.11a~snapshot20081113, author = 1.5.7.1). Won't it be better to repackage it from scratch?
<crimsun> fabrice_sp: looking at the version (snapshot date), 1.5.7.1 wasn't available.
<crimsun> fabrice_sp: now that it is, you should be able to modify it if you feel up to it =)
<fabrice_sp> sure, but isn't there a risk of checking out a non stable version if you use directly CVS?
<crimsun> sure, but you can modify the packaging...
<fabrice_sp> crimsun,: as it would be a repackaging, it should go through REVU?
<crimsun> why would it be a repackaging?
<crimsun> you're changing debian/rules
<fabrice_sp> ohhh, you're right
<fabrice_sp> and I can download the xpi file, and uncompress it
<fabrice_sp> will create the bug report and assign it to myself (Hoping to find a sponsor to ack it afterwards :-) )thanks for your answer
<crimsun> yw
<RzR> i just missed fabrice
<RzR> hi fabrice_sp
<RzR> let me explain
<RzR> i just read your posts
<RzR> the author has a weird release process
<RzR> and I still think using the CVS tree is better for us
<RzR> current one is working on jaunty right ?
<fabrice_sp> Hi RzR.
<fabrice_sp> This is partly why I asked, because if it has been done this way, I assume it's for some good reason.
<fabrice_sp> Anyway, it's hard to know which version we have in ubutnu, since we only have the cvs date, and no real release in front of that
<fabrice_sp> I have to check how it works in Jaunty, but you agree with me that there is a risk to get a buggy version using CVS
<RzR> it the CVS belonging to the release
<RzR> I should explain this into debian/README.source
<RzR> I am afraid CVS is the only way to get the sources
<RzR> am i right ?
<RzR> so please contact me if you plan to help to flashblock, we'll work toguether
<RzR> remaining tasks is to test jaunty version and backport it to intrepid and hardy
<RzR> I'll work on it debian side if you can take care of this
<fabrice_sp> what do you mean by source? Because you can get a .xpi with the watch file
<RzR> I want to rebuilt it from scratch then anyone can understand this
<fabrice_sp> Anyway, as I am nobody here, I won't discuss decisions that have already been taken by more senior people...
<fabrice_sp> my mess came from the version scheme
<RzR> ok I'll doccument it
<RzR> have you tested jaunty ?
<fabrice_sp> I just tested the 1.5.7.1 in Intrepid
<fabrice_sp> that's all
<fabrice_sp> (I packaged it in the meanwhile)
<RzR> can you  install jaunty deb into intrepid just to test
<fabrice_sp> ok
<fabrice_sp> I'll do that
<RzR> great
<fabrice_sp> (and it would be great if next version of package would have the real upstream based version)
<fabrice_sp> :-)
<RzR> I'll explain you how it works
<RzR> because it's weird
<RzR> it took me time to understand
<fabrice_sp> :-)
<RzR> anyway welcome to this channel
<RzR> i didnt notice you were there
<fabrice_sp> the same happened to me with you (I was wondering who were rzr@users.sf.net) :-)
<RzR> btw i have an other project pending for this team
<RzR> it's testing a VRML plugin
<RzR> but everyone seems busy
<fabrice_sp> logical: between updates and new release, there is a lot to do
<fabrice_sp> I came to flashblock doing merge/sync for jaunty,
<fabrice_sp> By the way, I create a bug report for that 'update' and I was working on it (bug #315718). What do I do with it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315718 in flashblock "Please upgrade flashblock to the latest upstream version (1.5.7.1)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315718
<RzR> fabrice_sp: I think it's prefered to merge jaunty one into intrepid, you can close it and open an other one
<RzR> just branch update debian/changelog and propose it
<RzR> i'll do this if i can test intrepid
<RzR> but I dont have intrepid
<RzR> i am gone
<RzR> thx again fabrice_sp
<fabrice_sp> I'll check the Jaunty versions in Intrepid, anyway
<fabrice_sp> thanks !
<halkok> Hello! I have a question I was hoping for some help with: The setting "nglayout.initialpaint.delay" in FF about:config is nifty. BUT, is there any way to have customized per page settings for this variable? Like, 250ms for www.example.com and 1000 for www.otherexample.com?
<asac> fta_: could you push bzr rev 404 of 1.9.2 xul to your PPA?
<asac> not now ;) ... i think DX flks would be happy to havea  libnotify xul for testing
<asac> fabrice_sp: talk to Jazzva_ please about extensions
<asac> fabrice_sp: if you do something please do it in the bzr branches ;)
<asac> and let us sign off your work before you get it uploaded. thanks!
<notrelevant> Hello! I have a question I was hoping for some help with: The setting "nglayout.initialpaint.delay" in FF about:config is nifty. BUT, is there any way to have customized per page settings for this variable? Like, 250ms for www.example.com and 1000 for www.otherexample.com?
<asac> notrelevant: why do you want that?
<asac> anyway ... i doubt there is a per-page setting
<notrelevant> Because at my work.. there is one specific page.. which needs to be updated often.. and in addition it is slow response... and after working full time a week it drives me mad
<notrelevant> I know there isn't a plugin or anything..
<notrelevant> but maybe there is a clever way to do it
<notrelevant> What I would achieve is that I don't have to see the redrawing of the page every interval it refreshes... (as the page only modifies slightly everytime changing that setting will make it update seamlessly)
<notrelevant> anyone got any ideas how to cook up something ?
<asac> let me check
<asac> you need to make layout/base/nsPresShell.cpp aware of per-page prefs for pagination delay
<notrelevant> hmm
<notrelevant> ok.
<notrelevant> This is only for one single page
<notrelevant> the rest can be set to default
<notrelevant> So basically this is something I need to script
<notrelevant> ?
<notrelevant> there's noe simple fix/one-liners ?
<notrelevant> :)
<asac> notrelevant: script isnt possible ... thats in c++
<asac> you need to add a new feature in that code
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 10 2009, 13:26:07 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 3 days
<notrelevant> allright... that is above my head. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction anyway :)
<asac> sorry ...ur welcome notrelevant
<rZr> hi hny2k9, are you guys going to fosdem ?
<fta_> asac, DX folks?
<asac> fta: those folks doing the new notification stuff
<asac> rZr: not yet sure
<fta> asac, done
<asac> thx
<asac> ok travelling
<fta> i need to add a depend on libcanberra0 too
<rZr> i am unsure too
<rZr> but this will be good
<rZr> i'll may also go the gsm expo in barcelonna
<fta> asac, damn, libcanberra0 is not on all arches, and not on hardy.
<asac> at beenm added to ffox too?
<asac> fta: oops ... i means : was libcanberra been added to ffox too? or just for tbird?
 * asac cannot type with gloves on
<asac>     * jaunty sparc Successfully built (DONE)
<asac>     * jaunty powerpc Successfully built (DONE)
<asac>     * jaunty lpia Successfully built (DONE)
<asac>     * jaunty ia64 Successfully built (DONE)
<asac>     * jaunty i386 Successfully built (DONE)
<asac>     * jaunty hppa Successfully built (DONE)
<asac>     * jaunty armel Successfully built (DONE)
<asac>     * jaunty amd64 Successfully built (DONE)
<asac> libcanberra that is
<asac> but right. a bit of a pity ... but we can add that lib to PPA just
<asac> as backports
<asac> ok off for a while ... preparing for train ride ;)
<asac> cu later
<armin76> bye
<fta> asac, it's loaded dynamically so it's meant for ff and tb, or xul and tb. with the latter, xulapps get it for free
<fta> asac, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libcanberra&searchon=sourcenames&suite=all&section=all
<asac> fta: how is it dynamically loaded? dlopen or by being linked against an optional component like mozgnome?
<fta> asac, http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/a873ac2554396b2984523c13952fe89c4758daf2#l89
<fta> there's nothing in configure :(
<asac> fta: looks good. we dont need it at build time ;)
<asac> so adding a Recommends to xulrunner should be sufficient
<asac> (unless KDE folks go mad again)
<asac> (in that case Suggests)
<fta> sure but if it's not at build time, we look the ${shlibs:Depends} magic
<asac> fta: yes. thats why we should add a Recommends
<asac> it isnt mandatory anyway
<fta> i checked, it could be in Depends, it doesn't drag gnome libs with it
<asac> fta: it does
<asac> fta: libpulse
<asac> Recommends is good
<asac> thoguh
<asac> question is whether suggests. depends isnt needed i think
 * asac on a call
<fta> no, it doesn't drag pulse in, http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/libcanberra0
<asac> $ apt-cache show libcanberra0 | grep libpulse
<asac> Depends: libasound2 (>> 1.0.18), libc6 (>= 2.4), libltdl7 (>= 2.2.4), libogg0 (>= 1.0rc3), libpulse0 (>= 0.9.8), libtdb1, libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.2), libvorbisfile3 (>= 1.1.2)
<fta> hm
<asac> look in jaunty (http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/libcanberra0 is intrepid)
<fta> bad then
<asac> Recommends: is ok imo  ... does what we want on gnome and probably kde will complain ... but lets wait for that first
<asac> or add it as Depends: explicitly of -gnome-support
<asac> s/of/to/
<fta> i need to ask to mventnor if there's a minimum version of libcanberra required, otherwise, it need to put that in my ppa too
<fta> I already have 99 packages :P
<asac> fta: you can ... but you dont need to ;)
<asac> its optional after all ;)
 * fta should not type with frozen hands
<asac> hopefully the SONAME version properly reflects canberra requirements:
<asac> libcanberra = PR_LoadLibrary("libcanberra.so.0");
<asac> so if we believe in the mightiness of canberra folks this means that they didnt break ABI ;)
<fta> it's a really young library, i have serious doubts
<asac> yeah ;) ... we should discover that then and request demotion from main if they proofed that they didnt care about ABI
<asac> but from what i see just a very few symbols are used by moz
<fta> it's a dep of epiphany-*
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103214/
<asac> so hopefully those are stable
<asac> yeah. i assume its properly tracked ABI then
<asac> if it breaks we have to hunt them down
<asac> so in theory intrepid version should be ok too
<fta> well, read the bug
<fta> > +typedef struct _ca_context ca_context;
<fta> >
<fta> > Is it worth copying this stuff from libcanberra, or should we just have a
<fta> > configure check so that this code is only built when libcanberra dev headers
<fta> > are installed?
<fta> Definitely worth it, maybe reconsider at a later stage. libcanberra is very
<fta> new, only GNOME 2.24 has it as a new dependency.
<asac> yes ... so all fine imo
<asac> either make a hard depends on moz-gnome-support
<asac> or a Recommends: on xulrunner-1.9
<asac> i guess the former is what we want without causing fud among kde folks
<fta> i already made it Recommends: of xul 1.9.1/2. i'm tempted to make it a Dep of -*gnome-* too but for that, i must push it to my ppa
<fta> because i do all my stuff for hardy too
<asac> fta: hmm ... didnt you say you pushed a new xul 1.9.2 snapshot with my last commit?
<asac> all fine. just have find out what you referred to with "done" ;)
<fta> too bad i don't have stats for my ppa, i would seriously consider dropping things that are no longer needed
<fta> last commit of when? i did xul yesterday eve
<asac> fta: you should ask pitti ... i think he has some nice scripts used to identify rotten things in the main archive
<asac> e.g. stuff that is in main, but doesnt have a depends in main anymore
<asac> and so on
<fta> how will it help me?
<asac> and a bunch of other consistency scripts
<asac> fta: it will find stuff that isnt required anymore ;)
<fta> i just need usage stats
<asac> hmm
<asac> well
<asac> thats a differen thing then ;)
<fta> yes
<asac> i would say that you shouldnt feel obliged to continue stuff for which you never get any feedback
<asac> just keep the head builds for now ... until we have ~ubuntu-mozilla-daily or something
<asac> :)
<asac> i just feel relucaant to add new teams for each and every use case... since soon multi-ppas-per-user/team will be available
<fta> i thought about ubuntu-mozilla-releases with just milestones, not snapshots
<asac> fta: yeah. we can have plenty of topics
<asac> ubuntu-mozilla-milestones, ubuntu-mozilla-per-commit
<asac> i will check when multi PPAs will land
<asac> if thats longer than one month ahead i am not sure i want to wait ;)
<asac> also stuff like:
<asac> ubuntu-mozilla-ports-1.9.2 (e.g. every embedding stuff built against 1.9.2 snapshots)
<asac> auto triggered respins when xulrunner receives a new commit ;)
<asac> fun
<asac> probably a waste of power though ;)
<fta> no way it could work with our work-flow. It would need partial rebuilds
<fta> at least for trunk
<fabrice_sp> asac: about your previous comment. Does that mean that all the extension changes has to be done in bazar? Even things like the one in Bug #286225?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286225 in vimperator "[intrepid] iceweasel-vimperator: Depends: iceweasel (>= 3.0~) but it is not instalable" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286225
<fabrice_sp> (and is there a kind of tutorial/wiki on bazar usage. If for extension, better!)
<fabrice_sp> I'm refering to this one: <asac> fabrice_sp: if you do something please do it in the bzr branches ;)
<asac> fabrice_sp: no. would be beneficial to move that to bzr, but if its synched from debian we can keep it out
<asac> fabrice_sp: if you start to package something new, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions ... there are packaging links too
<asac> fta: what do you mean by "partial rebuilds"?
<asac> you mean PPAs wont be able to catch up?
<asac> to produce a package for each and every commit in -central?
<asac> jcastro: gwibber crashed on me :/ no crash file though
<asac> i sent something ... it disappeared ... i thought it was not send and i rewrote it and posted ... suddenly both popped up
<fta> maybe we should restart update-notifier, it keeps a file descriptor open
<fta> Warning: The following processes are using deleted files:
<fta>          Process: /usr/bin/update-notifier    PID: 8061    File: /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/firefox-3.1-restart-required
<fta> Upload Warnings:
<fta> PPA exceeded its size limit (6319.00 of 5120.00 MiB). Ask a question in https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/ if you need more space.
<asac> i had sudden death of system
 * asac rebooted
<asac> darn
<asac> this upgrade wasnt good
<asac> everything is slow as hell
<asac> damn
<asac> damn damn
<asac> all worked well
<asac> now i am doomed
<asac> maybe Xorg breakage for sure
<asac> wft XOrg 97% :(
<asac> fail!
<asac> * Disable terminal function entirely * Add x11fnc.sh to provide several general purpose X bash functions
<asac> could it be that?
<fta> donno, i have X on hold until they solve the nvidia mess
 * asac tries something
<asac> fta: 20:22 < asac> bryce: tjaalton: seems like enabling exa caused this. going for Xaa makes things go back to normal  (https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/1:6.9.0.91-1ubuntu3)
<asac> 20:22 < asac> bryce: tjaalton: what info do you need? i would love to have this fixed ... but in worst case we have to  exclude this card from exa i think. let me knew
<asac> so i am lucky and back to normal :)
 * asac rides the bleeding edge
<fta> :)
<fta> i have a bunch of /tmp/plugtmp/plugin--xxxx left behind
<fta> Warning: File '/tmp/plugtmp/plugin--1171' (score: 210) contains some suspicious content and should be checked.
<fta> Warning: File '/tmp/plugtmp/plugin--2758' (score: 200) contains some suspicious content and should be checked.
<fta> Warning: File '/tmp/plugtmp/plugin-' (score: 210) contains some suspicious content and should be checked.
<fta> Warning: File '/tmp/plugtmp/plugin--1012' (score: 210) contains some suspicious content and should be checked.
<fta> etc..
<fta> firefox ?
<asac> hmm
<asac> short live bug 315889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315889 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "EXA has severe performance impact on ATI R580 (X1900)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315889
<ddeath> Hi
<ddeath> I would like to swap button set on awesomebar activation/deactivation event
<ddeath> I have found openAutocompletePopup method, but I need rather something like popuphidde
<ddeath> method
<saivann> asac : ping
<asac> saivann: yes?
<wikz> fta: what's the diff between install/$(DEB_MOZ_APPLICATION):: and the .install files ?
<saivann> asac : I wanted to know if you still have someone who's working to setup rosetta for thunderbird/sunbird/lightning translation in ubuntu?
<fta> wikz, in the *.install files, you cannot rename anything, and you can't do anything conditionally
<wikz> fta: apart from permissions can be set in the rules file?
<asac> saivann: hard to say ;) ... i hoped for full xpi support before the roll out
<wikz> fta: and which one superseedes the other? I mean if I have the same set of files, will it have any adverse effect
<ddeath> Where can I find help about developing firefox
<saivann> asac : Does that need some changes in rosetta itself? If no, I can start working on this
<asac> ddeath: http://developer.mozilla.org/
<fta> wikz, both are applied, i think the files are first but you should not depend on that
<asac> saivann: i think there are multiple steps: 1. get the template whitelisted, so that builds/uploads get digested and the template taken from there
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/mozcentral-commits.png
<wikz> fta: reason is that I need to get rid of the executable-not-elf-or-script warnings and I was thinking if I take the install -m route, it is the best. what do you say ?
<asac> 2. get me to enabling more applications for po2xpi on an internal host that does the translation for rosetta now
<asac> fta: mark said that he would like to be able to have per-commit builds in his opening speech at UDS ... didnt he say that ;)?
<fta> wikz, i have a fix perm rule already in the xul & ff packages
<asac> afair he explictily mentioned firefox in his example ;)
<fta> asac, yes, i wanted to have details on that but noone i asked knew
<asac> fta: the details are: do it ;)
<fta> asac, I have the bot but not the h/w
<asac> fta: i think if we have it and there are not enough resources, we can probably raise this and disable the "per-commit" thing to be a "three-builds a day" or something
<saivann> asac : Mmh :-/ I guess there's nothing in these steps that I can work on?
<asac> fta: can you plumber a script together that does that so i can run that on some internal host from where we can upload tarballs in a second?
<asac> saivann: you can
<asac> saivann: you can get the first step done ... talk to arnegoetje
<asac> saivann: ask him "why arent the thunderbird templates there"
<asac> but first:
<asac> check that after a tbird build there is a directory debian/lp-xpi-export/ or something
<asac> but now that i think about it ;)
<asac> saivann: can you please try to build depend on mozilla-devscripts for tbird
<asac> and look in debian/rules of firefox 3
<asac> # translation flags
<asac> MOZ_TRANSLATION_AUTO_XPI_OUTDIR := debian/lp-export-xpis/
<asac> MOZ_TRANSLATION_AUTO_XPI_SEARCHDIRS := debian/$(DEBIAN_NAME)
<asac> MOZ_TRANSLATION_AUTO_XPI_LOCALE := en-US
<asac> include /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/lp-locale-export.mk
<asac> also look at the binary-post-install/$(DEBIAN_NAME):: in firefox 3 debian/rules
<fta> asac, I can upload in a few secs from work too ;)
<asac> there we add the install.rdf to the en-US.xpi (which is produced from lp-locale-export.mk automagically)
<saivann> asac : I see, this is how Firefox is actually translated, right? That means that I can use it as a good example for Thunderbird?
<asac> saivann: yes
<asac> saivann: you need to provide the template to launchpad
<asac> putting a en-US.xpi in debian/lp-export-xpis/ serves for that purpose
<asac> the lp-export-export.mk is what produces a langpack .xpi from a build-tree
<saivann> asac : This is the first time that I do this, I'll begin and see if I get some relevant work
<asac> saivann: yeah. should be not too hard. first stell. add the lines from above to debian/rules
<asac> second step: verify that a build really has something in MOZ_TRANSLATION_AUTO_XPI_OUTDIR after the build has finished
<ddeath> There's not seperate IRC channel??
<asac> if thats the case you just need to add the install.rdf somehow ... because that file cannot be magically produced by lp-locale-export.mk
<asac> ddeath: for what?
<ddeath> For developing question
<asac> what kind of question?
<ddeath> For example for extension maker
<asac> extension stuff is definitly different channel than firefox core stuff ;)
<ddeath> I will changing icons on awesomebar in some events(on focus)
<ddeath> And I can do it.
<saivann> asac : Thank you very much for these informations, I'll start working and get back to you once I'll have some work done
<ddeath> But I cannot receive situation if user exit from popup
<asac> ddeath: you mean "mouse leave" event?
<asac> saivann: thanks. start with tbird from bzr branch is probably the best ;)
<ddeath> Not.
<asac> (or apt-get source jaunty) ;)
<ddeath> Somethink like focus stollen
<ddeath> Events which occurs when popup hiddes
<ddeath> (disappear)
<asac> ddeath: maybe you could use .css to achieve what you want?
<ddeath> :focus pseudoclass??
<ddeath> Maybe
<asac> something like that yes.
<ddeath> I don't see
<asac> i think would be more practical as doing all the addEvent/removeEventListener
<asac> at some point forgetting something and then messing memory up ;)
<asac> hehe
<saivann> asac : Oh, thanks for the hint :)
<asac> ddeath: you can basically listen for everything for everything: like: http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/search?string=addEventListener shows a bunch of things
<asac> ddeath: anyway, I think #extdev on irc.mozilla.org is the resource you want ;)
<ddeath> Thank
<wikz> fta: the file spicebird in the root directory is the main app launcher and is marked executable but doesn't start with a #!/bin/sh which and so lintian complains. what should I do? use a lintian override?
<wikz> fta: the fix-perm worked wonderfully otherwise, thanks :)
<fta> wikz, the idea of my fix perm is also to log, so it could be reported and fixed upstream
<fta> wikz, by app launcher, you mean *.desktop file or a script in /usr/bin?
<wikz> fta: yes
<wikz> fta: in fact it has a #!/bin/sh line but it's commented out. I will report upstream who sits next to me :)
<wikz> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103268/
<fta> yep bad, line 37 must be 1st
<wikz> fta: also about the xpm warning. since 0.7 has already been tagged how should I rectify the warning, we had a png for a menu icon
<fta> you have both?
<wikz> we have an xpm but it's 48X48
<wikz> so another problem
<wikz> so even if I link to it, it complains
<wikz> menu-icon-too-big /usr/share/pixmaps/spicebird.xpm: 48x48 > 32x32
<fta> don't you have a png somewhere in the tree?
<wikz> yup I do
<fta> can't you use that?
<wikz> fta: but lintian says not to use pngs for menu :E: spicebird: menu-icon-not-in-xpm-format /usr/share/pixmaps/spicebird.png . If that is acceptable, then I will go for a lintian override.
<fta> wikz, i would use a png or a svg and use "Icon=foo" without extension in the desktop file, that's perfectly fine. imho, xpm should be deprecated
<wikz> fta: :)
<fta> perfectly fine.. in ubuntu. for debian, i don't know how picky they are for that
<wikz> fta: well, I will tell them upstream doesn't provide any ;)
<fta> mozilla dropped support for xpm last year
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/openoffice.org/1:3.0.1~rc1-2ubuntu1  !!
<fta> at last
<asac> urgh ... scary
<asac> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic
<asac> Segmentation fault
<asac> help ... now its:
<asac> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-9-generic
<asac> Illegal instruction
<asac> Segmentation fault
<asac> the beginning of the end?
<fta> you're doomed
 * asac doesnt want a broken initramfs :(
<asac> and this happens after i invested about an hour to get this system working without monitor (e.g. had to remove graphics card)
<fta> openoffice.org_3.0.1~rc1-2ubuntu1.diff.gz  (95.8 MiB)
<fta> lol, 100M compressed
<fta> openoffice.org_3.0.1~rc1.orig.tar.gz  (319.7 MiB)  d'oh!
<asac> ok creawting a new ramfs
<asac> please please please
<asac> it worked \o/
<asac> but dpkg --configure -a tries it again :(
 * asac prays
<asac> and reboots
<asac> ok no ping anymore :( ... lets hope it comes back ;)
<asac> what makes this even more shaky is the fact that its the first server running with NM-only in the universe i guess ;)
<asac> its back!!!!
<asac> i always new that NM is superior :-)
<asac> s/new/knew/
<wikz> fta: why doesn't sb not show up in system>preferences>preferred applications ? isn't a .menu file enough?
<wikz> s/not//
<fta> preferred application is not using .menu
<fta> it's directly in gnome-control-center
<asac> hard-coded
<asac> someone should step up and make that configurable
<asac> though i even heard that gnome folks said that making it too easy to change wasnt good (though idont see much sense in it)
<fta> last year, i patched it to add ff3.0 => http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11676540/gnome-control-center_2.21.90-0ubuntu2~fta1.diff.gz
<fta> apps should be able to register themselves in there
<asac> yeah i agree
<white> asac: so, i am somewhat online now :)
<white> asac: pretty cold here actually :/
<white> asac: can you prepare and upload fixed xulrunner packages to stable-security? Looks like I'll take that DSA as well :)
<white> asac: and are you doing iceweasel or should I talk to Eric?
<white> asac: i can also help you tomorrow, I'll have more time then :)
<asac> white: eric is responsible for iceweasel
<asac> ;)
<asac> i can look into xul tomorrow too then
<white> cool, thanks :)
<fta> asac, seamonkey needs love in ubuntu too :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-11
<asac> true
<asac> unfortunately my new build donkey seems to be sick ... cc crashes during xul build :(
<asac> my guess is bad mem
<asac> i dont get why sbuild doesnt work oob
<asac> i think i had a good setup ... but then cc crashed :(
<fta> any particular place? not enough memory?
<asac> should be enough
<asac> 2G
<fta> for xul yes
<asac> yah. its not really production ;)
<fta> providing something else is not using it
<asac> want to try what i want
<asac> i think i had problems with APIC
<asac> had crashes in mkinitrd stuff
<asac> its now off
<fta> smells bad
<asac> yeah
<asac> lets see if pbuilder makes its way through
<asac> if not i give up and dump this shit ;)
<asac> (hardware)
<asac> ok lets see ... soon we'll know
<fta> oh, a new gcc 4.2 just arrived
<fta> gasp, no mouse
<fta> they upgraded udev
<fta> i guess i should not delay the reboot any longer
<fta> :(
<fta> grr, my eth interface jumped from eth0 to eth1
<asac> hehe
<asac> NM would work then ;)
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103337/ :(
<asac> i think i have to do a memcheck or something
<asac> trying hardy pbuilder too
<fta> if it always dies at the same place, it may not be your memory
<asac> not the same place, but always in js/ so far ;)
<asac> so pretty quick
<asac> also thats intrepid
<asac> cant be that broken :)
<fta> asac, build with CC="gcc -v -save-temps" and pray ;)
<fta> prey
<fta> well
<asac> same place but on hardy
<asac> strange but certainly not cc fault then
 * asac wonderes whether he enabled power-speed mode in bios by accident
<asac> too bad that there is no GPU in there now :(
<fta> bug 315916
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315916 in xft "Tabs and links lose antialiasing in Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315916
<asac> ok off for now
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035355
<dolske> fta: is http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/mozcentral-commits.png yours? that's mozilla-central commits per day?
<fta> dolske, yes, yes
<dolske> interesting.
 * dolske guesses the big spikes line up with the betas. :)
<fta> 2007-08-21 142
<fta> 2007-11-06 140
<fabrice_sp> Hi. Fixing a bug in an extension package, I found that line in install file:
<fabrice_sp> debian/mozilla-noscript.js usr/share/iceweasel/greprefs/
<fabrice_sp> Should it be debian/mozilla-noscript.js usr/share/firefox/greprefs/ for us?
<fabrice_sp> or with Firefox 3, it should go in another place?
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a way to provide an alternate firefox homepage URL ? There used to be a firefox-homepage alternate in Hardy I think
<asac> fabrice_sp: is that a file the user wants to configure?
<asac> hmm latest ati driver somehow brought back "corruption" of tiled backgrounds when running XAA
<fabrice_sp> this is the content of this file: pref("extensions.{73a6fe31-595d-460b-a920-fcc0f8843232}.update.enabled", false);
<asac> AnAnt: are you in hardy?
<fabrice_sp> so it's a user configuration (no update of the plugin)
<asac> fabrice_sp: you can ignore that
<asac> (safely)
<asac> alternatively you can add that info to the install.rdf
<asac> fabrice_sp: its a global config probably previously used to prevent updates of the extension
<fabrice_sp> ok. So I'll delete the installation and the link, then
<fabrice_sp> thanks
<asac> fabrice_sp: is that extension also installed for iceape/seamonkey?
<fabrice_sp> seamonkey, yes
<fabrice_sp> asac, it's mozilla-noscript
<asac> fabrice_sp: you might want to keep it for that then ... but not for ffox
<AnAnt> asac: no, intrepid
<fabrice_sp> asac, this script in not used for iceape/seamonkey. Only for iceweasel (in this install file).
<fabrice_sp> fyi, I'm working on bug #260955
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260955 in mozilla-noscript "noscript does not work for seamonkey" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260955
<fabrice_sp> and it's because at some point, a merger forgot to change iceape reference to seamonkey in links, postrm and postinst files
<asac> sorry reconnect
<asac> 11:48 < fabrice_sp> and it's because at some point, a merger forgot to change iceape reference to seamonkey in links, postrm and  postinst files
<asac> 11:48 < asac> fabrice_sp: ok. i would suggest to drop it. its for ffox 2 anyway (judging from path)
<asac> yeah. i would suggest that you fix the saemonkey stuff and leave the rest alone then ;)
<asac> if you want you can cleanup stuff and remove all /usr/share/firefox/ /usr/lib/firefox/ stuff
<asac> but well
<asac> fabrice_sp: where is the extension installed to?
<fabrice_sp> usr/share/mozilla-extensions
<AnAnt> asac: no, I am using intrepid now
<fabrice_sp> and links is done with usr/lib/firefox-addons so it sounds good
<asac> 11:46 < asac> AnAnt: then look at that file ;)
<asac> AnAnt: /usr/share/doc/ubufox/example-homepage.properties ... that is an example and explains how to enable the example
<asac> fabrice_sp: yeah. but where are the links installed to?
<asac> firefox-addons?
<fabrice_sp> usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/{73a6fe31-595d-460b-a920-fcc0f8843232}
<asac> kk
<fabrice_sp> so it's ok, right?
<asac> all fine then
<asac> fabrice_sp: are there still references to usr/lib/firefox/ `
<asac> ?
<asac> e.g. links et al?
<fabrice_sp> I haven't seen any, but I'll check again
<fabrice_sp> no, none
<asac> jcastro: gwibber looses blogs when you send during reconnect (while being offiline) ... guess thats known?
<asac> fabrice_sp: yes its ok. just dont push anything to /usr/lib/firefox/... (e.g. like the greprefs thing)
<fabrice_sp> ok
<fabrice_sp> anyway, I will attach my debdiff to the bug report, so you will be able to verify it's ok
<asac> fabrice_sp: thanks. let us know when you attached so we can look more timely; also ask Jazzva for review too (in case i am not here)
<fabrice_sp> ok. Thanks for your answer and your time!
<asac> welcome
<asac> *sigh* my connection feels shaky again
<asac> i *hate* my provider again
<fabrice_sp> I have the same feeling... (at least one drop per hour... :-( )
<fabrice_sp> I've just subscribed mozillateam to Bug #260955, so it's up to you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260955 in mozilla-noscript "noscript does not work for seamonkey" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260955
<fabrice_sp> by the way, How to you succed in not loosing any comments?
<asac> in bug tracker?
<fabrice_sp> no, in irc
<fabrice_sp> when I get connection inestability, I loose 15 minutes each time
<asac> this reconnect was strange
<asac> it was really quick (e.g. i received a message in the same minute where my irssi reconnected)
<asac> usually it takes ~4min for irssi to reconnect
<AnAnt> asac: I don't get it, how can that be an alternative that can be used by a package ?
<asac> but i notice it earlier
<asac> and /reconnect ;)
<asac> AnAnt: its not an alternative. its how you configure it as an admin
<fabrice_sp> I really thought you knew some trick :-)
<asac> fabrice_sp: why does it take 15 minutes for you?
<asac> the physical reconnect takes 1 minute or less here
<asac> its just that irssi doesnt notice phyiscal connects and waits for timeouts
<fabrice_sp> don't know: I'm using xchat, and I have gap of 15 minutes.
<fabrice_sp> Sounds like some kind of itmeout to fix
<asac> fabrice_sp: dont you notice that you are disconnected?
<asac> cant you force xchat to reconnect?
<AnAnt> asac: doesn't work
<fabrice_sp> yes I can, but as I am doing other things, I almost never notice that I got disconnected
<asac> AnAnt: what doesnt work?
<fabrice_sp> sorry for this OT :-)
<asac> yeah. then probably a timeout thing
<asac> no problem ;)
<AnAnt> asac: oops, sorry
<asac> the example should work ;)
<AnAnt> asac: ok, I done this, copied /etc/firefox-3.0/pref/ubufox.js to  /etc/firefox-3.0/pref/my.js
<AnAnt> asac: and I uncommented the pref("browser.startup.homepage...) line in my.js
<AnAnt> but that didn't work
<asac> yeah
<AnAnt> it worked when I uncommented it in ubufox.js
<asac> AnAnt: disable ubufox in tools -> addons ... restart; i guess your my.js is used then?
<AnAnt> yup, that worked, but why ?
<asac> because ubufox overloads the homepage pref. so your pref isnt used
<asac> so what a package would have to do is somewhat ugly (the current system had admins in mind)
<asac> place a .js in /usr/share/ubufox/defaults/preferences/
<AnAnt> and ?
<asac> and in /usr/firefox-3.0/pref/my.js
<asac> take care that the link you place in /usr/share/ubufox/defaults/preferences/ is read first (lex ordered)
<asac> the aaa_* stuff is a hack that allows admins to configure stuff even though ubufox is installed
<asac> i dont really see why packages would want to set the homepage though
<asac> whats the use-case?
<asac> is that an extension=
<asac> ?
<AnAnt> asac: nope, a distro based on Ubuntu
<asac> AnAnt: so you binary copy our files and just add new ones?
<asac> AnAnt: otherwise i would suggest to main ubufox downstream
<asac> its easy to track as all is in bzr.
<asac> so you just doa bzr merge ...
<asac> then add a new changelog entry on top and push that to your distro
<asac> s/main/maintain/
<AnAnt> hmmm
<asac> maintaining a diff for xul or firefox wouldnt be a good idea
<asac> too much work unless you have someone dedicated doing ffox/xul security updates
<asac> but ubufox should be simple and doesnt receive many stable -updates or even -security stuff
<AnAnt> hmmm, I prefer that .js solution
<asac> soudns rogue
<AnAnt> so I should place the my.js in /usr/share/ubufox/defaults/preferences/ ?
<asac> anyway
<AnAnt> rogue=bad ?
<asac> AnAnt: yes, but name it 300$DISTRO_NAME-homepage.js in there
<AnAnt> ok
<asac> its important that admins can still overrule that by editing the /etc/firefox-3.0/ preferences
<asac> AnAnt: ^^
<asac> test that the example still works
<asac> if it does then all is fine
<asac> AnAnt: not really bad, but not really nice  either ;)
<AnAnt> you mean /etc/firefox-3.0/pref/firefox.js ?
<asac> AnAnt: like what the example says
<asac> if that example still works all is fine
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> works !
<AnAnt> thanks
<asac> welcome ...
<asac> AnAnt: why is maintaining a diff of ubufox too much?
<asac> (just curious)
<AnAnt> asac: because I am trying to make the distro in Ubuntu repos
<asac> AnAnt: what distro is that?
<AnAnt> asac: ubuntume
<asac> what purpose?
<asac> e.g. focus?
<AnAnt> it adds some software that muslims would need
<asac> i would suggest to take a different name. ubuntu is a trademark after all ;)
<asac> anyway. good
<asac> AnAnt: do you use GNOME?
<AnAnt> asac: yup
<asac> AnAnt: do you change /etc/lsb-release or is there some other way to identify your distro at runtime?
<AnAnt> no, I don't change /etc/lsb-release
<AnAnt> except for the default artwork & installation, I don't think there's another way to identify distro at runtime
<asac> k
<asac> i think you should adjust lsb-release and file bugs if that causes issues
<asac> you should be able to use a different CODENAME at least
<asac> e.g. jaunty-me
<AnAnt> what issues do you mean?
<asac> i would file bugs if i knew about issues
<asac> not sure. maybe some software relies on some value in there
<asac> but i hope not
<asac> rely==if its changed it breaks
<AnAnt> asac: ok, how does ubufox does the following: when the machine is offline, it displays a local homepage
<asac> AnAnt: it has a startpage that tries to get the homepage and if it doesnt succeed in a few seconds it forces local page
<AnAnt> in /usr/share/ubufox/chrome/ubufox.jar ?
<AnAnt> aha, found it
<asac> AnAnt: i would suggest to use the bzr branch
<asac> and maiintain your own ubufox
<asac> use a different name
<asac> OTOH i could understand if you dont want to put work into that
<asac> if ubufox needs more hooks or features let me know ;)
<asac> grrrr
<asac> reconnect again ;)
<asac> 12:50 < AnAnt> aha, found it
<asac> 12:52 < asac> AnAnt: i would suggest to use the bzr branch
<asac> 12:53 < asac> and maiintain your own ubufox
<asac> 12:53 < asac> use a different name
<asac> 12:54 < asac> OTOH i could understand if you dont want to put work into that
<asac> 12:54 < asac> if ubufox needs more hooks or features let me know ;)
<AnAnt> yeah, I got those , thanks
<AnAnt> asac: this startpage.html doesn't work except from inside a jar file ?
<AnAnt> asac: I tried to make a start page similar to ubufox's startpage.html
<AnAnt> I got this when I load it though: Permission denied to get property XPCComponents.classes
<asac> sec
<asac> AnAnt: it needs to be chrome
<asac> so in jar would help
<asac> amazing
<asac> 64 bytes from fx-in-f104.google.com (74.125.39.104): icmp_seq=3 ttl=244 time=5460 ms
<asac> massive provider suckage
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 11 2009, 13:03:16 - Next meeting: Server Team in 2 days
<AnAnt> asac: ok, how does chrome://ubufox point to /usr/share/ubufox/chrome/ubufox.jar ?
<asac> fta: http://identi.ca/notice/1775229
<asac> AnAnt: what do you want to change?
<AnAnt> asac: I want to make a chrome://ubuntume for example
<AnAnt> brb
<asac> AnAnt: you need to main your own ubufox then ;) ... thats what i am telling you
<asac> i am gone now for a while too ;) (3 hours i guess)
<asac> AnAnt: ls -l /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<asac> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 2008-03-13 18:21 /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html -> /etc/alternatives/firefox-homepage
<asac> so seems like it uses the firefox-homepage alternative for the OFFLINE page still
<asac> give it a try
<AnAnt> asac: I tried that alternative,but it  doesn't work
<white> asac: how is xulrunner coming along? :)
<asac> AnAnt: ls -l /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/locales
<asac> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 42 2008-03-13 18:21 /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/locales -> /etc/alternatives/firefox-homepage-locales
<asac> you need that i think
<AnAnt> asac: would that work even if ubufox is in use ?
<asac> AnAnt: thats used for OFFLINE case
<asac> AnAnt: online case is still as discussed before
<asac> if a locale is not found it will fall back to the other alternative
<asac> AnAnt: thats the code that figures the offline page: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103520/
<AnAnt> yes, I saw it in startpage.html
<AnAnt> but I don't think that the firefox-homepage is used anymore
<AnAnt> it used to work for a while, until ubufox was here
<AnAnt> what I see, is that homepage is set to startpage.html
<AnAnt> and startpage.html contains the URLs for both ONLINE & OFFLINE pages
<AnAnt> hence there is no use for firefox-homepage nor firefox-homepage-locales
<asac> AnAnt: its used as the final fallback
<asac> e.g. not ONLINE + locale doesnt exist in /etc/alternatives/firefox-homepage-locales pointed directory
<asac> if both happen the firefox-homepage is used
<asac> AnAnt: OFFLINE page points to /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/locales ... if you want to put something else there you can repoint that
<asac> otherwise you need to fork ubuntu-docs package i guess
<AnAnt> I see
<fta> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1030693
<asac> fta: asked something
<white> asac: seen http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2009-0071 yet?
<fta> asac, http://identi.ca/fta
<jcastro> asac: I don't think that's a known bug (the gwibber one), can you report it?
<fta> jcastro, is there a doc for the syntax of messages? I'm new to this so i'm not sure how to refer to people, tags, add urls, etc..
<jcastro> fta: yeah, people are @name and tags are #tags.
<jcastro> that's about it
<fta> jcastro, and url?
<jcastro> you just dump them in there
<jcastro> there is a preference for autoshortening them
<jcastro> you probably want that enabled
<jcastro> fta: I follow a bunch of OSS people if you want to start off with a list: http://identi.ca/jorge
<fta> jcastro, yep, saw that, 340+ subscriptions! aren't you flooded by messages?
<jcastro> I kinda keep gwibber on the end of a 2nd monitor, so I don't really pay attention to each message, I let it just flow by
<jcastro> once in a while I check the replies to see if someone is messaging me directly
<jcastro> people ebb and flow with posting though so it's not so bad
<fta> jcastro, would be nice if Gwibber was able to register itself in the gnome session so it starts automatically on login
<jcastro> yeah that would be nice
<jcastro> ryan is always busy with stuff though, it only recently got translations and things like that
<jcastro> but it's coming along
<asac> fta: cool ... cany ou use #ubuntumozilla for mozillateam stuff?
<asac> hopefully we can assemble some kind of report for team more easily from that :)
<asac> jcastro: to start it in session is just a .desktop file
<asac> jcastro: you could do that ;)
<asac> jcastro: look at /etc/xdg/autostart/nm-applet.desktop
<asac> ship something similar for gwibber in package and ask upstream to do that on make install too ;)
<fta> cool, liferea should do that too
<fta> maybe xchat too
<asac> fta: yep.
<asac> fta: i think it can be disbled by default ... in that way users can just enable it by flagging it in preferences -> sessions
<asac> so it should definitlyb e shipped ... whether enabled/or disabled by default depends on whether users start complaining ;)
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 11 2009, 17:14:21 - Next meeting: Server Team in 1 day
<asac> (still here?)
<asac> thanks ubottu
<asac> my ping topped 4 seconds now
<asac> again
<asac> not sure if a router reset will help ... alredy did that 10 hours ago :(
 * asac resets all net stuff again :(
<fta> asac, jcastro, my gwibber is broken, i keep getting http errors 401: unauthorized. any idea?
<fta> started about 1 hour ago
<fta> hm, maybe my refresh time is too fast
<fta> asac, X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=false
<asac_> hmm ... net seems a bit better now
<asac_> lets see how long that last
<asac_> s
<white> asac_: how is xulrunner coming? Do you need anything? :)
<asac> white: whats the currently released version?
<asac> h?
<asac> seems so
<white> asac: 1.8.0.15~pre080614h-0etch1
<asac> fta: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6533954&postcount=5
<asac> regression ;)
<asac> xmaintainers probably blindly dropped the patch i added in hardy (or was it intrepid?)
<asac> i think hardy even
<asac> i dont understand why they think that Xaa is now fixed ;)
<asac> this must have been done without much thinking ;)
<asac> seems the offscreen patch became a victim of a patch cleanup
<asac> seems they thought it was irrelevant
<asac> wow
<asac> seems like the xaa issue was fixed in debian before we found how to fix it ... we just didnt ship the patch
<asac> now it was dropped again ... let me check whether its in debian or something
<asac> !info xorg-server
<ubottu> Package xorg-server does not exist in intrepid
<asac> !source xorg-server
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<asac> !source xserver-xorg-dev
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<asac> !info xserver-xorg-dev
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-dev (source: xorg-server): Xorg X server - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.5.2-2ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 818 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<fta> !info xserver-xorg
<ubottu> xserver-xorg (source: xorg): the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4~5ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 189 kB, installed size 648 kB
<asac> launchpad doesnt know about the package :(
<asac> there is a source package xorg-server
<asac> but launchpad lies
<fta> n
<asac> and doesnt show it for whatever reason
<asac> Source: xorg-server
<asac> Section: x11
<asac> Priority: optional
<fta> !info xorg
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4~5ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<asac> xorg-server (2:1.5.99.3-0ubuntu4) jaunty; urgency=low
<asac>   * 155_dix-don-t-set-the-child-window-for-non-virtual-Enter-Leave-events.patch
<asac>     + Fixes issue where mouse cursor in Firefox blinks when hovering over URLs.
<asac> fta: its not xorg ;)
<asac> see above ;)
<asac> its definitly its own package
<asac> ha ;)
<asac> i always mistyped
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server
<asac> so it was killed in intrepid
<asac> 2:1.4.99.905-0ubuntu1
<asac> seems rightfully as i didnt have the regression there
<asac> and now upstream somehow flipped this option back
<asac> what a mess
<asac> looked at source ... they are again using XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps instead of XaaOffscreenPixmaps (which was the new one used)
<fta> The following packages will be upgraded:  libnspr4-0d libnss3-0d libnss3-1d libnss3-tools watershed <=== lol
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah
<asac> any problems?
<asac> ;)
<asac> i wait a bit for this to digest and then push all rdepends. if you want to take the universe ones let me know ;)
<fta> why 3.12.2~rc1 ? is it still rc1 after so many months?
<asac> not sure ... thats what i have here ;)
<asac> we can go on from there
<asac> nss-3.12.tar.gz17-Jun-2008 17:36 NickServ 4.9M
<asac> there is no 3.12.2 @ http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/security/nss/releases/
<asac> i will ask kaie
<asac> tomorr
<asac> (if i remember)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103603/
<asac> so seems like
<asac> no RTM there
<asac> probably they undergo some certifications and want to wait until they get thumbs up from there
<asac> bug 316136
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316136 in xorg-server "Xaa Offscreen Pixmaps regression" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316136
<asac> good stuff ... so nspr is built everywhere
<asac> now lets wait till nss catches those armel and ia64 bits and then the rest can be done without bumping build-depends lower bounds i guess
<fta> asac, no problem with ff3.2 after the upgrade
<asac> cool
<asac> though i think you already have that transition in your ppa ;)
<asac> dont you?
<asac> fta: check with ldd on firefox wehther it points to the versioned or not versioned nss/nspr
<fta> yep
<asac> yeah still. i think all is fine
<asac> i am using a bunch of stuff from the archive and had nss installed for quite a while
<asac> never had any issue
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103617/
<asac> fta: lsof is for sure
<asac> ldd is what i wonder abvout
<asac> or make objdump -x /path/to/libxul.so | grep REQUIRE
<asac> err NEEDED
<asac> maybe you have xul 1.9.0.5 from the archive? you should see the versioned stuff there
<asac> objdump -x /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.5/libxul.so | grep libnspr NEEDED               libnspr4.so.0d
<asac> but objdump -x /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1b2/libxul.so | grep libnsp NEEDED               libnspr4.so
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ ldd /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2a1pre/libxul.so | grep nss
<fta>         libnss3.so => /usr/lib/libnss3.so (0xb71ae000)
<fta>         libnssutil3.so => /usr/lib/libnssutil3.so (0xb7196000)
<asac> yeah 1.9.2 only exists in your archive ;)
<asac> NEEDED probably points to unversioned SONAME too
<asac> and i use ffox 3.0 all the time ... so seems fine
<fta> but it was build with an nss with a soname
<asac> objdump -x /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.5/libxul.so | grep libnss NEEDED               libnss3.so.1d NEEDED               libnssutil3.so.1d required from libnssutil3.so.1d: required from libnss3.so.1d:
<asac> fta: which 1.9.2? i doubt it
<asac> you have that build in your ppa for quite some time
<asac> good sign that you didnt notice ;)
<asac> means it is a perfect transition ;) (so far)
<fta> i reverted the nss change a while ago
<fta> you just re-added it
<asac> no
<asac> it was in bzr for ages ;)
<asac> i only baked a release today
<fta> it was in bzr but i didn't update it in my ppa since you re-added it
<asac> fta: i remember that i asked you to update it
<asac> and you did it
<asac> fta: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20032831/nspr_4.7.3-0ubuntu1~fta1_4.7.3-0ubuntu1~fta2.diff.gz
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20033108/nss_3.12.2~rc1-0ubuntu1~fta1_3.12.2~rc1-0ubuntu1~fta2.diff.gz
<asac> those are definitl the builds with dropped soname patch
<asac> but given that that was end of november i guess it can easily be forgotten ;)
<asac> i wonder if anyone would risk to upgrade xulrunner from gutsy to latest :/
<asac> that would be ~15 releases at once
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner
<asac> !info xulrunner
<ubottu> xulrunner (source: xulrunner): XUL + XPCOM application runner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1.16+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 279 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<asac> !info xulrunner gutsy
<ubottu> xulrunner (source: xulrunner): XUL + XPCOM application runner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1.4-2ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 273 kB, installed size 980 kB
<fta>   * RELEASE 3.12.2~rc1-0ubuntu1~fta2 to jaunty/ppa
<fta>     - merge with nss.head #89
<fta> so you're right
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> what matters is that now it has happened in real archive ;)
<asac> hmm why is it still in jaunty?
<asac> !info xulrunner jaunty
<ubottu> xulrunner (source: xulrunner): XUL + XPCOM application runner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1.16+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 279 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<asac> !info-rdepends xulrunner jaunty ;)
<ubottu> xulrunner is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<asac> hmm eclipse
<asac> libmozillainterfaces-java
<asac> !info libmozillainterfaces-java
<ubottu> libmozillainterfaces-java (source: xulrunner): XPCOM bindings for Java. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.1.16+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1299 kB, installed size 1692 kB
<asac> ok thats from xulrunner
<asac> !info libswt3.2-gtk-jni
<ubottu> libswt3.2-gtk-jni (source: eclipse): Platform dependent files for libswt3.2-gtk-java. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 206 kB, installed size 828 kB
<asac> damn mobile-basic-flash still isnt built against xul 1.9
<asac> !info libswt3.2-gtk-jni
<ubottu> libswt3.2-gtk-jni (source: eclipse): Platform dependent files for libswt3.2-gtk-java. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 206 kB, installed size 828 kB
<asac> !info mobile-basic-flash
<ubottu> mobile-basic-flash (source: mobile-basic-flash): Home applet for Hildon. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.44-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 769 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<asac> !info libjdic-bin
<ubottu> libjdic-bin (source: libjdic-java): JDesktop Integration Components. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.0.20060613-8ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 52 kB, installed size 180 kB
<asac> white: xul upload started. can you please check evolution if you have a native etch install? testing secure connections would be good
<asac> will probably take 30 minutes or more to upload ;)
<asac> so be patient
<white> asac: i'll start testing with democracyplayer :)
<asac> white: the more you test the better
<asac> white: main prob with evo is that it cannot be run in my chroot here
<asac> probably some dbus issues
<asac> native install or VM helps for evo testing
<asac> white: Successfully uploaded packages.
<asac> Not running dinstall.
<white> asac: cheers
<fta> asac, why is our python-xpcom still using 1.8.1 and not 1.9++ ?
<white> asac: http://security-tracker.debian.net/tracker/status/release/stable shows other CVEs supposedly unfixed but affecting current xulrunner. Did you have a look through them?
<fta> jcastro, do you know if debian has an openkomodo package somewhere? I just see a RFP
<jcastro> I can't find anything fta
<fta> asac, oh, python-xpcom is part of xulrunner. damn, we should add it too
<fta> jcastro, ok, thanks.
<fta> jcastro, i may give it a try, if i have enough time and stamina to fix our python xpcom
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> so hey, I think this microblogging thing is a good way to let people know what's going on
<fta> jcastro, i don't want to announce things there before i even start working on them
<fta> jcastro, and btw, my gwibber is still broken, unusable :(
<jcastro> what happened?
<fta> no idea
<jcastro> does it spit anything out to the console?
<fta> yes, HTTPError: HTTP Error 401: Unauthorized
<fta> I posted once, no problem, got a few lines from others, then it broke
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> I'll ask him
<jcastro> let me know if it resolves itself, I get those sometimes from identica
<fta> it's been like that for 5h+
<jcastro> :-/
<fta> the web is ok so my login is not blocked
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> asking
<jcastro> fta: is that in the error window or on the console? (that error message)
<fta> console
<fta> nothing in the main window
<fta> i mean, it's in the Error window
<fta> i also get a Sign at the bottom right of the main window
<fta> nothing in the shell/terminal
<jcastro> double click the item in the error window
<jcastro> fta: I am stepping out for a bit, bbl
<fta> jcastro, http://paste.ubuntu.com/103656/
<fta> jcastro, from the network: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103659/
<jcastro> oh oh
<jcastro> you need to make an account on identica
<jcastro> you can't use the api with openid iirc
<fta> eh? how come it worked for a couple of hours then? and btw, I have an account on identica, that's what i put in gwibber
<fta> I checked the Authorization: Basic stuff, it's the right one
<asac> white: CVE-2007-3074 fixed in 1.8.0.12
<asac> CVE-2007-3144 - no clue ... probably a mitre thing. whats the firefox status for this?
<asac> CVE-2007-3827 - same here
<asac> CVE-2008-0420 - fixed1.8.0.15 (see bug)
<asac> CVE-2008-4063 - firefox 3/xulrunner 1.9 only part of the mfsa-2008-42 -> not affected
<asac> CVE-2008-4064 - same here
<asac> CVE-2008-5019 - browser only thing (session restore) -> not affected
<asac> CVE-2008-5504 - code is only on 1.8.1 branch or above -> not affected
<white> asac: you are really handy, did I ever say that? :)
<fta> i need to ship a better automation.py than the one in _test/ which is not meant to be used outside of the build tree :(
<asac> CVE-2008-5510 - thats mfsa2008-67 ... its the one not backported in this patchset -> pleas kick me to backport it regularly
<asac> white: isnt 451680 in the patchset?
<white> asac: i was just pointing you to the tracker, it includes the iussues handled in this round as well
<asac> so the 5512 one is 370461 and 453310
<white> so don't take it as a list of missing items :)
<asac> white: yes. i left those out that are in changelog
<asac> so i think 5512 is fixed too
<asac> in xulrunner
<asac> oh dump me ;)
<asac> its already in there
<asac> so CVE-2008-5511 is the question here ;)
<asac> lets see
<white> asac: if CVE-2008-0420 was already fixed in a previous DSA, shouldn't I be able to find it in a changelog entry?
<asac> yes
<asac> its fixed
<asac> (5512 that is)
<asac> white: not sure. there might be glitches. its one of those bugs that have been fixed in CVS even
<asac> so its not in the patchset anymore
<asac> could be that CVE id changed ... you never know ;)
<white> asac: CVE ids don't change :)
<asac> they do
<white> asac: i am just wondering what I can write in the tracker :)
<asac> well ... they might have issued a new one
<asac> and found that there exists an older one
<white> asac: they rarely get adjusted, but once a CVE is given it stays. If it is a wrong issue, it get's rejected
<asac> i think mitre is finally smart enough to not go through bugzilla anymore and assign random IDs to issues they dont understand ;)
<white> asac: yeah that happens
<asac> but they did ;)
<white> i agree that in case of such large packages like mozilla stuff it gets very confusing :/
<white> asac: that's why i'm happy to have an active developer there ;)
<asac> not sure why we left out mfsa 2008-07
<asac> we have -06 and -08
<asac> the code seems to apply
<asac> anyway, our CVS snapshot is 080614 ... and this was committed in march
<asac> so all in ther
<asac> white: i thinks thats all
<asac> so one CVE still open
<asac> in future you should really not add something there that doesnt have a MFSA ;)
<asac> i mean documented ;)
<white> asac: so for CVE-2008-0420 I'll just write that it doesn't affect etch, because it was fixed in the standard etch version?
<white> asac: or was it silently fixed in the last DSA?
<asac> white: no let me check ;)
<asac> it was definitly fixed in 1.8.0.15~pre080323b-0etch1 (because snapshot was taken 23rd march and commit happend on 12th)
<asac> but more likely it was fixed in the release where it belongs to:
<asac> 1.8.0.15~pre080131b-0etch1
<asac> (-06 and -08 are in there)
<asac> but i cannot tell without looking at that package (and i dont have it i think)
<asac> white: ok
<asac> so as i said:
<asac> moz-1.8.1.12-backports$ ls *408*
<asac> 0039_408256-attachment-293003.patch
<asac> thats http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/mozilla-security/1.8.1.12/moz-1.8.1.12b-backports.tar.gz
<asac> which is 1.8.0.15~pre080131b-0etch1
<asac> (aka the release when mfsa-2008-07 was disclosed)
<asac> so this was also a perfect fix ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408076 -> fixed by https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408256 ;) (a bit confusing)
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 408076 in ImageLib "out of bounds read in BMP decoder can lead to information disclosure" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<white> asac: so i'll leave CVE-2007-3144 and CVE-2007-3827 for now, right?
<asac> white: CVEs that dont even have a mozilla bug are bogus and should be marked invalid
<asac> CVE-2007-3144 -> invalid
<asac> CVE-2007-3827 -> invalid ;)
<asac> i can ask josh to get that done
<white> asac: CVE-2007-3827 has https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=388097 as a reference
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 388097 in Networking: Cookies "null-domain cookies possible (malicious cookie swapping)" [Minor,New]
<white> just to let you know :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-11
<and`> plus having the two packages in sync is nice :)
<and`> less work for you
<asac> is that the only diff?
<asac> i think we dont really have a problem with updating the package
<and`> you added some more stuff to the icons I guess
<asac> icons etc. so there is no sync anyway
<and`> yes, I guess icons is the last delta atm
<and`> what was the point in adding those icons?
<and`> oh and any news for the mozilla seed so far?
<and`> asac: ^^
<asac> no ... thats quite low on my TODO list.
<and`> I don't know when the full archive-reorg will be in action
<EzraR> asac: seems that that patch has already been implemented in the ubuntu package for enigmail. Which I believe would mean that there is a regresion bug somewhere
<asac> EzraR: so its not in debian?
<EzraR> asac: the bug? I have not tested it, I will test it and let you know
<EzraR> asac: it works in debian
<EzraR> squeeze
<asac> so all fine ;)
<EzraR> well ubuntu is using dwebian experimental for karmic
<EzraR> packager
<EzraR> so lucid will be broken as well, will test debians package in a sec
<asac> we dont use debian experimental
<asac> at least not without explicitly asking fo rit
<EzraR> karmic is using 2:0.95.7-1ubuntu2
<micahg> asac: that was merged from experimental last yeart
<asac> k
<micahg> almost exactly a year ago: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/enigmail/2:0.95.7-1ubuntu1
<EzraR> the debian experimental package is broken
<EzraR> asac
<micahg> EzraR: it's marked as officially fixed in 0.96
<micahg> it seems to have regressed into the version in experimental
<micahg> EzraR: the patch isn't in ubuntu
<EzraR> well if you look at the code the surounding code is a bit different
<EzraR> but, the bit that they added is in the code of the ubuntu package
<micahg> well
<micahg> that explains why it doesn't work :)
<micahg> line 579
<micahg> in the tarball in that fikle
<micahg> *file
<micahg> nevermind...
<micahg> and it's installed that way too
<EzraR> perhaps that patch fixed the problem in the trunk at the time and the rest of the code change + patch fixed the bug
<micahg> maybe
<micahg> weird, that was fixed long after it was released
<micahg> the attached patch wasn't the fix
<micahg> here it is: http://www.mozdev.org/source/browse/enigmail/src/ui/content/enigmailMessengerOverlay.js.diff?r1=1.130;r2=1.131
<micahg> EzraR: ^^
<EzraR> hah...where did you find it
<micahg> cvs
<EzraR> that patch seems like it does more than just fix that bug
<micahg> that's the only comment on the commit
<micahg> EzraR: http://www.mozdev.org/source/browse/enigmail/src/ui/content/enigmailMessengerOverlay.js   <--- rev 1.131
<EzraR> thnx micahg
<micahg> np, I'd suggest making a patch out of that and seeing if it fixes it
<EzraR> yeah, i give it a shot
<EzraR> err i will
<micahg> EzraR: I should be on for at least another hour if you need something
<EzraR> micahg: ok, im getting ready to head to bed and will work on this tommarow thank you though
<micahg> k
<EzraR> micahg: that is strange looks like it might be the same guy that uploaded the bogus patch fixed it
<EzraR> a year later
<micahg> EzraR: ??
<EzraR> they both are named pat anyways
<EzraR> patrick
<micahg> EzraR: a lot of things can happen to a codebase in a year
<EzraR>  Patch fixing the bug   (526 bytes, patch)
<EzraR> 2004-02-16 12:18, Patrick Brunschwig
<micahg> heh, I didn't notice the timestamp
<micahg> this apparantly was fixed 6 years ago and regressed last year with 0.95.7
<micahg> hence the need for the new patch to make enigmail compliant with the RFC again
<EzraR> i see
<micahg> the fix for debian experimental would be to upload 0.96 which there's a bug for already
<micahg> the fix for lucid will probably be enigmail 1.0
<micahg> but if you make the patch, maybe we can roll that out for now
<EzraR> ok, isnt 1.0 for TB3?
<EzraR> TB3 going to be in lucid?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> soon
<EzraR> nice
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<asac> hi BUGabundo_work
<BUGabundo_work> fta2: chromium seems to have lost location api
<BUGabundo_work> http://www.findmebyip.com/#modernizer
<fta2> BUGabundo_work, file a bug, i don't have time
<BUGabundo_work> okeydoky
<bdrung> asac: around?
<asac> half half
<nasam> Hi, I have a question (more a proposition) for the mozilla-daily PPA
<nasam> I want to add the ppa for following the firefox 3.6 and 3.7 releases, but I don't want to nuke my default daily-use 3.5 browser
<nasam> but when I add the PPA I get nighlty builds for firefox-3.5 to
<nasam> is their any way to prevent it to use firefox-3.5 updates from this PPA
<nasam> and if not, could the maintainers consider setting up 2 PPA's (one for firefox-3.6+ and other non released mozilla products) and one for fierfox-3.5?
<nasam> so I could add the one with only 3.6+ and others who want the latest 3.5 could add the other one?
<micahg> nasam: yes, use apt-pinning
<nasam> and how does that work?
 * micahg suggests pinning all PPAs at 450 to insure you choose to install a specific package vs overwriting the package from the archive
<micahg> nasam: well, there are a few options
<micahg> you can pin all PPAs or just the mozilla-daily
<nasam> Say I pin all ppa's
<micahg> nasam: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/355048/
<micahg> add that to /etc/apt/preferences
<micahg> you might have to create the file
<micahg> or you can add it to /etc/apt/preferences.d/ppa
<micahg> if you're on karmic
 * BUGabundo_work supports micahg idea
 * micahg should probably make a wiki page...
<BUGabundo_work> micahg: would be great if mvo would expose that via  software-sources
<BUGabundo_work> maybe right a spec for 10.10
<micahg> BUGabundo_work: being able to pin sources?
<BUGabundo_work> yes
<micahg> k
<BUGabundo_work> directly in APT db
 * micahg will add to list to write a spec
<nasam> micahg: thanks for the help
<BUGabundo_work> micahg: so even sources.list would have it inline
<BUGabundo_work> would be sooooo much easier
<nasam> btw adding it to /etc/apt/preferences.d/ppa did not work
<micahg> nasam: no problem, to verify, run add the ppa, run apt-get update, and then apt-cache policy firefox-3.5
<nasam> /etc/apt/preferences worked
<micahg> you should see the PPA version at 450 and the archive version at 500
<micahg> nasam: then, once you install the PPA version, it will upgrade the PPA version until the archive is higher (if ever)
<micahg> yay!  3.6rc1 was released
<asac> bug #498144?
<ubottu> Bug 498144 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/498144 is private
<asac> bug #498144
<ubottu> Bug 498144 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/498144 is private
<micahg> asac: do you want pyxpcom to continue to be a separate source in Ubuntu?
 * micahg realizes this is actually a silly question since it was pulled from trunk
<asac> right
<asac> there is a merge request pending i think
<micahg> we have 2 xulrunner bugs asking for xulrunner to build it
<asac> i think we should try to build it outside
<micahg> ok
<micahg> should it still be called python-xpcom?
<micahg> or should it be migrated to pyxpcom?
<micahg> like the upstream project
<asac> source should by pyxpcom
<asac> the package would be like initially
<micahg> ok asac, I'll update the bugs later tonight
<micahg> asac: one more question, is this something we want to push through debian first?
<asac> no
<micahg> k
<asac> we ignore debian for stuff like that
<asac> atm
<asac> we offer afterwards
<hggdh> fta: micahg told me you have a bot for downloading new upstream & preparing them for publishing. Is this correct?
<fta> hggdh, correct
<fta> hggdh, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-scripts/annotate/head:/README
<fta> hggdh, is that what you wanted?
<EzraR_> micahg: that patch doesnt fix enigmail :/ there must be some other changes outside that file as I tried patching the file completely up to the fix and still doesnt work :/
<micahg> EzraR_: maybe there's another file in cvs that was patched at the same time
<micahg> I can look later tonight
 * micahg wonders if this is one reason why cvs went out of style
<EzraR_> is there an easy way to do it without looking through each files history?
<micahg> EzraR_: idk
<micahg> maybe if you can search commits in a time period
<hggdh> fta: yes, thank you. I will start playing with it now for coreutils
<fta> hggdh, a few examples of confs: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-confs/files
<hggdh> fta: thankk you, I will bzr down a copy of them
<hggdh> fta: when I have coreutils done, do you want a copy of the conf to add in?
<fta> hggdh, i plan to create a project for this. so once done, i'd sure would like to have branches from users pushed there
<fta> hggdh, i just need a name
<fta> hggdh, i already have the logo :) http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ppabot-192-192.png
<hggdh> cool logo!
<hggdh> ppabot sounds good, BTW
<fta> hggdh, yep, it's just that it's not limited to PPAs, you can publish stuff to the repos too with this
<fta> but it's unwise to do that fully automatically, so maybe i should just stick to ppabot
<hggdh> pkgBot, then?
<fta> we already discussed that, got dabot, debbot, debot, botronik, drobotik, ..
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> The Far Edge
<fta> maybe drobotik, for deb(ian) robotic(s)
<fta> !info drobotik
<ubottu> Package drobotik does not exist in karmic
<fta> !info droid
<ubottu> Package droid does not exist in karmic
<micahg> fta: droid might make people think it's related to the phone
<fta> i think i'll go for drobotik
<micahg> fta: da
<hggdh> yes, and each conf will define a drobotnik
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/drobotik
<fta> hm.. why is it the medium logo?
<fta> i should probably create a team too
<fta> asac, ^^ ?
<asac> projects dont automatically need teams
<asac> you can well maintain the mainbranch using your username
<asac> and then get merge requests
<asac> etc.
<fta> ripps, hggdh: the branch hosting the bot is now available at lp:drobotik (see https://edge.launchpad.net/drobotik)
<micahg> fta: can I use the bot for automated backports from the devel release?
<fta> hm, should work
<micahg> k, there are a few packages I like to keep up to date in the current release :)
<fta> micahg, i use the bot to do the chromium channels, which are kind of releases
<micahg> yeah, but I'm referring to backporting from Lucid
<fta> most probably possible too
<micahg> yep, I'll let you know :)
<micahg> are  you taking feature requests?
<fta> sure
<micahg> k
<fta> you can even file bugs now
<fta> (that was the point)
<micahg> ah, k
<BUGabundo> evening
<PsySc0rpi0n> Hi
<PsySc0rpi0n> Anyone here to give me a help?
<BUGabundo> always
<BUGabundo> just ask
<PsySc0rpi0n> I need to set up firefox so that it works with my middle mouse button
<PsySc0rpi0n> And the deal is this
<PsySc0rpi0n> I want that Firefox scrolls webpages when i click down the middle mouse button
<BUGabundo> PsySc0rpi0n: write it all in a single line, please. it helps reading
<PsySc0rpi0n> I need to set up firefox so that it works with my middle mouse button. I want that Firefox scrolls webpages when i click down the middle mouse button.
<micahg> PsySc0rpi0n: that would be a feature of the desktop environment I would think
<PsySc0rpi0n> I'm under Linux... What would be that feature??? Can you tell me?
<PsySc0rpi0n> I've tryied smoothscrool in about:config
<micahg> I would think you set that in Gnome, not the app, but I coudl be wrong
<PsySc0rpi0n> I've tryied mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.action=1
<PsySc0rpi0n> And for last i've tryied also mousewheel.withnokey.numlines=1
<micahg> hggdh: can you set the middle mouse button to scroll when clicked in gnome?
<PsySc0rpi0n> But no result 'till now
<micahg> PsySc0rpi0n: maybe try #ubuntu
<PsySc0rpi0n> Ok
<bdrung> asac: around? m-d should be released.
<hggdh> micahg: I do not have a middle button, but I have a wheel
<hggdh> and it works
<micahg> hggdh: nm, the user is gone
<micahg> you can usually click on the wheel to act as a middle button
<hggdh> I forget about it. This is the problem of using customers' machines
<hggdh> always different hardware
<hggdh> well. Time to walk back to the hotel. BBS
<mahfouz1> micahg: I posted a bug about 3.6, "hide menubar not possible", is this a gtk problem?
<micahg> hi, I saw, but haven't had time to look yet
<mahfouz1> np
<mahfouz1> was just wondering if it's only possible in windows atm
<mahfouz1> and why
<micahg> mahfouz1: yes, windows only I think
 * ccheney is running into problems getting libsoup to build even after copying the bits it wants
<ccheney> grr
 * ccheney is probably doing something wrong, but not sure what
<ccheney> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/355243/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-12
<micahg> mahfouz1: I'll file it as an enhancement request
<micahg> it's currently win only
<micahg> but they might make it optional on linux
<mahfouz1> micahg: yes, would be great, since they might stop some of the add-ons with that functionality
<mahfouz1> If it's not implemented in linux, then that functionality might get lost
<xangua> hello there, i managed to install official mozilla firefox(from ubuntuzilla) and other mozilla based apps (songbird and flock) in ubuntu, but they dont follow my font settings; is there a way i can fix this¿¿
<micahg> xangua: we only support the Ubuntu versions
<xangua> i also could see this problem in the mozilla testing build PPA
<micahg> xangua: k, there are a few bugs for fonts in firefox-3.5
<micahg> which specific font setting?
<micahg> half size?
<xangua> antilasing
<xangua> the font looks ugly :S
<micahg> xangua: I think you should look at bug 379761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379761 in fontconfig "MASTER - FF 3.5 font hinting does not honour gnome-settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379761
<xangua> micahg: thanks, i'll see it
<micahg> xangua: there's also bug 67226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 67226 in firefox-3.5 "[karmic] Firefox 3.5 and openoffice do not stick to antialiasing render settings" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/67226
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<gnomefreak> micahg: you around?
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> micahg: did you ask me about sunbird/seamonkey ~2-3 weeks ago?
<micahg> yep
 * micahg still needs to get the -dev packages right
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok cool, feel free to package them i have run into some personal problems and they wont be cleard up for atleast 3 more weeks.
<micahg> gnomefreak: sorry to hear that
<micahg> gnomefreak: I'm a little behind myself (TB3 isn't out yet )
<gnomefreak> micahg: its ok it should be easly taken care of just have to wait until i can
<gnomefreak> ah
<micahg> k
<gnomefreak> any plans on grabbing Debians instabird package to include in Lucid?
<gnomefreak> looks like Mike is asking -mentors(Debians) to test atm
<micahg> gnomefreak: idk, I can ask asac
<micahg> there's a lot to do this cycle already with the FF3.6 migration
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok thanks, if i see him i will ask him but not sure how long i will be here. i have a whole bunch of emails to clean up
<gnomefreak> micahg: ah
 * micahg also has to package pyxpcom
<micahg> 6 weeks to alpha 3 so I should be able to make it
<gnomefreak> cool
 * BUGabundo_work hugs gnomefreak 
<ccheney> asac: any ideas about http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/355243/
<asac> ccheney: yes. you lack the type definition somewhere
<asac> e.g. probably you have the typdef, but not the struct
<micahg> asac: gnomefreak wanted to know if we were interested in instabird from debian
<asac> micahg: if it enters testing it probably automatically comes to us, doesnt it?
<micahg> asac: it should before freeze, I was wondering if we needed to do anything special with it
<gnomefreak> asac: any reason Debian is still using icedove-* for extenstions? i thought this was going to be changed
<gnomefreak> or even ice*-*
<asac> gnomefreak: its a slow process
<asac> as long as no new get added i am happy
<asac> hi btw
<asac> hope you are all fine ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: ok. and hi :)
<asac> micahg: we will see once it arrives. if it fails to biuld/start we need to check
<gnomefreak> we shall see
<micahg> asac: k
<ccheney> asac: the typedef for sockaddr_un ?
<micahg> asac: not using bind dn to d/l a directory in TB is a minor issue on TB2, right?
 * ccheney thinks he must have forgotten something important wrt C
<ccheney> ah nm i see why i got confused
<ccheney> its defined but at a lower level than glib
<micahg> asac: nm
 * ccheney needs to write code more often, he is getting too rusty
<ccheney> hmm even with adding the proper header it seems to not work :(
<asac> ccheney: whatever type is used in those lines
<asac> doesnt have the full struct there
<gnomefreak> was it Karmic that we are not renaming Shiretoko to firefox-3.5 or just Lucid?
<micahg> gnomefreak: Jaunty
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok thanks
<ccheney> asac: yea appeard to be sockaddr_un which is in sys/socket.h but after including it still failed in the same way
<micahg> and it they'll probably get migrated to firefox 3.6 anyways gnomefreak
<asac> ccheney: unlikely to be sockaddr_un if its in socket.h
<ccheney> oh i misread the contents of the header, i need more caffeine
<ccheney> looks like its linux/un.h actually
<ccheney> or sys/un.h
 * ccheney does a test build and gets caffeine
<gnomefreak> micahg: why are we backporting 3.6 to stqable releases?
<micahg> gnomefreak: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-new-firefox-support-model
<ccheney> yipee that fixed it :)
<micahg> asac: got time for anothe build failure?
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks will look in a min
<asac> micahg: post it
<asac> ccheney: i would expect you wouldnt need to pull in anything that isnt in glib headers
<asac> so maybe they copied that header?
<asac> in glib2.0?
<ccheney> its included via gio/gnetworkingprivate.h
<micahg> asac: /bin/sh: Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting "}")
<asac> right. so pull that in
<asac> micahg: thats a syntax error
<asac> ;)
<micahg> right, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37762020/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.thunderbird-3.0_3.0.2~hg20100111r4629%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<micahg> it's in TB3.0 and XUL1.9.3
<micahg> in lucid only
<micahg> so my guess is a toolchain issue on amd64
<micahg> oh, and amd64 only
<asac> try to find if its a recent commit
<asac> thats causing this
<gnomefreak> ok will be AFK for a while. im sure i have hundreds of updates from the past month or so.
<ccheney> i'm confused as to how the get_type functions work
<ccheney> they look like this extern __typeof (g_inet_address_get_type) IA__g_inet_address_get_type __attribute((visibility("hidden"))) G_GNUC_CONST;
<micahg> asac: they're different branches and the issue started the same day
<ccheney> that is the only referenced code i can find but i am not sure what that does but it doesn't look a function definition
 * micahg guesses he should look at lucid uploads for that day :)
<micahg> asac: is there a way to tell which file is failing?
 * micahg can't find a common commit between the branches
<asac> micahg: i would think something in /build/buildd/thunderbird-3.0-3.0.2~hg20100111r4629+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/mozilla/modules/libpr0n/build
<micahg> asac: yep, but those files haven't touched in quite a while
<asac> i think we need to reprduce it locally and keep the tree to investigate
<micahg> ok, I'll have to do that later
<micahg> it's lucid only though
<micahg> can I ask pbuilder not to purge?
<asac> check what was uploaded since last build success
<asac> maybe sh
<asac> etc.
<asac> you shouldnt use pbuilder for core stuff for development/triaging
<micahg> asac: there was a dash upgrade
<asac> just to try if clean build works
<micahg> asac: I don't have lucid
<asac> setup a chroot
<micahg> asac: k
<asac> debootstrap is your friend
<micahg> asac: is there a bzr trick to build in a chroot?
<asac> so dash update feels like a good thing to look at
<asac> if you hvae it locally build fail you can try tro downgtrade
<asac> micahg: you mount your /home in chroot
<asac> then you can just use it as usually
<asac> bindmount
<asac> there is some wiki page how to setup a good chroot for development
<asac> you also need to bindmout more stuff like /proc /dev etc.
<micahg> k, I'll look later
<micahg> have to get ready for work now
<asac> kk
<micahg> asac: BTW, I created a pyxpcom LP project
<micahg> and made mozilla team the maintainer
<asac> sounds good
<asac> mainter? or owner?
<asac> maintainer
<micahg> maintainer is owner I think
<micahg> projects have maintainers/teams have owners AFAIK
<asac> ok ;)
<ibkanat> asac I was told to ask you about MCP51 Ethernet in lucid
 * BUGabundo_work ducks
<ibkanat> doesnt work for me
<thunderstruck> we do not have any packages that recommend packages not in archives do we?
<micahg> thunderstruck: we shouldn't...you have an example?
<micahg> thunderstruck: oh, yeah, maybe
<thunderstruck> micahg: bug 506528
<micahg> possibly recommending debian versions of ff/tb
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506528 in ubuntu "Please remove all recommends that we do not supply in archives" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506528
 * thunderstruck could use examples if we have any for mozilla
<thunderstruck> damnit
<gnomefreak> much better :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: I knew it was you anyways :)
 * gnomefreak should fix that for irc
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, when we remove something, we endeavour to migrate all rdepends
<micahg> gnomefreak: I think you're better off filing specific bugs if you see something rather than a broad based bug like that
<gnomefreak> well it makes no sense that we have people go outside our repos since we do not support it and it may be hard for new users
<micahg> gnomefreak: indeed, it's probably either something from a debian import or something legacy in most cases
<gnomefreak> micahg: i have no way to know them other than goiing through each package and trying to install them
<micahg> gnomefreak: I suggest posting to the ubuntu-devel-discuss ML
<gnomefreak> IMHO its better to have people remove them during packaging
<micahg> soryr
<micahg> ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> will do
<micahg> no
<micahg> that's not right...
<micahg> hold on
<ccheney> asac: any idea about the weird IA get_type functions?
<ccheney> asac: i'm not sure what i am supposed to copy over and how to make the get_type functions to work
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, I was right, I think
<gnomefreak> yep you were :)
<micahg> k
<asac> ccheney: which one?
<asac> fta2: i marked https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/network-manager-applet/network-manager-applet.head.daily as abandoned
<asac> so it doesnt show up in the active branch list
<ccheney> eg g_inet_address_get_type
<asac> so if you get troubles because of that just shoot
<ccheney> they seem to have no function body
<asac> usually those get defined by G_TYPE_DEFINE macros
<asac> search for those in .c files
<asac> rather G.*TYPE_DEFINE
<ccheney> well there is like this:
<ccheney> #define G_TYPE_INET_ADDRESS        (g_inet_address_get_type ())
<ccheney> and then
<ccheney> GType     g_inet_address_get_type        (void) G_GNUC_CONST;
<ccheney> but no body for the g_inet_address_get_type itself
<ccheney> it has some sort of weird IA_(blah) stuff but i don't understand how that stuff works
<ccheney> eg - extern __typeof (g_inet_address_get_type) IA__g_inet_address_get_type __attribute((visibility("hidden"))) G_GNUC_CONST;
<ccheney> that doesn't actually do anything does it?
<ccheney> except set the symbol as inivisible in gcc(?)
<asac> yes, that hides it
<ccheney> in another area i see: extern __typeof (g_inet_address_get_type) g_inet_address_get_type __attribute((alias("IA__g_inet_address_get_type"), visibility("default")));
<asac> dont know what __typeof
<asac> that defines that g_inet_address_get_type is rather IA__g_inet_address_get_type
<asac> aka alias
<ccheney> ah so i need to copy both of those to my header?
<ccheney> and then it should just work i guess?
<asac> most likely
<asac> yes
<asac> both defs and the impl for IA___
<asac> if there is any ... otherwise there must be a G_DEFINE.*TYPE or something in the ia_ source
<ccheney> i don't see any impl for the IA__
<ccheney> hmm ok
<asac> as i said, thats generated by a macro
<asac> you can build with -save-temps
<asac> and see what gets created and try to find that
<ccheney> oh ok
<asac> _DEFINE_TYPE_WITH_CODE (GInetAddress, g_inet_address, G_TYPE_OBJECT, _g_networking_init ();)
<asac> ./gio/ginetaddress.c
<ccheney> ok
<jcastro> asac: what you tweeted is a feature
<jcastro> it only searches the beginning of URLs, not the title
<asac> really?
<asac> sucky then ;)
<jcastro> so if it's wiki.ubuntu.com/Whatever/Whatever
<asac> thats what i thought
<jcastro> if you search for Whatever it doesn't find anything
<asac> well. it definitly searches the url
<jcastro> but if you have whatever.blah.com it finds it
<asac> i can find stuff in the middle of urls at least
<asac> thats not true ;)
<jcastro> are you sure it's not the title of the page?
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Thumb2PackageReviewList
<asac> go to that page
<asac> afterwards you will find it by Thumb2
<asac> hmm
<asac> oh so you say it searches the title?
<asac> just not the url?
<jcastro> correct
<jcastro> sec, I have the upstream bug
<jcastro> they do it for performance reasons
<asac> dont mind. firefox behaviour is definitly rockier ;)
<jcastro> FF fills in as it finds them iirc
<asac> ok
<jcastro> FF returns better results imo
 * asac thinks that the performance isnt that great atm either
<asac> yes
<asac> ff rocks ;)
<asac> i often go back to it because i just cannot find the url in chromium ;)
<asac> but thanks for clarifying.
<jcastro> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=367&can=5&colspec=ID%20Stars%20Pri%20Area%20Type%20Status%20Summary%20Modified%20Owner%20Mstone%20OS#c7
<jcastro> I was wondering that last week too because it drives me mad
<asac> thats the other annoying thing ;)
<asac> the URL of issues is always busted if you use find
<jcastro> you only have one "other" annoying thing? :p
<asac> and posting takes effort to strip it (of course different front)
<asac> yes, otherwise i am happy ... oh wait!!
<asac> there is this voip problem in combination with pulse ;)
<asac> that regularly gives me real pain and heart attacks
<asac> when i need to dial in somewhere and folks dont hear me etc.
<asac> so now i alwasy first call google search
<jcastro> I have been pretty lucky so far.
<asac> then if that works, dial in somewhere ;)
<asac> have you tried google search call service?
<jcastro> no I have some voice thing on my g1 that does that
<jcastro> where you go "I need to find the nearest pizza place"
<asac> sure its the same?
<asac> darn
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok
<jcastro> and it returns "Your request for finding carburators and marbles is pending."
<asac> i am happy ot have it to test my voip ;)
<asac> echo service always takes like a minute before i can test my own void
<asac> voice
<asac> 0018004664411
<asac> thats the number ;)
<asac> the other thing most annoying is my internet sucking
<asac> fta2: btw, feel free to upload gyp to archive as often as you want ;)
<asac> like after landing of licenseing issues etc.
<asac> not that i need to tell you that ;)
<fta> asac, sure. btw, what's the status of the chromium review action point?
<asac> fta: i need all license full textx referred to in the whitelist
<asac> with that we are fine
<asac> MINUS
<asac> Ms-Pl
<asac> that license is GPL incompatible
<asac> aka illegal to distribute ... a
<asac> fta: so if you feel like it help on finding the full license texts somewhere is appreciated. will probably take another week otherwise : ... and i would love to just upload :)
<fta> there's a new beta available, i'm working with upstream to have the channels updated (there's a wrong DEPS file and/or a too strict gclient)
<and`> asac: will it be uploaded into Debian as well?
<and`> asac: I would love seeing it there as well
<asac> and`: once its went through our archive admins i will try.
<asac> but i guess that will get rejected in debian for a bit longer
<asac> or take a year to review ;=)
<asac> and`: you can help ;)
<and`> asac: sure
<asac> find the full license texts referred to in the whitelist of licnsecheck.pl
<asac> and make a file dep-5 file tail
<asac> with those
<asac> e.g. License: BSD (3-clause)
<asac> ...
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f5b903399
<asac> thats the licensecheck with the whitelisted license
<asac> they are somewhere in the chromium orig ;)
<asac> we just need to prepare a dep-5 style file with them all
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/copyright.full -> that might give an good indication where to look for that in the source tarball ;)
<and`> asac: to summarize it: it's a pain :)
<asac> well. I went through massive pain already ;)
<asac> so a bit pain on other shoulders is acceptable ;)
<asac> its minor pain
<and`> yes, understood what you mean, did that with some GNOME packages but they had far less source files than chromium has :D
<asac> compared to going through all files like i did ;)
<asac> and`: you dont need to make the dep-5 file
<asac> i just need the License parts
<asac> e.g.
<asac> License: ...
<asac> FULL license text
<asac> we already have the actual copyright stuff
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/copyright.full
<asac> that was the main pain i went through
<and`> omg :D
<asac> and`: in the first paste there are like 20 licenses. those wee need to collect
<asac> somewhere
<asac> either in dep-5 or as individual files so we can generate the dep-5
<asac> and append that to the copyright.full thin i posted
<asac> uploads to debian will definitly happen without testsuite and without -dbg package. at least until fta is uploader and can push th binaries through his big pipe :)
<asac> i dont feel like uploading 1G ;)
<asac> ccheney: all moving smoothlie?
<and`> asac: I can help with letting it through
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> first help on the LICENSE files please
<fta> asac, aren't we supposed to just put links to the well known licenses, instead of the full texts
<asac> fta: we still need to add the short form for those that are in well known
<asac> but htose are not my concern
<asac> my concern are all the bsd variants and the bsd-like and stuff like that
<asac> there are plenty that arent in common :)
<fta> asac, why would you need to upload dbg? (there's no more testsuite debs btw)
<asac> but and` probably knows better what to do
<asac> fta: there is no testsuite debs anymore?
<asac> did we drop that?
<asac> great!
<fta> yes, months ago
<asac> or was that never there and my brain is choking
<asac> ok
<asac> and no -dbg?
<asac> i assume we probably want those
<asac> esp. in debian there is no dbgsym
<and`> asac: yes, don't fully count on me these days for doing it extra-fast, just finished holidays and need to prepare exams and stuff, so it will take some time : /
<asac> and`: do it in small chunk
<asac> each license you collect is a clear win ;)
<asac> we need this this week
<asac> otherwise world is going to die
<and`> lol
<fta> asac, dbg is there, but you don't upload that.. unless debian needs binary debs too??
<and`> fta: yes, Debian uses binary uploads
<and`> so no -dbg ;)
<fta> 78.6MB (dbg)
<and`> uploading that would be simply crazy :D
<fta> testsuite-deb used to be 800MB++
<fta> dbg
<and`> fta: when uploading it to Debian you need to make sure that those are not built
<and`> otherwise it will be harder to have it accepted
<fta> 80MB is not that big, openarena-data is way bigger
<fta> imho, -dbg is mandatory
<fta> otherwise, byebye crash reports
<asac> fta: debian needs them thats the point why i complaining ;)
<asac> you basically push all sources + all binaries for one arch + all
<and`> well, as long as chromium-browser doesnt directly depend on an 80 mb package, that's fine
<asac> thats why i refuse to do security updates in debian nowadays
<asac> they should fix their retarded system first
<and`> asac: well, binary uploads are a pain but prevents broken packages to get in
<asac> well. thats a dubious point
<and`> ppl don't test-build their packages and that's why we have tons of FTBFS
<asac> it also ensures that you never know whether your binary was actually biuld from clean source
<fta> so there's no way to have chromium in debian, not enough arch coverage
<asac> debian just sticks to old models
<and`> asac: DDs know how to build properly a package
<asac> then they should also know that they should test a package before uploading
<asac> so you can upload source only ;)
<asac> fta: why?
<asac> not enough arch coverage?
<and`> well, that's not a direct procedure, if you know you need to do a binary upload you *have to* build it before
<asac> what does that mean?
<asac> and`: yes, but if it fails you can just fix it and continue. or workaround and sign and upload :)
<and`> someone might say 'well, I'm sure it will build fine', he does a source upload and then another FTBFS
<asac> all happened
<asac> point is: binary only doesnt give you much
<asac> if the sources dont build the damange is zero
<asac> except wasting some buildd time
<fta> asac, the plethora of arches debian supports, we can't provide those binaries
<asac> -> which was reasonable at some point in the 90th ;)
<asac> fta: doesnt matter
<asac> you upload with any ... if it never built on an arch its not a problem that it fails
<asac> idea is that porters can then start on that
<asac> only a RC bug if it previously built on an arch, but then doesnt
<and`> asac: well, I don't think building a package is such a pain before uploading (it might be if you maintain huge packages, but that's not what normally happens)
<asac> as that would be a regression for usres on upgrades
<asac> building not, but uploading if you upload big packages
<asac> also building is a pain
<and`> yes, I agree with you on that
<asac> i would never be able to do security updates for mozilla in the same scala we do it in ubuntu
<and`> I never had huge packages so that's why I'm not complaining atm
<asac> like two branches to 5 releases
<asac> -> never
<asac> ;)
<asac> right. but once you see your dsl provider being flaky and the whole upload being for nothing because the dbg package doesnt finish ;)
<asac> you know what i mean
<and`> asac: well, forwarding the fix to Debian would be enough :)
<asac> also then you have to send a dcut upload to first remove stuff from the incombing queue
<asac> another paranoid thing in debian
<asac> they are scared that someone would overwrite your uploads ;)
<asac> and`: i sent patches for quite some time to debian folks for mozilla
<asac> they often didnt even have the time to test them
<asac> nor upload
<asac> security patches
<and`> how many years ago? :)
<asac> not so long
<asac> 9month or so
<asac> or 1 year at most
<asac> e.g. when firefox 1.5 went EOL for us
<asac> i stopped doing backports
<asac> and since my patches often didnt get uploaded and i refuse to do that for a bit over a year now because of said reasons
<asac> i stopped doing that
<asac> (also i dont like it anymore)
<and`> unfortunately I saw that you left your packages a bit unmaintained in Debian (e.g icedove et all), and I didnt get why you stopped
<asac> not really
<asac> icedove 2 is tbird 2 which was dead for ages
<asac> now we have 3
<asac> if you say unmaintained because of no bug triage thats a different issue
<asac> i just refuse to proxy for loads of bugs
<asac> i did the same for ubuntu
<and`> I don't see an upload from you in Debian since some time aparts sponsoring, which is ok since you have tons of stuff to do
<asac> now we can connect bugs with upstream in ubuntu and let the users talk directly
<and`> but someone else might see it in a different view
<asac> and`: because icedove had no release
<asac> i stopped security updates because of said reasons
<and`> well, you didnt maintain icedove only
<asac> enigmail is same issue ;)
<and`> or was it the only package?
<asac> mostly ... i also helped on iceape and did security for all mozilla packages
<asac> including xulrunner etc.
<and`> I would love seeing you a bit more involved in Debian as you were in the past, but that will be mostly impossible
<and`> I understand your points, I just think that if you don't have the time to follow those packages anymore, orphaning them would have been the right choice
<asac> which packages
<asac> all packages are good ;)
<asac> icedove is fine
<and`> I saw some of them got orphaned
<asac> not sure what you are saying
<asac> which ones?
<and`> with cause: not properly maintained
<and`> they were orphaned by glandium
<and`> if I remember it right
<asac> he orphaned xulrunner
<asac> none of my packages i hope
<asac> then i wanted to take it so i can sync debian and ubuntu
<asac> and he said he didnt orphan it for real ;)
<asac> iceape got orphaned, but that was a joint effort of debian mozillateam
<asac> and the debian mozillateam is a joke, because it waas me and mike ... and mike being unwilling to coorporate since i joined ubuntu
<asac> made that void
<asac> anyway, recently there is now more stuff going on there
<asac> but mostly by extension team
<and`> 8 RC bugs in icedove and 4 on iceowl, more than 400 open bugs, well maybe the bug tracker needs to be refreshed / cleaned a bit removing fixed / old reports
<and`> but for sure it needs work, like bluez does atm
<asac> feel free to work on the bug tracker
<and`> bluez does not have a maintainer anymore and that's a big issue since every bluetooth interface depends on it
<asac> if folks file bugs against an old icedove version that will not have any fixes for sure its not my business ;)
<gnomefreak> 2.* is dead now isnt it?
<asac> its for ages practically dead
<asac> thats why it doesnt make sense to put work into it
<and`> sure, but I read that the maint is Ubuntu Mozilla Team so cleaning up the bug tracker should be a maintainer's work
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> iceowl is dead too
<asac> nly extension survives
<gnomefreak> 1.0b*\
<and`> luckily the ext team seems a bit more active after some time, at least that
<asac> also the only way to get anyone contribute to mozilla stuff seems to be to do just nothing
<asac> yes, but extensions are easy and fun work
<asac> mozilla software is painful and you dont find anyone helping out ...
<and`> starting someone in doing mozilla-related work is a pain, I know
<and`> and that's why I don't see any new face here since 4 years
<asac> extensions are a good stepping stone, but the step is quite big
<gnomefreak> we have a bunch of people working on mozilla apps. since upload priv... are hard to come by in Debian it makes it a bit harder to find willing people (as far as i see it)
<asac> like check the qa page out: http://packages.qa.debian.org/i/icedove.html
<asac> 21 security vuln -> what a mess
<and`> gnomefreak: well, no one ever asked me to sponsor anything moz-ext related since now
<asac> why do i need to spend time and clean stuff up that others claim without knowing anything
<and`> gnomefreak: so I don't think it's a sponsoring / missing priv problem
<asac> and the non-maintainer upload was because i asked him to upload his minimal change ... another painful thing that QA says its a NMU just because someone else uploads it for you
<and`> asac: you can easily ignore the NMU error if you are sure you aren't hijacking the package :)
<asac> how ignore. the bug wasnt closed
<asac> just because of this
<asac> what a mess ;)
<asac> but you are right, i probably should just leave the whole project :)
<asac> and orphan all mozilla packages ;)
<and`> asac: well, I just would like to see some more Ubuntu ppl contributing back to Debian
<asac> but we saw how great that worked with iceape ... its gone
 * micahg wonders if it's worth becoming a DD
<cyphermox_> and`: some do!
<and`> cyphermox: luckily you are right, some do :)
<asac> and`: i did the work everyone claimed to be impossible before i did it for years
<asac> i backported mozilla packages
<asac> before i was in debian, there was no security for firefox
<asac> now that i am not doing it anymore, it will work until upstream EOLs the branch
<asac> then good bye
<and`> asac: just think about the python mess in Debian, that's what I define *crazy*
<asac> when i did the whole patches, ensuring everything was there, i was still ranted at
<gnomefreak> bug 113201
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 113201 in firefox "firefox spends lots of time hung" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/113201
<fta> asac, as LATEST.txt is still broken, i've extended g-o-s to accept stuff like CHANNEL=4.0.288.1  (in addition to CHANNEL={beta,Beta,dev,Dev})
<and`> asac: I know that you alwais wanted to give back to Debian and I appreciate that, I just hope I gonna see your name again somewhen, I would feel happy, really
<micahg> gnomefreak: do you need feedback?
<gnomefreak> micahg: for what?
<micahg> for that bug?
<gnomefreak> micahg: no there was no title in my email for the bug
<micahg> gnomefreak: k
<gnomefreak> wait yes i do
<micahg> heh
<gnomefreak> i commented on the bug if anyone sees this in 3.5 3.6
 * gnomefreak thought i just did :(
 * micahg usually lets upstream sort it out if it's open
<micahg> they seem to be trying to figure out if it's fixed or not on 1.9.1
<micahg> but I wouldn't bother updating FF3.0 bugs to FF3.5 at this point since we might end up moving them again in 3 months
<micahg> at least the triaged ones
<gnomefreak> k
<micahg> the untriaged, go for it
<micahg> gnomefreak: asac still has to decide which source package to use for ff3.6
<asac> blocked on understanding what channels mohzilla will maintain
<asac> [reed]: any decision yet?
<asac> e.g. will you have stable/beta/dev like chrome?
<asac> i catched that in some discussion
<[reed]> hmm
<asac> but mconnor said it might be more complex/different when i last asked
<gnomefreak> micahg: im still going through >6000 emails. so far will exception to the 1 1/2 hour meeting i have been doing it all day
<asac> having such channels would definitly help us to pick the package names in a long term stable fashion
<asac> like firefox firefox-beta firefox-trunk
<asac> or firefox firefox-next firefox-dev firefox-daily
<micahg> gnomefreak: I still have 4k unread and I go through it daily :)
<gnomefreak> just catching up from from dec 14th
<gnomefreak> s/just/still
<ccheney> asac: i think so, had a late lunch and now looking at it again
<ccheney> asac: it changed the failure in any case :)
<asac> which might mean progress ;)
<gnomefreak> be back i lost my glasses :(
<gnomefreak> dog food bag of all places
<gnomefreak> should we add a trunk build of enigmail for non-released tb versions? or please add trunk builds of it atleast in our daily PPA?
<gnomefreak> ok gone for the day.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-13
<Gbotno> To Stop any virus, delete:    C:programs/cable/stuff/games/abc/1234567890/SHRHYREBN37937946SHRHYREBN37937946SHRHYREBN379379465YUTG6R4Y47657895U6YGHYNGTHTHTYTG6HTJK
<Gbotno> To Stop any virus, delete:    C:programs/cable/stuff/games/abc/1234567890/SHRHYREBN37937946SHRHYREBN37937946SHRHYREBN37KTJ5H5H4GHY3333333333322222222222222222222222445777777778877777778888889999O0KMJYUIIUYJJUJ6JUUIJYJMYMYHTYTTYJYYY6Y6YU6HHKU8UUYJ
<Gbotno> YO-MOMMA-SO-DAMMNED-FUCKED-UP,FREENODE-WAS-JEALOUS-CUZ-FREENODE-SUKS-COCK-A-WHOLE-LOT.YEP-FREENODE-REALLY-SUCKS-A-LOT!!YO-MOMMA-SO-DAMMNED-FUCKED-UP,FREENODE-WAS-JEALOUS-CUZ-FREENODE-SUKS-COCK-A-WHOLE-LOT.YEP-FREENODE-REALLY-SUCKS-A-LOT!!YO-MOMMA-SO-DAMMNED-FUCKED-UP,FREENODE-WAS-JEALOUS-CUZ-FREENODE-SUKS-COCK-A-WHOLE-LOT.YEP-FREENODE-REALLY-SUCKS-A-LOT!!YO-MOMMA-SO-DAMMNED-FUCKED-UP,FREENODE-WAS-JEALOUS-CUZ-FREENODE-SUKS-COCK-A
<Gbotno> YO-MOMMA-SO-DAMMNED-FUCKED-UP,FREENODE-WAS-JEALOUS-CUZ-FREENODE-SUKS-COCK-A-WHOLE-LOT.YEP-FREENODE-REALLY-SUCKS-A-LOT!!YO-MOMMA-SO-DAMMNED-FUCKED-UP,FREENODE-WAS-JEALOUS-CUZ-FREENODE-SUKS-COCK-A-WHOLE-LOT.YEP-FREENODE-REALLY-SUCKS-A-LOT!!YO-MOMMA-SO-DAMMNED-FUCKED-UP,FREENODE-WAS-JEALOUS-CUZ-FREENODE-SUKS-COCK-A-WHOLE-LOT.YEP-FREENODE-REALLY-SUCKS-A-LOT!!YO-MOMMA-SO-DAMMNED-FUCKED-UP,FREENODE-WAS-JEALOUS-CUZ-FREENODE-SUKS-COCK-A
<Gbotno> YO-MOMMA-SO-DAMMNED-FUCKED-UP,FREENODE-WAS-JEALOUS-CUZ-FREENODE-SUKS-COCK-A-WHOLE-LOT.YEP-FREENODE-REALLY-SUCKS-A-LOT!!YO-MOMMA-SO-DAMMNED-FUCKED-UP,FREENODE-WAS-JEALOUS-CUZ-FREENODE-SUKS-COCK-A-WHOLE-LOT.YEP-FREENODE-REALLY-SUCKS-A-LOT!!YO-MOMMA-SO-DAMMNED-FUCKED-UP,FREENODE-WAS-JEALOUS-CUZ-FREENODE-SUKS-COCK-A-WHOLE-LOT.YEP-FREENODE-REALLY-SUCKS-A-LOT!!YO-MOMMA-SO-DAMMNED-FUCKED-UP,FREENODE-WAS-JEALOUS-CUZ-FREENODE-SUKS-COCK-A
<Gbotno> YO-MOMMA-SO-DAMMNED-FUCKED-UP,FREENODE-WAS-JEALOUS-CUZ-FREENODE-SUKS-COCK-A-WHOLE-LOT.YEP-FREENODE-REALLY-SUCKS-A-LOT!!YO-MOMMA-SO-DAMMNED-FUCKED-UP,FREENODE-WAS-JEALOUS-CUZ-FREENODE-SUKS-COCK-A-WHOLE-LOT.YEP-FREENODE-REALLY-SUCKS-A-LOT!!YO-MOMMA-SO-DAMMNED-FUCKED-UP,FREENODE-WAS-JEALOUS-CUZ-FREENODE-SUKS-COCK-A-WHOLE-LOT.YEP-FREENODE-REALLY-SUCKS-A-LOT!!YO-MOMMA-SO-DAMMNED-FUCKED-UP,FREENODE-WAS-JEALOUS-CUZ-FREENODE-SUKS-COCK-A
<Gbotno> stfu
<LLStarks> asac, fta. is 3.6 a definite for lucid?
<micahg> LLStarks: yes
<LLStarks> is there a link to the transition checklist?
<crimsun> micahg: default?
<LLStarks> a blueprint or wiki page?
<micahg> LLStarks: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-new-firefox-support-model
<LLStarks> thx
<crimsun> I guess I can add it to the alternates list for torbutton, since I'm merging it
<micahg> crimsun: yep
<micahg> crimsun: only
<LLStarks> the checkist format is quite meh this time around. mind if i port it to match this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Specs/Karmic/Firefox35Transition
<micahg> LLStarks: it's a lot different this time around
<LLStarks> howso?
<micahg> firefox is being turned into an all-in-one vs last time upgrading xul apps was the main focus
<LLStarks> aside from updating libraries, links, and core components that make firefox what it is, what's there to do?
<micahg> LLStarks: the blueprint is for the firefox change, not the xul migration
<LLStarks> link?
<micahg> I gave you a link to the blueprint already
<LLStarks> for xulrunner?
<micahg> no, there is none
<micahg> that'll probably be expanded later
<micahg> it's not tied to the FF migration
<micahg> directly
<micahg> as in FF36 can enter lucid before xul apps are ported
<LLStarks> can you give me a tl;dr of what the fundamental changes are for firefox and xulrunner. the blueprints are very informative, but i'm not seeing the big picture
<micahg> LLStarks: to what end?
<LLStarks> how does this all affect ubuntu for lucid and future releases?
<micahg> LLStarks: FF will be its own entity that can be upgraded major versions during a stable release
<micahg> we can go from 3.6 -> 3.7 -> 4.0 -> whatever
<LLStarks> and this couldn't be done in the past without standalone binaries, right?
<micahg> in the past it was tied to xul which was tied to many other apps
<LLStarks> as dependencies?
<micahg> xul was their deps
<LLStarks> so, a firefox upgrade won't entail a xulrunner upgrade because firefox uses its own xulrunner?
<micahg> LLStarks: correct
<LLStarks> interesting. does that mean 3.7 and 4.0 would be backported to lucid?
<LLStarks> because it is lts
<micahg> yep
<micahg> LLStarks: every future release will have a current version of FF
<micahg> when we jump is yet to be determined
<micahg> but it will be possible and happen
<LLStarks> this is a great idea. upgrading firefox on ubuntu without ppas or "gksu firefox &" has never been straight forward or wise
<micahg> gksu firefox is a bad idea
<LLStarks> no kidding.
<LLStarks> would this also allow mozilla to start offering an official repo, debs, or apt-urls?
<micahg> LLStarks: mozilla as in upstream
<micahg> idk if they have an interest
<LLStarks> mozilla as an entity that releases firefox
<micahg> LLStarks: they could do what they want now
<micahg> LLStarks: why would that be beneficial anyways, we'll be able to offer updates
<LLStarks> the updates would be there, but there'd be no instant gratification of downloading the new version the moment it hits the ftp
<LLStarks> that is, unless ubuntu coordinates a simultaneous release
<micahg> LLStarks: that's TBD
<micahg> we could do that, but we need to work out the details if it's approved
<LLStarks> interesting. thanks for explaining everything.
<joelinux> micahg: you still here
<micahg> LLStarks: sorry, I was trying to finish up so I could leave work before
<LLStarks> nah. it's cool.
<LLStarks> i'm still trying to figure what i might be able to do for the team in terms of help
<micahg> lots of stuff
<LLStarks> such as?
<micahg> idk
<micahg> you can ask asac tomorrow
<LLStarks> i suck at packaging and i only know a bit of python
<micahg> idk, maybe you can help with bugs
<micahg> or testing
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<LLStarks> hai
<gnomefreak> damn nvidia is broken
<asac> gnomefreak: could be worse ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: true
<gnomefreak> is there something wrong with the bot or tb3.1? the latest is 20091212-4576
<gnomefreak> s/-/r
<gnomefreak> asac: it seems tb3.1 doesnt load fully. im guessing it has something to do with the unreposnsive script
<gnomefreak> tb 3.0 opens 2 tabs one is the mailbox tab and a second tab that is a 404
<asac> gnomefreak: thats probably a startpage thing
<asac> maybe becaues the versoin isnt final
<asac> please screenshot
<asac> LLStarks: so you want to extend you mozillateam contributions?
<gnomefreak> asac: ok give me a bit seems firefox is having issues loading a bug
<gnomefreak> 3.7 is starting to piss me off now
<BUGabundo_work> ahaah
<BUGabundo_work> why ?
<gnomefreak> unreponsive scripts
<gnomefreak> every page i go to it seems
<gnomefreak> be back while i wait for it to load atm its bee ~2 mins
<gnomefreak> s/bee/been
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<BUGabundo_work> i get that a lot
<BUGabundo_work> bad plugins
<BUGabundo_work> or apparmor
<BUGabundo_work> yofel found a bug in it the other day
<BUGabundo_work> not sure its fixed
<yofel> that wasn't really a bug, but me somehow having my TMPDIR set to something else than /tmp and apparmor being too stupid to give useful rejection messages
<gnomefreak> asac: still working on the screenshot firefox-3.6 is very slow to open
<gnomefreak> its a bug just not in apparmor?
<gnomefreak> im guessing if this keeps going on i am not going to be here long
<gnomefreak> 3.6 and 3.7 are having same problem it seems
<jdstrand> gnomefreak: if it is apparmor you should see something in kern.log
<jdstrand> gnomefreak: unless you happen to be using java which has another bug
<gnomefreak> asac: http://img706.imageshack.us/i/tbird30404.png/
<BUGabundo_work> weird
<micahg> asac: idk if the TB3 breakage on Lucid is the shell
<micahg> I broke my chroot trying to downgrade dash
<micahg> gnomefreak: FF3.0 isn't officially EOL unless an annoucement was made recently...they're still planning a 3.0.18 release: http://blog.mozilla.com/meeting-notes/archives/290
<gnomefreak> micahg: they are? i could have sworn i saw the notice in my email. reading blog
<micahg> that was the minutes from Monday's meeting iirc
<micahg> they originally said EOY, then EO Jan 2010, now idk
<gnomefreak> ah ok maybe that is what i saw. i no longer have the email but it seems feb14 will be release of 3.0.18. but why did they change it
<gnomefreak> sorry feb 16
<gnomefreak> we should have kept it around than if it is still getting updates instead of removeing it from archives
<gnomefreak> there is only a couple that effect us from the looks of it
<gnomefreak> some of these were fixed in <3.0.18
<gnomefreak> the bugs that effect us from the blockers list are fixed or not getting updated in 3.0 https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=ALL%20flag:blocking1.9.0.18%2B%20-!fixed1.9.0.18,verified1.9.0.18&order=map_assigned_to.login_name,bugs.bug_id
<micahg> gnomefreak: it's only removed from karmic
<micahg> we still need to support jaunty/intepid/hardy
<gnomefreak> will change when i check email
<gnomefreak> reload button is gone in 3.6
<micahg> gnomefreak: ??
<micahg> in the rc?
<gnomefreak> micahg: the reload button in the tool bar is gone in 3.6~hg20100108r33503+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<gnomefreak> in the past ubufox caused this but as soon as i can close window i will disable it and see.
<gnomefreak> sorry make that 3.7
<micahg> I have ubufox and 3.6rc1
<micahg> ah
<micahg> that's different ;)
<micahg> do you want to check today's daily to see if it's back?
 * micahg can check
<gnomefreak> micahg: im using latest daily we have as of 20 minutes ago
<micahg> heh, it disappears when you go to a link
<gnomefreak> 3.6 does work here, so its just minefield
<micahg> heh, they merged the stop and reload buttons
<micahg> gnomefreak: ^^
<gnomefreak> that is a bad idea :( but i guess that explains the drop down arrow?
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, the assumption is you only need reload or stop, not both at the same time
<micahg> the road to 4.0 is to streamline the UI
<gnomefreak> ah
<micahg> gnomefreak: I don't know if planning is a guarantee of something happening
<gnomefreak> it never is guaranteed :)
<micahg> once they branch 3.7, I doubt 3.0 will last
<gnomefreak> mozilla 539466
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 539466 in General "Entering search key on History re-orders the listings" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=539466
<gnomefreak> ok looks like i cleaned up :)
<ccheney> asac: ugh i must be doing something wrong with copying the bits over because now i got to a point where it is failed due to needing -fPIC
<ccheney> /usr/bin/ld: .libs/glib-copy.o: relocation R_X86_64_PC32 against `g_inet_address_init' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<ccheney> is it safe for me to convert all of the library over to fPIC and if so where would i do that?
 * ccheney thought all libraries in Debian were already fPIC to begin with
<asac> ccheney: thats a false error msg most likely
<asac> its probably because your symbol is hidden
<asac> remove the hidden attribute i guess
<ccheney> its not set hidden as far as i can tell
<ccheney> or is that default?
<ccheney> whoa
<ccheney> the code seems to be missing entirely
<ccheney> its not working because its not in my copy, lol
<ccheney> very odd type of error for a completely missing symbol
<bdrung> asac: around?
<asac> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/356255/ ... takes ages where the whiteline is here
<asac> what is it doing?
<asac> nevermind. i have io issues here with usb disk i figure
<jdstrand> asac: it is loading the evince profile
<asac> yeah. probably took ages to get that from disk
<asac> sigh
<jdstrand> asac: it is large, and kees and jjohansen are working on optimizing it
<jdstrand> (mostly jj)
<asac> why is that so broken here :(
<jdstrand> asac: what is the arch?
<asac> arm.
<asac> old babbage board ... i think it has usb issues
 * asac out of luck
<jdstrand> asac: you might talk to jj and see what's going on
<asac> yeah. for now i defer this to bad disk
<asac> i assume that loads those files there from rootfs?
<jdstrand> yes
<asac> ok... dont bother then
<jdstrand> the cache file should only ~1MB
<asac> a bit later i get stuff like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/356257/
<asac> yeah. but even that is too much most likely ;)
<jdstrand> it will be loading that into the kernel that is the issue aiui
<jdstrand> hmm, yeah-- something seems a bit flaky there :)
<asac> thanks
<jdstrand> np
<asac> thats what i wanted to hear ;)
<asac> i want my porting environment back :(
<asac> cant port with only SD cards
<LLStarks|Lazy> i joined the mozilla squad
<jdstrand> :(
<asac> LLStarks|Lazy: thanks. if you want to contribute to branches, request merges for some time and we will add you to full moz team
<LLStarks|Lazy> ok
<asac> membership is bound to the need to push to branches
<asac> and the proof that one is knowing about our procedures ;)
<micahg> LLStarks|Lazy: there's also bug triage...
<micahg> which we definitely need more help with
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> bug triage is easy nowadays
<asac> do initial triage, verify that it makes sense and forward upstream
 * micahg can't do all the bugs and packaging :)
<asac> then let reporter and upstream talk directly
<micahg> which they can now do in LP :)
<asac> yes
<LLStarks|Lazy> so, just basically go through needinfo and unconfirmed firefox bugs?
<asac> thats what i mean
<asac> i stopped doing serious bug triage for all the detail bugs because that feature didnt exist and proxying communication is just innefficient
<asac> now that its there, one could be really efficient
<asac> LLStarks|Lazy: no. NEW bugs
<asac> those are the ones that need to be processed somehow
<micahg> there are about 1500 NEW FF bugs across the 3 packages right now
<asac> and while doing it, you can forward bugs to the appropriate upstream component
<asac> if you want to know which one that is, ak here
<asac> micahg: yes. i know that its a lot :)
<LLStarks|Lazy> which three packages? firefox. firefox-branding. firefox-gnome-support?
 * micahg guesses a lot of bugs already have existing upstreams
<micahg> firefox, firefox-3.0, firefox-3.5
<micahg> LLStarks|Lazy: bugs in LP are grouped by source package
<LLStarks|Lazy> is firefox the metapackage or legacy?
<micahg> TBD
<micahg> legacy at the moment
<LLStarks|Lazy> so, 2.0.*
<micahg> right
<micahg> so if the issue is 3.0 or 3.5 move it to the appropriate source
<micahg> and triage there
<micahg> LLStarks|Lazy: you should probably read this too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<micahg> and ask about any questions you have
<asac> yes, at the beginning rather ask than guess
<asac> better ask more and get it right ;)
<micahg> LLStarks|Lazy: I think between asac and myself we've got this channel covered almost 20 hrs/day
<LLStarks|Lazy> heh
<micahg> LLStarks|Lazy: we're also privileged to have some upstream devs in here as well
<micahg> LLStarks|Lazy: BTW, it's generally a good policy to provide a comment when updating the status
<LLStarks|Lazy> will do
<micahg> especially when confirming it's important to note what version
<micahg> version(s)
<micahg> extra points if you can confirm on multiple branches (3.5,3.6,3.7)
<LLStarks|Lazy> what's the easiest way to achieve the necessary environment for testing earlier versions?
<micahg> for 3.0?
<LLStarks|Lazy> yah
<micahg> chroot or virtualbox
<LLStarks|Lazy> thought so
<micahg> you can install the upstream mozilla but that only works if you can confirm
<micahg> if you can't doesn't mean that we don't have the issue
<fta2_> asac, not good
<asac> fta2_: ?
<fta2_> asac, the upgrade to lucid
<asac> hmm
<asac> what happened?
<fta2_> 1 broken dep, 1 install file with a syntax error in it, i've lost keyboard and mouse during the upgrade
<fta2_> so i'm in remote now :P
<fta2_> fixing stuff manually
<asac> fta2_: sounds like fun ;)
<fta2_> it's slow..
<asac> startup?
<fta2_> now, zillions of updates
<fta2_> -now+no
<asac> yeah.
<asac> hmm
<asac> Changed system type of partition 1 to 82 (Linux swap / Solaris)
<asac> since when is solaris in there?
<fta2_> lol
<asac> i hope they mean (Linux/Solaris swap) ;)
<fta2_> what are you doing?
<fta2_> nexuiz-data 273MB
<fta2_> nexuiz-textures 521MB
<fta2_> !
<asac> you dont want to know
<asac> my good board died, so i am now with my bad board. that has usb issues, so i am now going for SD card and copy the usb partition over ;)
<asac> and hope i can then at least boot into something again ;)
<asac> wasted like 5 hours trying to use the usb-storage :( ... but its just broken
<asac> if not more
<asac> should better have spend that time on licensing :/
<asac> or ffox 3.6 in-archive
<fta2_> i hope i will survive reboot
<asac> ensure that all is up-to-date ;)
<asac> and nothing got removed
<asac> i am still convinced that upgrading on first day is less risky overall
<asac> than doing that at some random point
<asac> i fail to do that all the time though
<asac> sigh... sd card is too small
<fta_> grrr
<fta_> i moved to ext4 last week, my last reboot killed me
<fta_> i hit bug 365331
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365331 in grub "Grub error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365331
<asac> gtk
<asac> guess i should wait a bit longer
<fta_> that bug is old, no reason it moves anytime soon, noone cared for 2 releases
<fta_> i hit it in karmic
<asac> yeah. but its probably not reproducible anymore?
<fta_> a friend at work hit it yesterday
<fta_> it seems to happen when you reboot after a kernel update itself after a migration to ext4
<asac> i am not doing that ;)
<asac> wisely
<asac> -> upgrade to ext4
<asac> just new installs
<fta_> well, i did the ext4 upgrade one day, reboot was fine, then a new kernel arrived a few days later, reboot: boom
<asac> hmm. thats initramfs problem?
<asac> e.g. ext4 module not in it?
<asac> or does the uuid change?
<fta_> i just fixed it once by re-running grub-install as mentioned in the bug
<asac> fta_: what instructions did you follow for ext4 migration?
<asac> there are a few variants i guess
<fta_> the ones in the ext4 wiki on kernel.org
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-14
<fta_> grrr, another error
<fta_> python-pyatspi and gnome-orca are broken
<fta_> attempting a reboot...
<LLStarks|Lazy> that only hit main last night.
<fta_> readahead is gone.. hm
<fta> asac, \o/
<asac> ureadahead is there
<fta> gwibber crashed
<fta> the notifications are no longer transparent
<fta> crimsun, my sound is fixed! thanks, i can frag aliens as much as i want now
<crimsun> yw
<fta> just for that, it was worth the pain of the upgrade
<micahg> fta: all builders are empty :)
<micahg> or rather all build queues are
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/notif.png
<fta> http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2010/01/03/the-evolution-of-the-computer/
<micahg> http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20100110
<LLStarks|Lazy> wf
<RPG_Master> Is there a ppa I can use to update Firefox to 3.6?
<Utente> hi, all! i have the latest Thunderbird and have just installed update of Lightning calendar. I miss the window in the bottom right where we could choose between Mail and Calendar, is that a bug or what should i do, pls? (this is Thunderbird 3.0 on Windows, very sorry but couldn't find #windows-mozilla channell...)
<Utente> oops, the window was in the bottom left corner!
<Utente> ??
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<asac> hi
<BUGabundo_work> any tips on how to improve ssh tunneled browser rendering???
<BUGabundo_work> both FF and Chromium are terribly slow
<asac> ssh is probably slow
<BUGabundo_work> 1mb/s up
<BUGabundo_work> its not that
<BUGabundo_work> stupid page just wont render :(
<BUGabundo_work> moving the mouse very fast over it, seems to help
<BUGabundo_work> but not as much as i would like
<gnomefreak> thats weird. no thunderbird updates for 3.0 nor 3.1
<gnomefreak> 3.1 is unable to get password for all my boxes :(
<gnomefreak> is anyone else testing/using tb3.1?
<asac> did micahg fix the build at all?
<asac> gnomefreak: thought it doesnt build atm
<gnomefreak> asac: that could be a good reason im mnot seeing updates for it
<gnomefreak> 3.1~a1~hg20091221r4576+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1  << it hasnt built in a while
 * gnomefreak wonders how to explain what Canonical is in the simplest terms
<BUGabundo_work> gnomefreak: a company
<BUGabundo_work> two words
<BUGabundo_work> beat that
<BUGabundo_work> :o
<gnomefreak> :) need to define it for an artical for the newspaper
<gnomefreak> can anyone spell finantial(money)
<BUGabundo_work> gnomefreak: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canonical_Ltd.
<BUGabundo_work> http://www.canonical.com/aboutus
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> on shit
<gnomefreak> !cacnonical
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> !canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<gnomefreak> now i just need thier mailing list
<gnomefreak> found it
<ripps> fta_: ping
<ripps> fta_: the ppa-bot suddenly stopped working all of sudden for a mlayer-build package. For some reason, LOCAL_BRANCH isn't being passed to sync-ppa.pl
<gnomefreak> ok artical request has been sent :)
<gnomefreak> no more nick changes :)
 * BUGabundo_work pins gnomefreak 
 * gnomefreak running low on things on my todo list be back
<bdrung> asac: what do you think about installing xul-ext-notify by default?
<asac> bdrung: what does that do?
<asac> move to our notify-osd thing?
<bdrung> asac: yes
<asac> or is that for tbird?
<asac> firefox explicitly doesnt use that per-upstream ... so we cant
<bdrung> asac: it's for firefox's download notification
<asac> e.g. they added code to explicitly prevent the use of our bubbles
<bdrung> asac: what speeks against installing the extension? it does not change "firefox" directly.
<asac> bdrung: directly or not directly doesnt matter. the default experience matters.
<asac> otherwise all this wouldnt make sense
<asac> mozilla wants firefx default experience match their quality standards
<asac> which makes sense if you think about it
<asac> allowing to install extensions as we wish would defeat that purpose
<bdrung> asac: but ubufox is installed by default...
<asac> yes
<asac> we are not allowed to change ubufox either as we wish
<asac> ubufox is covered by the trademark review
<asac> we can try to add that extension, but they already said no, so i wont do it
<asac> rather will try to resurrect this after a while
<asac> so its gets enabld in upstream code
<asac> but its not long enough ago to review the decision again
<bdrung> asac: why were upstream against it?
<micahg> which extension?
<asac> find the bug where the native notification support was added
<asac> there is the discussion
<bdrung> micahg: xul-ext-notify
<micahg> bdrung: they're working on integrating that
<asac> mozilla bug 469880
<asac> basically they disagree with removing the actions
<asac> they see a loss of feature there
<micahg> I sent a message to tedg, but I didn't hear anything
<asac> and they were hard about it ... hard enough to explicitly blacklist notifications that dont have actions :)
<asac> micahg: they are working on integrating something for tbird
<asac> but not for firefox
<asac> firefox is blocked upstream
<asac> would be cool if that got unblocked recently. its just a one line code patch
<asac> but i dont think so
 * micahg though it was for ff too
<micahg> ah, it's already in ff3.6
<micahg> that's why
<bdrung> nice
<micahg> at least a basic libnotify support
 * micahg gets integrated alerts from ff
<asac> micahg: we had libnotify support in 3.5 iirc. the problem is that its disabled if notify doesnt support actions
<micahg> asac: ok, but doesn't our libnotify support actions?
<asac> it doesnt
<asac> it doesnt announce that support
<asac> because our fallback sucks
<asac> you get dialogs for each notification
<asac> if you try to send actions to our notify-osd
<micahg> so why do I see notifications that look like all the others from FF 3.6?
<asac> not sure. maybe they changed their mind ;)
<asac> and fixed it
<asac> if you see our transparent bubbles without actions and you dont have an extension, then thats the case
<micahg> mozilla 469880 is only fixed in 3.6
<asac> yes
<asac> still. that one explicitly disables us
<asac> +  if (!gHasActions && aAlertTextClickable)
<asac> +    return NS_ERROR_FAILURE; // No good, fallback to XUL
<asac> +
<asac> thats the patch that landed for that bug
<asac> yeah. so you would see them for notifications where mozilla doesnt include any action anymore
<asac> maybe they dropped that feature from some notifications
<micahg> ah
<asac> aAlertTextClickable
<micahg> k, can we fix our end?
<asac> thats was true for downloads
<asac> no
<asac> we cant fix that
<asac> they added that so we dont fix that
<asac> its a feature
<micahg> no, I mean our notify-osd so it announces
<asac> no
<asac> we want apps to not send actions
<asac> anyway, thats mood to discuss
<asac> i already typed 2000 chars about this one now ;)
<micahg> ah
<asac> if it just starts to work then fine
<micahg> k
<asac> all explained above
<micahg> well, downloads work
<asac> thats great then
<micahg> yep, didn't mean to rehash
 * asac pulls latest daily
<asac> micahg: i get the same old xul notification for files i save
<asac> if i click save link as ....
<asac> maybe you are not running ubuntu? ;)
<micahg> hmm
<asac> or stratiatelly?
<asac> micahg: if you have a screenshot of your notification i will tell you if thats the case
 * micahg gets the same notification as pidgin
<asac> screen
<micahg> hold on
<micahg> emailed since I can't seem to upload to imageshack
<asac> micahg: yes, you are not running our notification daemon
<asac> install notify-osd ;)
<micahg> oh :)
<micahg> already installed
<asac> do you have gnome-stracciatella-session
<asac> ?
<asac> are you using that?
<micahg> nope
<asac> i think you can have both installed side by side
<asac> notification-daemon ... remove that
<micahg> why wasn't that removed with the karmic upgrade?
<asac> because we allow both to live side by side
<asac> most likely you had it installed manually at some point
<asac> and hence it didnt get removed
<asac> no clue
<asac> maybe someone decided that old installs should keep on using the old stuff to ease teh way we can ship both
<asac> or its a dpkg-divert bug that happens if you install both in some order
<micahg> listen depends on it
<micahg> I shouldn't be allowed to remove it then...
<micahg> but dpkg is letting me
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> still seeing it
 * micahg guesses he has to restart ff
<asac> no
<asac> micahg: you have to killall notification-daemon
<micahg> oh
<asac> and in worst case re-log-in
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> now I'm back to crummy notifications
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> use
<asac> notify-send test this
<asac> to see the real ones
<micahg> idk how
<asac> notify-send test this
<asac> thats the command
<micahg> ah
<micahg> was missing a package
<asac> kk
<micahg> ah
<micahg> nice
<micahg> that's very different
<micahg> so I should go fix that FF bug
<asac> notify-send -i gtk-ok tes asdf
<asac> that gives you an icon ;)
<asac> there is no bug
<asac> thats a feature
<micahg> no, I wrote that notify-osd was fixed in ff3.6
<asac> ffox devs disagreed with our notifications, hence they give us the ugly ones
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah
<asac> :)
<BUGabundo_remote> ahahah
 * micahg needs notification-daemon until pidgin 2.7
<BUGabundo_remote> passive aggressive ones :D
<micahg> I think they're fixing it
<asac> does pidgin show the bad actions still?
<asac> i thought we had a patch
<micahg> shows notification-daemon ones or nothing
<asac> mostlikely we removed it when we moved to empathy to reduce maintenance pain
<asac> hmm ok
<BUGabundo_remote> WFM
<BUGabundo_remote> no actions in notify-osd for pidgin in +1
<micahg> asac: pidgin is indeed fixed...
 * micahg needed to restart pidgin
<mattmac> I'm gearing up to make a new Ubuntu build of Prism
<mattmac> what Ubuntu version should I use?
<mattmac> preferably the same that you guys use for Firefox 3.6
<mattmac> asac: ping
<asac> mattmac: yes
<asac> mattmac: we have prism packaged
<asac> why do you wnat to do another build?
<fta> ripps, when did it start? i didn't touch it in days
<fta> anyone using liferea here?
 * micahg tested it in the past
<fta> micahg, could you please try something for me?
<micahg> if it's quick, I still have it installed
<ripps> fta: this morning. I had just used it last night. Actually, I'm starting to think there's something wrong with my machine. I've been getting complier problems and gdb roots it back to glib and libc.so.6
<fta> micahg, using DarkRoom as theme, start liferea, add http://feedproxy.google.com/GoogleOpenSourceBlog and read an article. can you read the links?
<ripps> I've tried reinstalling glib and libc, but It still not affected
<fta> ripps, my last change was 2010-01-06 so it's not my fault ;)
<asac_> micahg: did we get any bad regression bugs for last firefox update?
<micahg> fta: yes, but barely, I had the same problem with TB3
<fta> micahg, light orange on white?
<micahg> asac: I don't think any directly related to the update, but I'm still waiting on feedback
<micahg> fta: yes
<asac_> micahg: if folks report regressions
<asac_> after sec update we want to double check
<micahg> k, so far the problems with starting are related to moblin xulrunner
<micahg> not the update
<micahg> if I see one specifically related to the update, should I ping you?
 * micahg likes the xfce-kde2 theme now :)
<micahg> asac: there's one install error
<micahg> bug 505010
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505010 in firefox-3.5 "package firefox-3.5 3.5.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script killed by signal (Terminated)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505010
<micahg> asac: ^^^
<asac> the guy killed his upgrade thinking it hung
<asac> asked if it still resolved
<micahg> k
<fta> micahg, same problem with tb3 you said? also tb2?
<fta> micahg, please comment (bug 507632)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507632 in human-theme "links unreadable using DarkRoom" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507632
<micahg> fta: done
<asac> uff
<asac> had a two hour debugging session over phone with my hand
<asac> not sure why with my hand ;)
<asac> i meant: firefox broke for her
<asac> and something else is busted
<asac> on hardy
<asac> like when clicking the red shutdown button, the gnome-panel crashes
<vish> fta: micahg: i posted a "fix" for the dark room bug , could you try it?
<fta> vish, yes, but it also changes links on a dark bg; like in the Author line in my screenshot
<fta> i assume you can't differentiate between the two..
<vish> yup ,
<fta> good enough for me then, thanks!
<vish> fta: np...
<asac_> ccheney: do we still have an arm hack in ooo
<fta> is there a way to get the dget url automatically for a package?
<fta> something like apt-cache showsrc --url evolution
<fta> nm
<fta> apt-get source --print-uris evolution does it
<gnomefreak> i want my TTYs back :(  is it the kernel that controls them? or another package to file bug against
<micahg> fta: pull-lp-source?
<fta> micahg, i just wanted a command to get the dsc url given a package name, for quick fixes
<micahg> fta: well, you need the url or the source/
<fta> just the .dsc, dget does the rest
<micahg> pull-lp-source can pull the latest source for any version in LP
<micahg> fta: pull-lp-source does it for you
<fta> dget is old style :)
<micahg> fta: maybe look at the code for pull-lp-source
<fta> i'm fine now,  --print-uris did the tricj
<fta> trick
<ccheney> asac: yes a new one that doko sent me
<ccheney> asac: well a new one in 3.1.1-5ubuntu2
<asac> ccheney: did that remove the hack we had for armel in karmic?
<asac> sorry, not sure you answered that
<asac> ccheney: what does that hack involve?
<fta> is keyserver.ubuntu.com dead?
<fta> is can't apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com ADA52017D8C6BAE8
<micahg> fta: saw someone talking about it earlier on #launchpad
<micahg> seems like it
<fta> oh, it just worked
<fta> funny
<micahg> fta: bug 435193
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 435193 in ubuntu "keyserver.ubuntu.com down all time - (110) Connection timed out" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435193
<micahg> there are a couple of RT tickets as well
<ccheney> asac: it replaced it i think, i can forward you the patch so you can see it
<asac> ccheney: y. please
<ccheney> asac: ok sent
<fta> asac, i think you can upgrade to lucid, the errors i hit were caused by old packages like python-2.4
 * sebner thinks lucid is supposed to be in heavy development though sebner can't see TB3 (waiting for soooo long) :P
<micahg> sorry sebner
<sebner> micahg: hmm? for what?
<micahg> sebner: TB3
<sebner> micahg: heh, np. I just wanted to tease asac :P
<micahg> I hope to have a little more time soon
<micahg> it's actually almost done, although, I'll have to update for 3.0.1 soon
<gnomefreak> fta: is the bot broken (tb3.1)?
<gnomefreak> latest version is from dec.
<micahg> gnomefreak: it won't build anyways
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok thanks
<micahg> it's on my list
<micahg> I can give you the commit I think broke it if you want to try to fix it
<micahg> gnomefreak: ^^
<gnomefreak> micahg: i wont have too much time to play with it until after the 8th of feb.
<gnomefreak> i think i lost my scripts :(
<micahg> gnomefreak: ugh, ok
<gnomefreak> micahg: do you recall the build error?
<micahg> it won't install the binaries
<micahg> there's another weird buld error only on lucid 64 bit
<gnomefreak> ok atm i have the week of the 25th free but that may change next week.
<gnomefreak> micahg: where is the branch?
<micahg> for tb31?
<gnomefreak> micahg: yeah
<micahg> lp:thunderbird/3.1
<micahg> gnomefreak: here's the commit I think is responsible: http://hg.mozilla.org/comm-central/rev/c87ebb61ec41
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok thanks ill subscribe to it and see if i run into time but im not confident on the time aspect
<micahg> heh, I'll get to it at some point
<micahg> also TB31 should be branching soon
<micahg> gnomefreak: also, I might have someone to maintain seamonkey dailies
<gnomefreak> micahg: cool. i do know that 2.1 split from 2.0 code a while ago. 2.0 should be final so dailies are only needed for 2.1 but m-d wont grab 2.0
<micahg> gnomefreak: we could do both if he'd maintain them
<gnomefreak> im more concered about getting 2.0 in Lucid, how possible do you think that is?
 * micahg loves how people complain about stuff and magically expect it to happen
<micahg> gnomefreak: very, he built the package, I have to review it
<micahg> it's targetted for alpha-3 as well
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<gnomefreak> lightning 1.0 is finally supporting SM too :)
<micahg> so for alpha 3, my goals are: TB3, SM2, Lightning, Enigmail, Helix-player
<micahg> everything except for helix player should be fine
<micahg> gnomefreak: mozilla actually has a 64 bit package for it in contrib
<micahg> lightning I mean
<gnomefreak> micahg: i remember hearing about that
 * gnomefreak confused on the 3.1 commit. it looks backwards
<gnomefreak>  --- a/mail/installer/Makefile.in	Sun Dec 20 13:08:00 2009 -0800 1.2 +++ b/mail/installer/Makefile.in	Sun Dec 13 21:43:00 2009 -0800
<gnomefreak> dates are what im looking at
<micahg> yeah, I think the commit was made but not approved
<micahg> or it was on a branch and merged in, idr
 * gnomefreak would have thought they fixed it by now. i havent opened xchat in a while wher ei have mozilla nd debian channels
<gnomefreak> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<gnomefreak> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<fta> asac, lucid still needs gnome 598231 for chromium / metacity :(
<ubottu> Gnome bug 598231 in general "When Chromium rings the bell, metacity quits" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=598231
<asac> i guess one has to hunt that down on irc ;)
<asac> as usual
<asac> in worst case we just upload that to archive ;)
<asac> when does chromium ring the bell?
<fta> when you search and hit the last entry, or get no result, when you reach the end of the url bar
<fta> etc etc etc
<asac> asked on gnome-hackers
<asac> anyone confirmed that patch?
<fta> i have the patch in my ppa for karmic
<fta> wfm
<asac> so you confirmed that it crashes before and doesnt after?
<asac> good
<fta> yes
<fta> it's an assert, not a crash
<asac> well. it quits. thats is a crash
<asac> even if its a moderately controlled emergency landing ;)
<micahg> asac: at least it looks like 1.9.1 is sticking around for a little while
<micahg> actually, I shouldn't say that
<asac> no better not
<micahg> 1.9.0 and 1.9.1 at least until the middle of next month
<asac> i never expected 3.5 to be instandly abandoned
<asac> would be crazy
<fta> i wonder if i should install indicator-application or wait for something to install it
<asac> they need to do multiple rounds of testing and stabilization
<asac> i hoped for 1.9.2.2 ;)
<asac> whats that fta ?
<micahg> asac: for lucid or for the end of the other branches?
<fta> asac, the systray is going away apparently
<fta> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators
<asac> interesting
<fta> bingo
<fta> The following packages will be upgraded:
<fta>   gnome-applets gnome-applets-data libappindicator0 libappindicator0-cil rhythmbox tomboy
<asac> my desktop is upgrading ;)
<asac> stuck in the middle
<asac> :(
<asac> unmet deps
<fta> which one?
<asac> maybe i should go to archive.ubuntu.com rather than a mirror
<fta> one(s)?
<asac> compiz
<asac> gdm
<asac> gnome-control-center
<fta> hm
<asac> libmetacity-dev
<asac> etc
<asac> so pulse
<fta> it was fine yesterday
<asac> und gnome  metacity stuff
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-15
<asac> going for a.u.c
<asac> hopefully there were late a2 landings
<asac> ok apt-get install -f fremoves two things that fix it hopefuly
<asac> compiz-wrapper and libmetacity0 gone
<asac> ccheney: ok. so hte hidden thing
<asac> someone said we included stuff from old compiler or toolchain for arm last cycle, what was that?
<asac> ccheney: ?
<asac> is that gone?
<asac> micahg: hi whats the status on tbird 3?
<micahg> same, still need to add the targetted bugs and test
<micahg> been finishing something for work
<asac> ok.
<micahg> asac: are we in a rush?
<asac> are you doing the package rename?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> that's done, jsut needs to be tested
<asac> well. i think we should get this up. if you push your branch i can finish that
<micahg> or rather
<asac>  push it somewhere
<asac> i can review
<micahg> k, well, it's thunderbird
<micahg> not thunderbird-3.0
<micahg> I migrated it in
<asac> so its up?
<micahg> not yet
<micahg> I'll try to finish tonight...
<micahg> and push up for review
<asac> ok. but dont refrain from pushing to the branch because its not ready
<asac> its ready
<asac> err the branch is dead otherwise
<micahg> k
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.dev ?
<micahg> yep
<asac> hmm
<micahg> oh
<asac> thats not existing
<micahg> wait
<micahg> I think I moved it
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.head
<micahg> yep
<asac> kk
<micahg> ok, so I should just push up once I confirm it works?
<asac> yes
<micahg> k
<asac> well push now
<asac> i can take a look already
<micahg> ok
<asac> ;)
<asac> probably helps me to understand how much work it is ;)
<micahg> asac: pushed
<micahg> I still have to clean up the changelog as well
<asac> cleanup? generate?
<asac> thats ok
<micahg> no, stuff's in there
<asac> i can check the bzr commits
<micahg> it just needs to be cleaned
<micahg> asac: BTW, we have 2 langpack bugs in lucid
<micahg> actually one is Lucid/Karmic
<asac> which one is in karmic?
<asac> tbird langpacks?
<micahg> no, apparently, the FR langpack is still brokenb
<asac> for firefox
<asac> ?
<asac> fr?
<micahg> yep
<asac> what symptoms?
<micahg> same as before, entities
<asac> i dont know about thta
<asac> ;)
<asac> whats the bug number?
<asac> entities can be everything
<asac> but what i dont believe that fr can be badly broken.
<micahg> well there's at least one
<micahg> bug 472327
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 472327 in langpack-o-matic "Firefox Language Packs not updated in final round for language-pack-ast" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/472327
<asac> i would have received direct bugging ...
<micahg> idr if fr is broken in karmic
<asac> thats not fr ;)
<asac> ok
<asac> lucid is normal to be broken
<asac> we have devmode again. someone needs to fix the po2xpi transformer
<asac> hmm. thought ast was whitelisted
<micahg> someone just reported a broken fr: bug 507404, but I don't know if it's the langpack
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507404 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox 3.5.7 not localized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507404
<asac> maybe a bug
<micahg> then there's bug 502932
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 502932 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox 3 Langpacks in Lucid" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/502932
<Bashar> hey all, how can i upgrade to thunderbird 3 on karmic 9.10 ?
<Bashar> im here https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/ but not sure how to start
<micahg> Bashar: that's a daily build
<micahg> it will install thunderbird 3.0 side by side with 2.0
<micahg> there's no official upgrade yet
<Bashar> i'm having serious problem since i moved from 8.10 to 9.10 now my 2.0 thunderbird can't stay online for more than 5 minutes, it will segfault
<micahg> Bashar: try with a clean profile
<Bashar> i've been suffering for the past week without a solution
<micahg> one of your extensions might be causing it
<Bashar> but even on -safe-mode its segfaulting
<micahg> try thunderbird -ProfileManager
<Bashar> i have mor ethan 20GB worth of data can't start clean profile
<micahg> Bashar: do you have lightning installed?
<Bashar> yes
<micahg> Bashar: from ubuntu or addons.mozilla.org?
<Bashar> i removed tunderbird and reinstalled it without lightning same issue
<Bashar> from ubuntu
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> can you file an apport bug?
<Bashar> it doesn;t work automatically always timeout at the end
<Bashar> i'm trting to upload the file i found at /var/crash/
<Bashar> its taking forever to upload it
<micahg> ah
<Bashar>  Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<Bashar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/500321
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 500321 in thunderbird "Thunderbird segfaults, gdb says "file format not recognised"" [Undecided,Invalid]
<micahg> you were the one who asked about glib...
<Bashar> yes thinking its from it
<Bashar> i forced version 2.22 still same issue
<Bashar> so it clearly not glib issue
<Bashar> went to 2.22 uninstalled TB, reinstalled same issue
<micahg> that's probably not causing it
<Bashar> yeah seems not
<micahg> I ran TB2 under karmic for more than a month with no issues
<Bashar> my colleague does too no issues
<micahg> well, try a new profile to see if it crashes
<Bashar> the difference i did is i tried to move to TB3 then tons of issues happened (running from the profile folder)
<micahg> or have you tried disabling all the extensions?
<Bashar> so i went back to ubuntu's install using the same profile
<Bashar> and it seems this is what caused it
<Bashar> something related to v3 is saved somewhere in the file or so
<micahg> yeha, you shouldn't use the same profile for both
<sleepycoder> Anyone know how to allocate an nsAString from a plugin?  I tried nsEmbedString, but it requires external symbols such as NS_StringContainerInit.  I'm not sure if I need to use that and link to some lib or use something else?
<micahg> there are instructions on the PPA page how to add it, but you should be aware that it's dailies
<Bashar> i *think* i didn't because i did a copy first, but i'm assuming i did a mistake and worked on the not copied version
<Bashar> so if i download linux version 3 tarball from mozilla website thats stable version? better than the dailies ?
<micahg> well, I have the release version built in my beta PPA, but it's still called shredder
<Bashar> what does shredder mean?
<micahg> Bashar: https://launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/mozilla-beta
<micahg> shredder is the codename
<Bashar> please excuse my experience, whats the difference between this one and the one from mozilla's tarball ?
<micahg> Bashar: functionally, nothing, our version uses Ubuntu's libraries where possible
<micahg> and is managed in the apt repository
<micahg> Bashar: I'll tell you how to get a gdb backtrace...
<Bashar> ok
<micahg> here's the path to the binary /usr/lib/thunderbird/thunderbird
<Bashar> i started newer profile and added one of my file
<Bashar> yes
<Bashar> i found it
<micahg> if you can attach a full gdb backtrace, that might help
<Bashar> what/how todo gdb backtrace
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<Bashar> its surely a profile issue
<Bashar> the newly created profile for my email and another account still up and running
<micahg> k
<Bashar> this is a major issue now
<Bashar> how d o i copy mail emails, mailboxes, passes, settings without copying the crashed thing :(
<micahg> it should be in the Mail profile in the profile
<micahg> settings idk
<Bashar> just Mail folder ?
<Bashar> nothing else ?
<micahg> that's where the local mail is
<Bashar> but smtp/pop/passwods/digital certificate/thunderbird settings, all these will be gone ?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> ImapMail also has stuff
<micahg> prefs.js
<Bashar> cant afford that
<Bashar> my entire business relay on email
<micahg> well, you can try the tb3 which makes a copy
<micahg> from my ppa
<Bashar> and create new profile and point it to the same folder ?
<micahg> Bashar: no, it'll do it for you
<micahg> you can see if it works
<micahg> otherwise, maybe try the upstream version since that might have been what corrupted it
<micahg> as in the profiles aren't necessarily compatible
<Bashar> whats different between urs and the daily builds ?
<Bashar> yours is the stable release from mozilla source ?
<micahg> they're both from mozilla source
<micahg> mine was the release version unbranded
<micahg> the daily changes when upstream 3.0 development branch changes
<micahg> Bashar: I have to go, any last questions, I'll be back in about 2 hrs or so
<Bashar> ill add it to apt source and install and see how it goes :)
<Bashar> thanks for the help
<micahg> np, come back if you need anything
<Bashar> starting Shredder gives this error: Component returned failure code: 0x80520012 (NS_ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND) [nsIXMLHttpRequest.send]
<Bashar> never mind seems worked
<Bashar> thanks
<micahg> asac: I'm test building TB3, I'll talk to you in the morning
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<mattmac> asac: ping
<mattmac> sorry missed your chat yesterday
<mattmac> don't have logging turned on for this server
 * mattmac increases his scrollback size
<BUGabundo_work> ehe
<fta> BUGabundo_work, can you block that viagra guy?
<BUGabundo_work> who??
<fta> http://identi.ca/fta/all  3 out of the last 4
<fta> can't figure out how to do that with the web interface
<fta> too cluttered
<BUGabundo_work> fta: go to his profile and press block?
<fta> and now, it's in french for me, but i don't understand those translations
<BUGabundo_work> humm
<BUGabundo_work> your timeline is clear!
<BUGabundo_work> whats wrong with it?
<BUGabundo_work> fta: change to english
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<BUGabundo_work> i've flagged his profile for review by admins
<asac> hi micahg
<micahg> hi
<micahg> so, TB didn't build
<asac> still same issue?
<micahg> no, this was my merged version
<asac> merged
<asac> ?
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<micahg> I forgot the man page apparently
<asac> i know
<asac> micahg: if you have the build tree you can go in there
<asac> change stuff in debian/
<asac> and do debuild -nc
<asac> to test stuff without a full rebuild
<asac> thats usually the right way to develop stuff in debian/
<micahg> k
<asac> micahg: you deleted the -3.* files and then added the files without -3.0, right?
<micahg> if I do 2>&1 | tee on the debuild command will it give me the whole log?
<asac> if you had used bzr mv for that
<micahg> yes
<asac> i could have checked the diff easily
<micahg> or rather
<micahg> no
<asac> ?
<micahg> I renamed them
<asac> using bzr mv?
<micahg> no
 * micahg didn't know about bzr mv
<asac> right. you should have used that
<micahg> now I know for the next merge
<asac> yeah.
<asac> i will probably redo that commit if you don thav etime
<asac> its much easier to review if you missed something etc.
<asac> but maybe i will not ;)
<asac> TBD
<micahg> I did this before you showed me about the merge stuff actually
<asac> ok.
<micahg> maybe I should go back and do it right
<asac> maybe i will do everything
<micahg> but it'll be much later
<asac> right
<asac> i tried it
<asac> i can do it
<asac> and copy your stuff
<asac> will take me 1h
<micahg> should I push the rest of the fixes
<asac> sure
<asac> whatever you have ;)
<BUGabundo_work> fta: asac: http://neugierig.org/software/chromium/notes/2010/01/forum-fonts.html
<micahg> is stacking the updates per file  in the changelog ok, or filename after each change?
<micahg> like I have 2 updates to debian/control
<micahg> can I do * Update 1\r\n* Update 2\r\n - update debian/control?
<fta> BUGabundo_work, so what?
<BUGabundo_work> so nothing
<BUGabundo_work> just leting u know
<BUGabundo_work> dont kill the messenger
<asac> micahg: if its two different changes to the same file you can have two changelog lines
<asac> its fine to have more than one bullet point for one file
<asac> if thats the question
<micahg> k
<micahg> yes
<micahg> also, is debcommit in that situation ok?
<micahg> or do I need to show the file
<asac> micahg: well
<asac> you can have
<asac> * this was done
<asac>   - update control
<asac> * and this was done
<asac>   - update control
<asac> so no need to merge the entries
<asac> so debcommit should just work (TM)
<micahg> ah, that's what I was wondering...
<asac> right
 * micahg must have misunderstood
<micahg> will uncommit :)
<asac> i guess most likely i mistalked ;)
<asac> too
<micahg> asac: also, is the way I did the bug closes ok?
<asac> not sure ;)
<asac> the syntax for contribution markings is a bit different though:
<micahg> yep
<micahg> I'm fixing that now
<asac> [ Alex Sutter <asac@ooco> ]
<asac> at least the whitespaces
<micahg> does that need a separate commit?
<asac> before and after name
<asac> micahg: i will replay with merge and stuff anyway, so just get it up somehow
<asac> bzr merge and mv ;)
<micahg> oh, I didn';'t know we need a spave before the name
<asac> not sure we need, but its the standard and looks ugly if not
<micahg> asac: was I supposed to write the man page?
<asac> no
<asac> there was a manpage, wasnt there?
<asac> thats in the old tbird 2 package
<asac> you can resurrect that
 * micahg wondes how he lost that...
<micahg> *wonders
<asac> you removed all files from debian/ first
<asac> didnt you?
<micahg> no
<asac> was it really in tbird 3 branch?
<micahg> I see the file, I must not be installing it properly...
<asac> probably
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> the file isn't there...
<asac> needs to be in debian/thunderbird.docs
<asac> or even thunderbird.manpages
<micahg> yeah, it says thunderbird.1
<micahg> I just can't ifnd the file
<asac> micahg: it wasnt in the 3.0 branch
<micahg> heh
<micahg> I found it
<asac> so that needs to be kept from the 2.0 branch
<micahg> it's generated from sgml
<asac> also in teh past we generated it from sgml
<asac> yeah
<asac> so it might have slipped through
<micahg> yep
<fta> crimsun, when mplayer/lucid starts, it now shows a bunch of "bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)"  what is that? bt as in bluetooth?
<mattmac> asac: sorry, your previous comment scrolled out of my buffer before I saw it
<mattmac> what version should I use to build Prism?
<asac> the one that we use? 1.9.1?
<asac> try that
<asac> if not go for 1.9.2
<mattmac> no I mean which Ubuntu version
<mattmac> I'm building on top of 1.9.2 btw
<mattmac> should I build on the very latest greatest Ubuntu or are users of older versions gonna to be missing libraries or something?
<asac> mattmac: build on the lowest ubuntu version you want to support
<asac> otherwise you cannot use it in older versions
<asac> e.g. use hardy
<mattmac> ok fair enough
<asac> if you want it to have chance to work everywhere
<mattmac> thanks... hardy sounds good to me
<asac> also use 1.9.1
<asac> otherwise it wont work on ffox 3.5
<asac> only 3.6
<mattmac> why's that?
<asac> same reason as why you need to build for hardy
<asac> if you biuld for xulrunner 21.9.2 it wont work on 1.9.1
<mattmac> even if I ship all the libraries with it?
<mattmac> all the XULRunner libraries I mean
<mattmac> that's what I do on other platforms
<asac> yes
<asac> well no
<asac> you cant do that
<asac> you should ship a .xpi or a minimal webapp
<asac> if you try, maybe it works, but we cant help you on that
<asac> ;)
<mattmac> alright well I just package it like the previous release and we'll see what happens
<mattmac> 3.6 is supposed to be out soon anyway
<asac> what do you mean by: "package it" ... in .debs?
<mattmac> it's a bz2 file
<mattmac> just a zip of the binary directory
<asac> kk
<fta> crimsun, strangely, since today's upgrade, my sound regressed
<fta> asac, metacity?
<asac> i had lastlog in desktop to grab the link ;)
<asac> and thought we talked there
<asac> anyway off
<gnomefreak> what happened to the old file manager? it is now called PCMan File Manager 0.5.2?
<gnomefreak> is this something i installed or new file manager?
<fta> something you did, mine is still nautilus
<gnomefreak> fta: ok thanks
<gnomefreak> freenode is changing :(
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: to what?
<gnomefreak> sevens
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: http://freenode.net/seven-for-hyperion-users.html
 * gnomefreak needs to update my scripts soon
<crimsun> fta: regressed in what sense? I know about the pacmd poll() issue.
<fta> crimsun, sdl is taking 100% cpu like in karmic (it was fine yesterday) and gives a much slower experience (probably due to syncs) but i hear no gliches (like in karmic)
<crimsun> fta: ah.
<crimsun> well, I need to back out one commit, so I'll roll another package tonight after chasing the pacmd bug.
<gnomefreak> crimsun: is there a way to enable system beep? i removed the blacklist entry and still not happening but on power down system beep works
<crimsun> gnomefreak: I don't know what you mean by system beep, which is unfortunately pretty ambiguous
<gnomefreak> crimsun: the "system beep" the beep/ping from pcskr(or something spelled like it)
<crimsun> as in the massive libgnome bug?
<gnomefreak> pcspkr
<crimsun> need to run now, back later
<gnomefreak> crimsun: not sure. the only one i found is trying to disable it
 * ccheney managed to get all of the easy to copy bits done, now have to determine how to copy the get_type parts
<ccheney> is up to ~ 2100 lines now
 * gnomefreak forgot how entertaining bugs can be :)
<BUGabundo> lol
<gnomefreak> its better than tv. people arguing about should be be open or closed but not arguing so much on the bug itself
<BUGabundo> asac: is it possible to make notify-osd work over an app in full screen?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: see bug 375272
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375272 in ubuntuone-servers "Server software is closed source" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375272
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-17
<lantizia> When FX 3.6 comes out... will we get it in 9.10 or will a PPA be needed?
<lantizia> And if the answer is a PPA... is there a PPA that always -just- has the most update but released version... rather than a daily build of something unreleased
<gnomefreak> lantizia: we have a PPA already for dailies and yes there is a good chance it will make it in Lucid
<gnomefreak> lantizia: i think we ar3e waiting for a decision to be made about 3.7 becoming 3.6
<lantizia> gnomefreak, well see the other example is Thunderbird... I'm on 9.10 and I want Thunderbird 3... I could use the tar.gz but I like repositories
<gnomefreak> lantizia: it will make it into Lucid
<lantizia> So my choice is stick with 2.0 which doesn't suppose a load of great features... or use a daily snapshot PPA that could be unstable
<lantizia> Why not have a PPA that only contains the final builds from Mozilla?
<gnomefreak> lantizia: right now IIRC there is a building bug that her hit and he pushed the packaging to asac since he lost avlaible time
<gnomefreak> lantizia: we were supposed to make one but dont know if we did or not
<gnomefreak> lantizia: 3.0 is stable but our dailies are from pre-security release
<lantizia> As it is my best solution is to purge Ubuntu of both Firefox and Thunderbird and start installing them in /opt from the .tar.gz... at least I get the most current released version  - but I have to update them myself
<gnomefreak> same with 3.5
<gnomefreak> lantizia: 1st you dont want to do that. that only causes issues on your system. second we have stable tb3.0 in a PPA
<lantizia> gnomefreak, which PPA?
<gnomefreak> like i said with that in our daily PPA is just securityl releases that we are ahead of
<lantizia> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa ?
<gnomefreak> yes that looks right. 1 sec
<gnomefreak> yep that is the one
<lantizia> OK so if I install the firefox-3.6 and thunderbird-3.0 packages from that PPA... they won't start updating in to code that is unreleased as final?
<lantizia> I know 3.6 isn't final... but it's close enough lol
<gnomefreak> Installed: 3.0.2~hg20100115r4635+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1   << is stable just using nightlys for the security releases example 3.0.2....
<lantizia> gnomefreak, so that 3.0.2 of TB is the same build as Mozilla would have out in the .tar.gz and .exe ?
<micahg> lantizia: I have the final TB3 in a ppa
<micahg> still branded as shredder
<micahg> lantizia: also 3.6 will end up in all stable releases
<lantizia> I don't want anything branded as anything other than FX and TB
<micahg> lantizia: then you'll have to wait
<gnomefreak> lantizia: right now we are all busy enough we will get them into Lucid as soon as we can. there are only a few of us (4-5) that are working on all mozilla packages but me and 1 other are running low on time to work on them
<gnomefreak> hi micahg
<micahg> hi gnomefreak
<lantizia> Hey I'm not moaning about whats being done, I'm asking where stuff is
<lantizia> Or what exactly is it
<gnomefreak> i gave you that info already :)
<lantizia> No, no you really really didn't
<gnomefreak> lantizia: tb3 in daily PPA is final except that we are using nightly snapshots from pre-secuityl release
<lantizia> I'm after the repo equivalent of Mozilla current released builds only... is that what exists in that PPA?
<gnomefreak> it will get into Lucid as soon as we can get it in there
<lantizia> Well I'm not on Lucid so I don't care about that
<gnomefreak> micahg: did we ever set up the sttable PPA for all releases?
<micahg> gnomefreak: not yet
<micahg> probably towards the end of the lucid cycle
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok i had offered to package them but i ran out of time nad i asked someone to open PPA
<micahg> gnomefreak: we need to decide on a convention for the PPAs still
<gnomefreak> micahg: makes sense :) i am so behind in Lucid dev cycle :(
<micahg> gnomefreak: I'm further behind then I would have liked
<gnomefreak> i have to deal with court/personal life before i can sit down and work all day most of the weeks like i was.
<gnomefreak> court just happens to be in NJ so i have to drive up there for a week or so here and there until its done
<gnomefreak> ~9-10 hour drive
<lantizia> ok giving thunderbird-3.0 and firefox-3.6 a go from that PPA
<gnomefreak> micahg: do you have the PPa fo the SM2 build. i woiuld like to use it and test it :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: not yet
<lantizia> And it's branded as Shredder!
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok
<lantizia> W T F
<micahg> I can give you the link to the guy's ppa
<micahg> s/ppa/bzr repo/
<gnomefreak> lantizia: it will be since we are using nightly snapshots
<micahg> lantizia: dailies are shredder
<micahg> lantizia: Mozilla has branding restrictions, hence debian ships icedove
<lantizia> Well then that is just hopeless... If I want a genuine final build I have to use .tar.gz
<gnomefreak> once it hits Lucid it will be named thunderbird
<lantizia> I know all about the branding restrictions but if you just made a final build .deb then everything would be cool
<micahg> lantizia: not necessarily
<lantizia> i.e. you can use the real branding
<micahg> we're not necessarily allowed to do that
<gnomefreak> ok i give up do what you feel like doing but you will most likely run into problems when we push it into lucid
<lantizia> Well you do with the ones you ship with the main distro
<micahg> lantizia: yes, those go through branding review
<lantizia> and the review entails what?
<gnomefreak> IIRC firefox/thunderbird we have to have permissions befor we can use official branding. maybe Sm but i know on sunbird i was able to change to it without much of a problem
<gnomefreak> the review process is why Debian uses ice*
<lantizia> So every binary built package of mozilla products need to be uploaded to mozilla for them to approve?
<gnomefreak> they want no strigs attached for non free licences
<micahg> lantizia: no, but we have to clarify what we can brand
<gnomefreak> lantizia: no
<lantizia> Well exactly
<lantizia> if it is the final build that you have you built - you can use their branding!
<lantizia> because it's exactly what they've released - bar software updates disabled
<micahg> lantizia: no it's not
<gnomefreak> lantizia: yes for most part
<gnomefreak> the release is not the same
<lantizia> the changes you make tho will already be ones mozilla are aware of since it's been done half a dozen times before
<gnomefreak> lantizia: why? our builds have been changed from Mozilla builds. we can only change certain things without breaking license and we dont upload our changes unles we upload a patch to Mozilla
<lantizia> mozilla may be protective over their branding - but I think canonical have taken things way too far here
<lantizia> if it's a final build it deserves the original branding... and if possible putting in the main repository for the people who want it
<lantizia> even if it is an RC it should have the original branding - just like mozilla do... and attempt to replace the existing installation
<gnomefreak> lantizia: that in an opinon. define too far. Conanica are within the rights that we have for non free licenses
<lantizia> theres plenty about ubuntu thats already non-free, just like debian
<gnomefreak> WE CANT ALWAYS DO THAT
<gnomefreak> apport updates shouldnt be affected by feature freeze AFAIK, thinking upstream apport is from a Ubuntu dev
<lantizia> qua?
<gnomefreak> micahg:Pitti is the upstream apport dev isnt he?
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah, but what's the issue?
<gnomefreak> micahg: nothing a bug was filed to use apport on non official packages (PPAs) but that should not need to be in before FF should it? since we are upstream
<gnomefreak> we can use some hooks for our pakcages. i just dont do hooks
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, we do use hooks
<micahg> gnomefreak: I filed the bug :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: not for all our packages example Sm sb
<micahg> gnomefreak: right
<micahg> but we have them for FF
<gnomefreak> do you yhave bug handy
<micahg> gnomefreak: for apport?
<gnomefreak> micahg: FF thunderbird
<micahg> gnomefreak: FF already has hooks
<gnomefreak> yes and so does TB IIRC
<micahg> gnomefreak: AFAIK, TB doesn't yet
<gnomefreak> oh i thought we did that a while ago maybe a couple of years
<gnomefreak> freddy and someone else were supposed to do that
<gnomefreak> as i recall
<micahg> well, it's not in TB2
<micahg> FF35 has hooks
<gnomefreak> than i guess they never finished it or even started it but they said they would oh well
<gnomefreak> be back in a few
<gnomefreak> if you have the branch for SM ill go ahead and spin it. if you want i can push it to my PPA if you want to test it
<lantizia> gnomefreak, micahg: I mean consider VLC... they keep a PPA up to date with the latest (final) version  of any build
<gnomefreak> micahg: ^^^
<lantizia> Now I'm not expecting Mozilla to do this, they're obviously lazy... but it would be nice if Ubuntu did
<lantizia> both VLC and Mozilla are kind of hypocritical however, it's miles easier to get the latest version if your a Windows users - yet they're both open source projects
<micahg> gnomefreak: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~joe-nationnet/+junk/seamonkey2
<gnomefreak> lantizia: we havent set ours up yet please read above
<micahg> lantizia: mozilla is not lazy, they're very busy
<micahg> lantizia: VLC has different terms
<gnomefreak> so are we :)
<lantizia> micahg, OK they have the wrong priorities then
<lantizia> If Firefox is freedom of your browser and freedom for web standards... how about freedom to easily install on any OS other than windows?
<micahg> lantizia: they provide builds for that
<gnomefreak> lantizia: no Mozilla app is "free"
<micahg> go to firefox.com
<lantizia> They provide ONE .tar.gz lol
<lantizia> And not even a 64 bit build
<lantizia> If Ubuntu had the same number of user as Windows tomorrow... You'd quickly see Mozilla start up a repository
<micahg> sorry, I'm in the middle of a doc jam right now, so I can't really have this conversation right now
<lantizia> It's hypocrisy!
<gnomefreak> lantizia: than use something other than Mozilla or have this convo. with Mozilla, all info you need is above please read and decide what you want to do.
<gnomefreak> Mozilla never said they would provide this or that so they cant be hipocits
<lantizia> By their very message of spreading freedom... yes they are
<lantizia> At least VLC make the effort for multi-distro release and they are MUCH MUCH smaller a project
<gnomefreak> lantizia: VLC has how many seperate apps?
<gnomefreak> lantizia:
<lantizia> 5
<gnomefreak> mozilla is also having issues on the usehow many does Mozilla have?
<lantizia> probably countless
<lantizia> but a big majority are not desktop apps
<lantizia> or are specialised to a specific OS on purpose
<gnomefreak> lantizia: a company can not cater to everyones wants, the packages are provided to us without cost. now they have to find a way to pay for the upkeep of servers, so they cant build binaries for all packages for all platforms
<lantizia> But they do make it exceptionally easier for those using the most popular operating system... the operating that is by far the least free of them all and is philosophically the opposite of the mozilla core mission
<gnomefreak> and pay thier people on the payroll
<gnomefreak> lantizia: it pays off to build packages for windows users, there are alot more users, but keep in mind the code is not even close to the same for win/linux/mac
<gnomefreak> i dont think they build bins for mac either. But if you want it to change file a bug upstream but more than likely they will ask you to help out money or packaging or what not.
<gnomefreak> gr 3.6 is still giving 9
<gnomefreak> problems not 9
<micahg> gnomefreak: ??
<gnomefreak> micahg: unresponsive script
<gnomefreak> 3.5 3.7 do not have this problem
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, all 3 have the code for it
<[reed]> lantizia: why do you say it's far easier to get Firefox for Windows than Linux? I use official builds from mozilla.com, and my builds update just fine without problems.
<gnomefreak> micahg: something wrong with that branch. it cant grab it
<lantizia> [reed], with windows you double click and your away... can you say that for the linux offering from mozilla?
<gnomefreak> oops my fault
<[reed]> sure, why not? you can unpack a tarball and run it directly from that directory
<lantizia> [reed], now consider if the mozilla.org site detecting which 32/64 bit edition of ubuntu you were and offered a link to add a repo
<[reed]> I keep my firefox install as /home/reed/firefox/
<[reed]> works fine
<lantizia> [reed], yes I know HOW you use it... I'm on about the simplicity
<[reed]> and then every Linux distro would want us to repackage it... that responsibility falls to the Mozilla maintainers for each Linux distro
<lantizia> [reed], download... open.... extract... make symlinks... make launchers... then link in to your plugins directories wherever they are... it's a ball ache for a novice
<lantizia> [reed], and I say... GOOD
<[reed]> I never do that
<[reed]> all works fine for me
<lantizia> Mozilla _should_ be promoting their browser on as many different OS's as possible than just saying oh it works on Windows and if you're using any flavour of linux here is something we compressed earlier
<lantizia> sod 64bit, sod solaris, sod bsd, etc...
<[reed]> yeah, no, we're not going to dedicate time to repacking builds for all 100 different *nix versions
<[reed]> again, that's the job of the Mozilla maintainer for that distro
<[reed]> that's always been our pledge
<lantizia> oh and I suppose it's up to Microsoft to make the setup.exe program for Firefox too is it?
<lantizia> And apple for the dmg image?
<gnomefreak> all linux distros are different. windows is the same no matter what version you are on
<lantizia> I'm not saying every distro under the sun here... but Win / Mac / Linux is a little pithy considering how big a world Linux is
<lantizia> you just made my point gnomefreak
<[reed]> not seeing the issue here
<gavin> linux is not a "big world" compared to windows and mac
<gavin> in terms of users
<gnomefreak> lantizia: no i didnt. Mozilla cant build for all linux distros way too many
<lantizia> and I'm not saying all
<[reed]> we build once for Windows... if we had to build for every distro, it would take forever
<[reed]> that's just not feasible
<[reed]> and that's why distros have dedicated Mozilla maintainers
<lantizia> I never said every distro!
<[reed]> well, if we start doing it for Ubuntu, some other distro is going to start complaining
<[reed]> you can't pick favorites
<[reed]> doesn't work well
<[reed]> somebody will always complain
<lantizia> you don't need to!  you just pick standardised forms of delivery
<lantizia> a deb repository, a slackware one, an rpm one
<lantizia> anything else.. it's tar.gz time
<[reed]> so, we have to build three different things for every one Windows build?
<lantizia> YUP!
<gnomefreak> dont forget you have to patch for each distro too ;)
<[reed]> even though we have like 80% (I just came up with that off the top of my head; not sure what the current number is) of our users on Windows?
<[reed]> yeah, no thanks
<[reed]> sorry, but we need to get real work done
<lantizia> Yup.
<lantizia> You Fail Sir.
<gnomefreak> IDEA: instead of pissing and moaning how about helping with the builds for your fav distro
<[reed]> we offer tarballs that work fine
<[reed]> very childish
<micahg> [reed]: just ignore it
<[reed]> I mean, I'll support Linux all the way... but I'm also a realist.
<[reed]> some things are just not feasible
 * gnomefreak thought about removing him a few times
<micahg> [reed]: it's more complicated than he was letting on anyways
<[reed]> I am very awake. :)
<[reed]> er
<gavin> mozilla releasing distro-specific packages isn't such a crazy idea
<micahg> as you know
<[reed]> aware*
<[reed]> yeah
<gavin> and deb/rpm would cover most of the popular bases
<gavin> but we're not the ones with that packaging expertise :)
<[reed]> gavin: sadly, not very feasible with our current workload, though
<gavin> that's not true
<gavin> if we wanted to do it we could
<[reed]> I'm pretty sure releng would disagree
<[reed]> if we wanted to dedicate somebody to building the framework, sure, but I don't see that as happening anytime soon at all
<gnomefreak> dropping sunbird for that reason
<gnomefreak>  peopl +time+money
<gavin> you don't mean "feasible"
<gavin> you mean "not a priority"
<[reed]> not feasible with the current workload ~= not a priority
 * gnomefreak forgot to get tarball 
 * gnomefreak be back need to eat and work on this
<gnomefreak> micahg: im out of here but with seamonkey-2.0 using get-orig-source it is grabbing 2.0_2.1 we need to grab 2.0.x
<gnomefreak> ^^ same reason why i havent had a newer build
<gnomefreak> ok night all
<micahg> gnomefreak: we need to fix the script in mozilla-devscripts then
<fta> better to drop all scripts from m-d and move them to the packages
<micahg> fta: that's what I thought
<fta> he expects a fix to magically appear, that won't happen
<fta> the fix is trivial, i've done it for tb3 already
<micahg> fta: if that's approved, I can work on changing that when I update the various packages
<micahg> fta: the TB3 script is still in m-devscripts, right?
<fta> nope
<micahg> it's in tb3?
<fta> m-d has the old version, it's no longer used and should be dropped
<micahg> ah, ok
<micahg> so we should migrate the scripts then from m-dev to the packages
<fta> yes, tb3/tb31 have their own files
<mahfouz> what will happen to firefox-3.7 package now
<mahfouz> http://www.clickonf5.org/internet/firefox-37-dropped-development-schedule/6606
<micahg> mahfouz: not dropper
<micahg> *dropped
<micahg> mahfouz: http://beltzner.ca/mike/2010/01/15/of-rumours-and-broken-telephones/
<mahfouz> lol
<mahfouz> the way I understood it was that 3.7 might be merged into 3,6
<mahfouz> but dunno if this is true
<micahg> mahfouz: no
<micahg> parts of 3.7 will be backported
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-10
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg, how are you?
<micahg> I'm good :)
<micahg> having trouble finding the release tag for xulrunner-2.09
<micahg> oops
<micahg> xulrunner-2.0
<micahg> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-2.0.head/annotate/head%3A/debian/changelog
<chrisccoulson> yeah, perhaps i didn't tag it ;)
<chrisccoulson> i couldn't find it either
<chrisccoulson> i thought i tagged it before merging
<chrisccoulson> not sure how to fix that ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, so what should I do, just manually change it in my branch and merge the fixes in?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that should be ok. which fixes are these?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: arm
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: supposedly there's supposed to be a beta 9 tagged today, should I just wait for that?
<chrisccoulson> you can push your fixes, but we should wait for b9 before uploading
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, I'll just add them to the main branch then, thanks
<fta> hi
<fta> chrisccoulson, is the launchpad team sprinting this week too?
<chrisccoulson> fta - i think they were here last week
<fta> ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> when filing bugs on PPA packages at http://is.gd/hdZc1 can i add the package source to it and run apport-collect?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I thought it was next week
<gnomefreak> well it seems you can. if i want to file a bug on PPA packages can i use ubuntu-bug or do i need to run apport-collect after filing?
<gnomefreak> seems using apport-collect bug# stioll adds the following line "UnreportableReason: This is not a genuine Ubuntu package"
<gnomefreak> damn with #freenode :(
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah, that doesn't work unless there's a speciall apport db file installed
<gnomefreak> well it added the system info and dependencies.txt file.
<gnomefreak> but either way tb is broken and has been for a while
<micahg> gnomefreak: what bug #?
<gnomefreak> micahg: bug 701090  ill be back need a smoke
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 701090 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Thunderbird will not move junk mail to junk folder when i mark a message as junk (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701090
<gnomefreak> ok i have to get to doctors, i should be back in ~2 hours i hope. micahg if you get a chance can you look at bug 621309 and bug 621309   you were supposed to look at them a while ago, some time in October i believe but you never got a chance. but ill be back a bit later, thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621309 in pidgin (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Unable to join AIM chat rooms (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 27)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621309
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> other bug is 625396
<gnomefreak> ok out :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: you mean the instantbird ones?  I have a some time this week
<gnomefreak> yes same thing happens in Pidgon too but i know you are more of instantbird than Pidgon
 * gnomefreak getting yelled at :(
<fta> micahg, "+# 1 = Enable Thumb2 (If supported0"
<fta> s/0/)/
<micahg> fta: thanks, idk how I missed that
<micahg> it's the same way in firefox :(
<gnomefreak> did anyone ever get songbird working?
<BUGabundo> this is funky! open FF3.6, do upgrades. AWESOME bar autocomplete stops working :|
<micahg> BUGabundo: there should be a note to restart the browser after updates
<BUGabundo> nope
<micahg> BUGabundo: which release?
<BUGabundo> natty
<BUGabundo> and no 3.6 there
<BUGabundo> its from security ppa
<BUGabundo> you helped me with that :)
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 3.6.14~hg20101129r34786+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd2~maverick
<micahg> BUGabundo: that's the daily PPA
<BUGabundo> actually it isn't
<BUGabundo> yeah, just saw that
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<micahg> and that's an old version :)
<micahg> BUGabundo: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1416600/+listing-archive-extra
<BUGabundo> I'll have to lose sometime and see if FF4 works as I want
<BUGabundo> make a new profile and migrate all my addons
<BUGabundo> let me unpin this one
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude unhold firefox firefox-gnome-support firefox-branding
<fta> lol
<fta> hm, the sound indicator is still broken
<BUGabundo> how come https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa is empty?????
<micahg> BUGabundo: right, no staged updates
<BUGabundo> so I can't upgrade :(
<BUGabundo> booo
<micahg> BUGabundo: daily PPA has a new version
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> its the one I'm looking at now
<BUGabundo> firefox-gnome-support will be removed
<BUGabundo> firefox (version 3.6.14~hg20101129r34786+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd2~maverick) will be upgraded to version 4.0~b8+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<BUGabundo> firefox-branding (version 3.6.14~hg20101129r34786+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd2~maverick) will be upgraded to version 4.0~b8+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<BUGabundo> micahg: ^^^ correct?
<BUGabundo> oh wait
<BUGabundo> not 4.0
<BUGabundo> FUUUUU
<BUGabundo> bad synaptic
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks for updating the thunderbird bug. i totally forgot i filed that bug upstream a few months ago
<micahg> gnomefreak: np
<micahg> gnomefreak: I can actually confirm it, but haven't tested in a clean profile, so I haven't marked it confirmed upstream
<gnomefreak> gnome-support is built in now IIRC
<gnomefreak> thanks for testing too
 * gnomefreak keeps leaving sudo out of sudo update-grub, you would think after the 5th time i would learn
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: you only need one: sudo -I
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: yeah i used to use -s but i stopped doing that all together a long while ago
<gnomefreak> be back in a few my sccreen is going to start flickering
<gnomefreak> maybe not
<BUGabundo> bugabundo@BluBUG:~/Downloads/ff36/deb20110110$ sudo dpkg -i *
<BUGabundo> hard core mode!!!!!!!
<BUGabundo> hey guys, look at what I just got: http://p.bugabundo.net/got-my-mozilla-tshirt-for-beta-testing-firefo
<magcius> "Unpacking replacement firefox-4.0-gnome-support ..."
<magcius> never finishes
<magcius> what the hell is it doing?
<micahg> magcius: what version of the package?
<gnomefreak> thunderbird still is not listed in preferred applications
<gnomefreak> either is anything else except evo
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ^^ do we need to fix the .desktop file?
<gnomefreak> i would think it is a more general fix. i have 4 or more email apps and yet only evo shows up
<gnomefreak> but for the thunderbird/seamonkey at the very least and let all others get fixed by thier maintainers
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, the schema changed for GNOME3 AFAIK
<gnomefreak> yeah
 * gnomefreak dreams of running ubuntu desktop edition im tired of classic + gnome-shell
<micahg> gnome-shell was removed from natty
<gnomefreak> i use the PPA
<gnomefreak> gnome-shell: Installed: 2.91.4+git20110108.a538027f-0ubuntu1~11.04~ricotz0
 * gnomefreak most likely can run unity with a new nvidia card or i just wait until i get new pc
<gnomefreak> i have to get some things done. ill be back in the morning
<micahg> chrisccoulson: does this look familiar to you? error: ‘XML_Char’ does not name a type
 * micahg can't seem to remember what caused that
<chrisccoulson> where is this from?
<micahg> mediatomb
<micahg> but I remember seeing it before elsewhere
<micahg> expat.h
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, not too sure
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, don't worry about it, was just wondering if you remembered something offhand
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-11
<BUGabundo> yoooooooo
<BUGabundo> fta: so what's happening with x264?
<fta> BUGabundo, read my blog?
<BUGabundo> not yet
<BUGabundo> only the post on stats
<BUGabundo> but I read segphault post
<fta> pff
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> link me yours
<BUGabundo> or explain in 160 chars :)
<fta> it's on planet
<BUGabundo> I stop reading planets
<fta> BUGabundo, http://ftagada.wordpress.com/2011/01/11/h-264-codec-to-be-dropped-from-chromechromium-html5-video-tag/
<BUGabundo> thank you
<fta> BUGabundo, btw, i also dented about it before segphault ;)
<BUGabundo> I just got online
<BUGabundo> fta: afais its not an "user" problem
<BUGabundo> dropping a format affects more the producers of content
<BUGabundo> then users
<JanC> fta: I guess it also means a lot less to pay for Google if they can drop h.246  ;)
<JanC> especially considering among those to pay to are Microsoft & Apple AFAIK
<fta> JanC, yep, that too
<fta> BUGabundo, youtube is the most probably the biggest of all
<JanC> fta: I like people in the comments saying things like "we encode 40+ hours of video a *day* to deliver on the web.... no way thats happening with webM."
 * JanC thinks Google has about the same to encode every minute or so
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> they say 35h+
<BUGabundo> used to be 24 one year ago
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-12
<BUGabundo> night
<LigH> Greetings.
<LigH> Twitter requests personal information from my browser to detect its location. Is it possible to enter that anywhere in SeaMonkey's options dialog?
<fta> jdstrand, mdeslaur: fyi, new security update of chromium 8 planed for ~tomorrow
<jdstrand> fta: ack
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you know beta 9 failed to build on natty, right?
<micahg> same failure in the PPA, I have the bug somewhere
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-2.0.head/revision/616 ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, there's a new bug for it, mozilla 623797
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 623797 in Graphics "Build with system cairo is broken" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=623797
<micahg> ah, ok, my mail client keeps crashing ;_/
<micahg> :-/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, so if I have time I should try to fix it properly?
<fta> sound indicator still broken here, anyone else?
<BUGabundo> evening
<fta> BUGabundo, ola
<BUGabundo> hey fta
<fta> BUGabundo, does the sound indicator work for you?
<BUGabundo> yes
<fta> hm, mine has been broken since last week
<BUGabundo> not here
<BUGabundo> unity ? or classic?
<fta> classic
<fta> same on 3 computes
<fta> c+r
<fta> grr
<fta> computers
<BUGabundo> sorry can't help
<BUGabundo> wfm
<BUGabundo> I've been tracking natty bugs
<fta> BUGabundo, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/sound-indicator-broken.png
<BUGabundo> fta: maybe its sound card specific?
<BUGabundo> try pavucontrol
<fta> i should reboot.. but i'm worried about the nvidia driver
<BUGabundo> ahaaha
<BUGabundo> run LTS then
<fta> BUGabundo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/698327 comment #3
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 698327 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu) "[natty] /etc/kernel/postinst.d/nvidia-common: line 8: [: too many arguments (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/61840906/nvidia.png
<BUGabundo> I have nvidia
<BUGabundo> and reboot daily
<BUGabundo> using nouveua
<chrisccoulson> fta - i have your sound indicator problem today ;)
<BUGabundo> lol
<fta> chrisccoulson, good.. somehow ;)
<fta> chrisccoulson, you're closer to the culprits than i am ;)
<BUGabundo> fta: how the heck does chromium prints to PDF?
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> I can't print
<BUGabundo> says no PDF viewer is installed fta
<fta> right
<BUGabundo> any way to fix it ?
<BUGabundo> already installed cups-pdf
<fta> [11787:11787:609570304867:ERROR:print_backend_cups.cc(54)] Cannot load libgnutls.so
<fta>  ??
<BUGabundo> ahah
<fta> no idea if it's causing it, but it's a bad sign
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-13
<gnomefreak> when looking for a video card does "Standard Memory Config" refer to my system memory?
 * gnomefreak having a hard time looking for a nvidia in the 7series or above cant use pci express card :(
<gnomefreak> i can even do 6 series above the 6200 and i cant find specs for the 6800
<micahg> chrisccoulson: good morning, are you handling the FF4.0 daily patch refresh?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i will do today if you don't get around to it first ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, I can do it now
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> brb, session restart
<micahg> fta: do you have any interest in merging python-pysnmp4 from Debian?
<fta> micahg, no time atm
<micahg> fta: np, I'll take care of it
<fta> thanks
<fta> i planed to use this package for one of my project, but i went nowhere with it, i still prefer my own SNMP stack
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<micahg> NSS 3.12.9 has been tagged
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i saw that. i'll do it later
<chrisccoulson> i guess it's only small changes
<asac> fta: have you ever tried to build chrome os?
<fta> asac, no, not yet
<asac> fta: kk
<asac> fta: i have folks around me that say that chromeos build system is a mess and that for ARM it doesnt build most of the days ... which i find a suspicious statement given how decent they do the browser
<fta> asac, arm is one of their primary targets
<fta> asac, but they cross build (afaik)
<asac> fta: right ...
<asac> as i said i find this suspicious
<asac> cross build shouldt be a problem in general
<fta> asac, http://build.chromium.org/p/chromiumos/waterfall
<fta> arm is green
<asac> fta: is piman a good guy to talk to ? and is he working on arm/chromeos? or just browser?
<fta> he was, not sure if he still is
<asac> fta: thanks
<fta> asac, oh, he's sheriff today so i'd say he is still a good poc
<asac> awesome
<asac> fta: oh ... depot_tools ... thats packaged, right=?
 * asac checks apt-cache
<fta> asac, nope
 * micahg thought someone was working on that
<fta> it's just a pile of files
<fta> it has been discussed in -motu once
<asac> kk ...
<fta> asac, the problem is that different projects have different expectations for it, and it's a moving target. imho, not worth it
<fta> bug 689849
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 689849 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "8.0.552.215~r67652 -> 8.0.552.224~r68599 security update (affects: 1) (heat: 269)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689849
<micahg> fta: ?
<fta> nothing, i just needed the url ;)
<micahg> ah, ok
<fta> preparing the new upgrade
<fta> bug 702542
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 702542 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "8.0.552.224~r68599 -> 8.0.552.237~r70801 security update (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702542
<fta> jdstrand, bug 702542 + http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/8.0.552.237~r70801/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 702542 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "8.0.552.224~r68599 -> 8.0.552.237~r70801 security update (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702542
<jdstrand> fta: ack
<jdstrand> fta: thanks for the packages. I am pulling it down now and will upload after review
<fta> jdstrand, thanks. there are only 2 tiny translations changes, zero risk. The 1st was a missing template from the previous upgrade, the 2nd is 2 more langs.
<fta> jdstrand, both have been tested before
<jdstrand> fta: cool. thanks for the heads up
<BUGabundo> o/
<BUGabundo> fta: now I have a new sound notification
<fta> BUGabundo, a reboot fixed mine this morning
<BUGabundo> mine is still working
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-14
<profus2> hi everybody
<profus2> need help with thunderbird lightning
<profus2> tried to import calendars, but they are integrated in "private calender", instead of being shown separately
<fta> chrisccoulson, hi, why did you rename nss?
<chrisccoulson> fta - the previous package name was versioned, despite us not shipping versioned so's for ages now
<chrisccoulson> there's still a versioned transitional package for debian compatibility though
<chrisccoulson> did that cause you any problems?
<fta> it was one of the reason for all the hold upgrades today
<fta> libindicator is another one
<chrisccoulson> oh, interesting.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, libindicator is probably expected as we're part way through a transition
<fta> lots of stuff still not upgradeable
<chrisccoulson> why did nss get held though? did it want to remove any packages?
<fta> The following packages have been kept back:
<fta>   compiz compiz-core compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-gnome compiz-plugins devhelp-common empathy empathy-common gimp indicator-datetime libappindicator1 libcompizconfig0
<fta>   libdevhelp-2-1 nautilus-sendto-empathy python-appindicator python-webkit rhythmbox rhythmbox-dbg rhythmbox-plugin-cdrecorder rhythmbox-plugins shotwell yelp
<fta> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 22 not upgraded.
<fta> chromium held because of nss
<chrisccoulson> just because it wanted to install a new package or because it conflicted with another one?
<chrisccoulson> how did you upgrade?
<fta> it just needed the new nss
<fta> so no worries
<fta> those are more disturbing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554067/
<chrisccoulson> yeah, those are being worked on this morning. ken, seb and didrocks worked quite late last night but didn't get the transition finished
<fta> i can see that :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/554074/
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: did something change about the extension policy? adblock-plus and co were removed.
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, ask pitti ;)
<chrisccoulson> seriously though, we sat down yesterday and came to the conclusion that there's no real reason for any of them to be in the archive
<chrisccoulson> it's easier to just use the addons manager for those
<chrisccoulson> the only ones that should be in the archive are ones that users can't easily install any other way (ie, they need compiling, etc)
<bdrung> i disagree. there are other benefits for having stuff in the archive
<chrisccoulson> like what?
<bdrung> system wide installation of extensions.
<micahg> I've toyed with the idea of an extensions PPA, but keeping them in the archive is a lot of overhead with Major version updates
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure that's a big enough advantage to justify having them around, and the user experience for system-wide extensions is going to suck really soon
<bdrung> the guarantee that the extension is FLOSS
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: what happens to the system wide extensions?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, system-wide extensions are often abused by ISV's on other platforms to install extensions without users consent and without an obvious way for users to uninstall them again
<chrisccoulson> i think that the current plan for firefox 4 is to disable all system-wide extensions on upgrade, and present a dialog to the user asking them which ones they want to re-enable
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: we are not "other" platforms ;)
<chrisccoulson> well, it doesn't matter. the same will still apply if ISV's ship extensions which break firefox (or kill performance) with their applications
<chrisccoulson> the only supported way to install extensions is via the addons manager
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=596343
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 596343 in General "Users should have exclusive control over selecting their add-ons" [Normal,New]
<bdrung> FF is heading in the wrong direction
<chrisccoulson> although, i've not been reading the most recent comments
<chrisccoulson> why do you think that?
<bdrung> their update model
<chrisccoulson> what's wrong with that?
<bdrung> and i don't like that their use their own updater instead of relying on the distribution package system
<bdrung> their update model is the reason for dropping all extensions from the archive
<chrisccoulson> well, mozilla is competing in a highly competitive market. if they want to attract new users and keep existing ones, then they need to get features to users as quickly as possible
<chrisccoulson> if you want to use a browser that isn't updated as often, then perhaps you should pick one that doesn't go anywhere and has hardly any users, like epiphany ;)
<micahg> bdrung: no, we still use the distro packaging to upgrade, but we need to do Major updates as we can't backport security patches
<mdeslaur> there's a definite security advantage to not having the extensions in the archive
<chrisccoulson> yes :)
<bdrung> micahg: i was referring to the extensions
<bdrung> mdeslaur: really? now i have to trust all extension writers (of the installed extensions), the mozilla extension archive and the ubuntu archive.
<mdeslaur> bdrung: extensions in universe that have security issues are being neglected. I much rather have people getting security updates for them directly from the mozilla extension archive rather than use an outdated version with security issues.
<mdeslaur> bdrung: your opinion may differ
<BUGabundo> evening folks
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: any idea what this translate to in English "je suis libre et cous"  not sure what lang. that is
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> let me try that again
<BUGabundo> french
<gnomefreak> "je suis libre et vous"
<BUGabundo> I'm free something
<BUGabundo> I'm free "and so are you" ?
<mdeslaur> I am free, are you?
<gnomefreak> works for me :) i cant work on that now but at least you were able to tell me the lang. its on a background i have and some day i will translate it, thanks both of you
<BUGabundo> ehe he missed the question mark :)
<fta> gnomefreak, "libre" in this sentence could mean both free (as in doing nothing at the moment) and available (as in not seeing anyone)
<fta> gnomefreak, and that's french. the "vous" means it's polite, or shy
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-15
<Littlemountain> !help
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fta> chrisccoulson, hi, yt?
<chrisccoulson> fta -- sort of. i'm about to leave the hotel shortly for the airport
<fta> chrisccoulson, just wanted to let you know that couch is broken for me on natty, apparently because of xul2
<fta> been playing with quickly, it doesn't even start
<chrisccoulson> fta = yeah, i noticed that too. i'm guessing it's just an ABI break that makes couchjs crash
<fta> <fta> /usr/lib/couchdb/bin/couchjs: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/couchdb/bin/couchjs: undefined symbol:
<fta> fta@ix:~$ export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0b9
<fta> fta@ix:~$ ldd /usr/lib/couchdb/bin/couchjs | grep js
<fta>         libmozjs.so => /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0b9/libmozjs.so (0x007bb000)
<fta> fta@ix:~$ objdump -T  /usr/lib/couchdb/bin/couchjs | grep JS_GetStringChars
<fta> 00000000      DF *UND*  00000000              JS_GetStringChars
<fta> chrisccoulson, ^^
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, that went away
<chrisccoulson> i'll need to fix that when i get back home though, couchdb needs porting to the new API, again :(
<fta> chrisccoulson, probably, so couch needs some work, either a rebuild or a port
<fta> yeah
<chrisccoulson> fta - could you report a bug and assign to me please?
<fta> chrisccoulson, ok, will do
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> right, i need to disappear now
<fta> chrisccoulson, enjoy your trip back home :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<Dimmuxx> any eta on beta 9 in firefox-next?
<magcius> oh great where did micahg go
<magcius> NewFinalizableGCThing<JSObject> (cx=0x13890f0, clasp=<value optimized out>) at /build/buildd/xulrunner-2.0-2.0~b10~hg20110115r60640+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/js/src/jsgcinlines.h:122
<magcius> I can't run gjs because of this noise...
<magcius> Can anybody run gjs with this?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-16
<BUGabundo> yo o/
<fta> chrisccoulson, hey, back home?
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, i'm back home now
<fta> how was your flight?
<chrisccoulson> it wasn't too bad. it wasn't full, which is unusual, so it was quite a comfortable flight
<chrisccoulson> i even slept for a couple of hours too, and then slept for another 3 hours this afternoon at home
<fta> i can't sleep in planes
<fta> painful when i have to go to california or china
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i don't normally sleep on planes. i took some over-the-counter sleep aid tablets with me, and they made me drowsy enough to sleep for a little bit
<chrisccoulson> i'm glad that the next UDS is not that far away :)
<fta> where is it?
<chrisccoulson> the next UDS is in budapest
<chrisccoulson> can't remember the exact date yet though
<fta> 1400km from paris
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-09
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: FF = Firefox | FF9.0.1 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF10.0b3 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF11.0a2 10.04-12.04 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Thunderbird 9.0 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.24 (10.04-10.10) FF9.0.1 (11.04-11.10)/Thunderbird 3.1.16/8.0 (11.10) in Stable Releases | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<alex_mayorga> Does people here hang at irc.mozilla.org #firefox ?
<micahg> alex_mayorga: I'm idling in there, but I don't follow the conversation
<alex_mayorga> micahg: FWIW "VictorCL> hi , ubuntu just updated firefox to version 9 .. now keeps crushing "
<alex_mayorga> micahg: Thanks!
<micahg> alex_mayorga: thank you for the hint
<ongolaBoy> hi. with firefox in Lucid lynx following rapid release cycle as stated here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2012-January/001544.html , will thunderbird will also follow this process ?
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<go8765> guys, I think i found some bug in ff. can anybody test it with me ?
<go8765> wh when i use noskript and try to make screenshot with avesomescreenshot addon - i have unexpected memory usage
<go8765> thisis firefox problem or addons?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-10
<knome> chrisccoulson, hey :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, found another ctypes issue - mozilla bug 716873 ;)
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 716873 in js-ctypes "Don't assume that all libraries opened with ctypes can be unloaded safely" [Normal,New: ] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=716873
<go8765> can i found some fresh .deb for  Instantbird ?
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-11
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is the gsettings stuff worth distro patching (Firefox 11 will be on our images for precise)
<alex_mayorga> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<alex_mayorga> is there an IRC channel for that?
<FernandoMiguel> oias
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-12
<Spartan29> Good Morning people, best greeting at all.
<Spartan29> I'm new to thunderbird, and i achieved the sharing of the same profile between Ubuntu ad Win. My trouble now is that i wanna add a new account using the same mail folder. Where i must add the second account, under win or under ubuntu? And after done this under one of these systems on the ather i'll see the account added?
<micahg> Spartan29: you might have better luck in #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org, we deal more with Ubuntu specific issues here
<Spartan29> thanks
<micahg> ok, so the ubuntu-mozillateam list queue is finally done with a few exceptions, so hopefully no more backlog
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, I have to respin the lucid/maverick Firefox 9.0.1 in proposed to pick up the kubuntu-firefox-installer issue, do you have any other fixes that should get in?
<msucan> hello everyone
<msucan> where do i file specific bug reports of the firefox builds in the ppa?
<msucan> firefox 10 beta channel is affect by https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=694594 << because the builds use a buggy version of gcc
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 694594 in JavaScript Engine "Crashes with gcc 4.4.3" [Critical,New: ]
<msucan> which makes the firefox 10 builds from the ppa rather unstable :(
<msucan> (on ubuntu 10.04 lts)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-13
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-14
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<metasansana> knock knock
<FernandoMiguel> who's there
<metasansana> Me :)
<metasansana> question
<metasansana> Do you know if those DigiNotar certificates are still trusted by anyone?
<metasansana> FernandoMiguel: I'm seeing them in thunderbird xubuntu not Windows 7
<FernandoMiguel> AFAIK, yes
<FernandoMiguel> most entities only removed the ones that were broken
<metasansana> Ok
<metasansana> FernandoMiguel: http://blog.mozilla.com/security/2011/09/02/diginotar-removal-follow-up/
<metasansana> says they would be completely removed
<knome> that's written 11 monts ago
<knome> no wait, different timestamp, 4 months
<metasansana> I know but I cant seem to find anything more recent
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-15
<metasansana> So is this a cause for concern or am I missing something?
<FernandoMiguel> hey
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-01-07
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley, how are you? did you have a good christmas and new year?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I did! Yourself?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, it was great thanks. but starting to regret taking a whole month off work ;)
<m_conley> I also have regrets. Mostly over-eating regrets. I took a hit right in the mirror this year.
<m_conley> anywho
<chrisccoulson> heh, i'm quite lucky. i didn't do too badly this year :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: do you know ehsan?
<m_conley> on irc.mozilla.org?
<chrisccoulson> i do
<chrisccoulson> i should probably sign back on to irc.mozilla.org now i'm back at work :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: he and a few others are working on making per-window private browsing happen
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: and ... well, he's got a few questions about the global menu extension
<m_conley> I think
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: mind signing into irc.mozilla.org in case he wants to ask a question or two?
<chrisccoulson> ok, there now :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: excellent, thanks! :D
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, how much do we care about armel on 12.10?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if you noticed that firefox doesn't build there ;)
<jdstrand> let me see
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: meh, it is a supported arch. let me look at the build log
<micahg> armel on quantal isn't support
<micahg> *officially supported
<jdstrand> I thought it was
<jdstrand> let me check the FAQ again
<micahg> it wasn't officially supported in precise....
<jdstrand> ah right, 'ports'
<jdstrand> it is armhf
<jdstrand> (that is supported)
<micahg> right, armhf is official on both
<jdstrand> still, it build before
 * jdstrand looks at build log
<jdstrand> yeeow
<jdstrand> I'm guessing it won't build without effort
<micahg> Mozilla's lowest target at the moment is armv6, so armv5 is oblivious to them
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: let's not worry about it. maybe file an upstream bug and we can get it back next time?
<jdstrand> armhf built ok, which I find surprising in a "I didn't think that armel and armhf were that different, but I really don't know what I'm talking about" sort of way
<micahg> jdstrand: armv5 vs armv7
<jdstrand> huh, I thought it was literally the hardware float bits. oh well
<micahg> jdstrand: yes, that's the main difference in precise, with quantal there was the target platform change as well
 * jdstrand seems to remember something about buildds have personalities for either. /shrug
<jdstrand> micahg: ahh
<jdstrand> ok, that makes sense then
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-01-10
<c10ud> hello there, I'm with Ubuntu Precise and installed the Firefox18 update. Now fonts look slightly messed up. Is this a known issue? e.g. see the gmail side panel http://imgur.com/FN2gT
<micahg> c10ud: possibly bug 1097763
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1097763 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox 18 anti-aliasing does not render correctly some text " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1097763
<c10ud> micahg, thank you
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-01-06
<Fudge> anyone?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-01-05
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: yo any chance you got my last email?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-01-10
<Rui> Oi boa tarde !
<Rui> posso instalar firefox 37 no ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Rui> rigellivrosbrasileditora@rigellivrosbrasileditora-Vostro-260s:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa [sudo] password for rigellivrosbrasileditora:   daily (or even multiple builds per day) for various mozilla projects and branches.  For questions and bugs with software in this archive, please contact <email address hidden> or visit #ubuntu-mozillateam on freenode.  Mais informações: https://launchpad.net/~ub
<Rui> erro
<Rui> sou Porto Alegre - Rio Grande do Sul - Brasil, meu nome e Rui Carlos de Souza
<Rui> dePoa...
<RNeville> Hello, can u ask question about Thunderbird in this channel?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-01-16
<Mechtilde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calendar-exchange-provider/+bug/1203433
<Mechtilde> what can I also do, to  push on?
<Mechtilde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calendar-exchange-provider/+bug/1203433
<Mechtilde> what can I also do, to  push on?
<nikolam> Maybe write on mailing list or contact on mail people from the team and ubuntu-dev in general?
<Mechtilde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calendar-exchange-provider/+bug/1203433
<Mechtilde> what can I also do, to  push on?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-01-10
<JSharp> Re: Ubuntu Mozilla Daily Build Team ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa -- I noticed that the last PPA update was several weeks previous. Attempted builds 3 weeks previous failed on several platforms due to new dependencies in trunk breaking the build. Is there a plan to get things moving again? Is there a way I can help?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-01-15
<winsen_> hi all
<winsen_> anybody home?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2020-01-09
<m_x> Hi, I have noticed that https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/ppa doesn't have FF 68 ESR. Is this PPA still maintained ?
<ricotz> m_x, I have the intention to push recent esr releases there, but ran into issues lately
<m_x> ok thank you !
